# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  अपील फोरम त्याग कर गये अच्छे सदस्यो से ....

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो कुछ अच्छे सदस्य फोरम को त्याग कर चले गये है, इससे अन्य सदस्य भी आहत हुये है ॥ 
सभी त्याग कर गये सदस्यो से निवेदन कर रहे है की वो वापस फोरम पे आ जाये, ॥ 
मैं भी ऐसा ही चाहता हूँ, आप सबसे विनम्र निवेदन है की जिन सदस्यो को आप वापस बुलाना चाहते है, उनसे वापसी की अपील इस सूत्र मैं करे, जिससे ये आवाज बन सके ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अगर इस सूत्र की अपील से कोई सदस्य वापस आता है ,तो बहुत ही खुशी की बात होगी ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *सभी फोरम सदस्यों व् सदस्याओं व् नियामकों से मेरी लिखी गयी रचना में यदि किसी का ह्रदय दुखा हो क्षमा चाहूँगा...परन्तु नियामक महोदय से अंतिम विदाई लेते वक्त कहना चाहता हूँ जिस भी सदस्य या सदस्या ने मेरे इस व्यवहार पर शिकायत की हो कृपया मेरी और से उसे मुझे दिए गए समस्त रेपुटेशन पॉइंट दे दिए जाए ...शायद मेरा यही दंड होगा ....समस्त फोरम सदस्यों से विदा लेते हुए अंतिम बार प्रणाम करता हूँ...किसी सदस्या को या मित्र गण को कोई गलतफहमी या अवमानना हुई हो तो कर जोड़ क्षमा/..इस फोरम में किसी विवाद में पड़ना या विवाद उत्पन्न करना..ऐसी मेरी कभी प्रकर्ति या चेष्टा नहीं रही...सबसे अलविदा /.............. ...अंतिम अभिवादन सहित .............
> आपका मन -वकील* :tuta-dil:


वकील साहब आपको हम सबकी दोस्ती का वास्ता दोस्तो के लिये फोरम पे लोंट आये, आपकी कविता ओर आपके उत्तम आचरण के बिना ये फोरम अधूरा है ॥ धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## NaKShtR

मै भी अपने दोस्तों से  चाहूँगा की लौट आये , अब मन नही है उनके बिना

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मै भी अपने दोस्तों से  चाहूँगा की लौट आये , अब मन नही है उनके बिना


बिलकुल सही बोला आपने मित्र, मन बिलकुल नहीं लग रहा ॥

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्रो कुछ अच्छे सदस्य फोरम को त्याग कर चले गये है, इससे अन्य सदस्य भी आहत हुये है ॥ 
> सभी त्याग कर गये सदस्यो से निवेदन कर रहे है की वो वापस फोरम पे आ जाये, ॥ 
> मैं भी ऐसा ही चाहता हूँ, आप सबसे विनम्र निवेदन है की जिन सदस्यो को आप वापस बुलाना चाहते है, उनसे वापसी की अपील इस सूत्र मैं करे, जिससे ये आवाज बन सके ॥


चाँद भाई आपके समर्थन में फिर से हाज़िर हु |

----------


## Devil khan

चान भाई बहुत ही बढिया विषय उठाया है आप् ने .............मेरे मन वाहिल जी से निवेदन है की मित्र आप् वापस आ जाइए ...........आप् की कविताओ बिना फोरम सुना है .........कृष् भाई आप् से भी मेरा निवेदन है ..............और सभी मित्र जो फोरम से चले गए है उनसे मेरा निवेदन है मित्रों वापस आ जाइये ...........धन्यवाद 

चाँद भाई इस बढ़िया कार्य के लिए ...............रेपो कबूल करे .......धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जय राम जी की मित्रोँ
> मै आप सब से अब विदा चाहता हूँ अब मै फोरम पर नही आ पाऊगा जिसका मुझे बहुत दुख है 
> इस फोरम से  मुझे बहुत कुछ मिला है एक नई पहचान मुझे इस फोरम से मिली अच्छे मित्रोँ का साथ मिला बहुत कुछ अच्छा सीखने को मिला मै इस फोरम का सदैव आभारी रहूँगा
> मेरी माँग पर प्रबंधन ने फोरम पर कृषि विभाग बनाया इसके लिये मै प्रबंधन का आभारी हूँ!
> जाने अंजाने किसी सदस्य का दिल मेरी वजह से दुखा हो तो मै क्षमा चाहूँगा!
> खट्टी मीठी यादोँ के साथ गुरुजी, पाथ जी, संत जी, जलवा जी, चाँद जी, मनोज जी, साजिद जी, ड्रेकुला जी, कुल जी, सीमा जी, चाचा चौधरी जी, निशा जी, अनु जी, सुशील जी, अजय जी, फुलमून जी, मन वकील जी, श्रवण जी, वैभवी जी, देव जी, बैडबाँय जी, राम गौतम जी, जय जी, सीसवाल जी, अक्षय जी, मंटु जी, दिया जी, नैन्सी जी, भावना जी, मिस दबंग जी, रमन जी, हैरी जी, आवारा जी, अनुष्का जी, भारत जी आप सभी से और जिन मित्रोँ के नाम छूट गये उन सभी से अब मै आज्ञा चाहूँगा
> आप सब का जीवन खुशहाल रहे॥


भाई आप तो किशान हो, सभी आपसे प्यार करते है, चोपाल आपके बिना बिलकुल ही बेजान खेत की तरह हो गयी है, बस आप अपना ट्रेक्टर लेके चोपाल पे आ जाओ, आप जेसे भद्र ,विवादो से दूर रहने वाले सदस्यो के बिना ये फोरम अधूरा है ॥ आपको मेरी कसम है भाई की आप वापस आ जाओ ॥ 
धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Rajeev

चाँद भाई मैं तीन अच्छे मित्रों को फिर से फोरम पर आने की अपील करता हु |

(१) कृष१३
(२) मन-वकील
(३) मनोज जी उर्फ़ Dark Rider

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पूजकर भाई आपके शेतान केमरे के बिना, हम अच्छे क्वालिटी चित्रो से महफूज हो गये है , जल्दी वापस आके अपनी शेतानिया दिखाओ भाई ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद भाई आपके समर्थन में फिर से हाज़िर हु |





> चाँद भाई मैं तीन अच्छे मित्रों को फिर से फोरम पर आने की अपील करता हु |
> 
> (१) कृष१३
> (२) मन-वकील
> (३) मनोज जी उर्फ़ Dark Rider


सहयोग के लिये धन्यवाद राजीव जी, मनोज भाई तो फोरम पे आ ही रहे है , हाँ अपनी सक्रियता काफी कम कर दी है, उनसे भी अपील है की वो पूर्ण रूप से सक्रिय हो जाये ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चान भाई बहुत ही बढिया विषय उठाया है आप् ने .............मेरे मन वाहिल जी से निवेदन है की मित्र आप् वापस आ जाइए ...........आप् की कविताओ बिना फोरम सुना है .........कृष् भाई आप् से भी मेरा निवेदन है ..............और सभी मित्र जो फोरम से चले गए है उनसे मेरा निवेदन है मित्रों वापस आ जाइये ...........धन्यवाद 
> 
> चाँद भाई इस बढ़िया कार्य के लिए ...............रेपो कबूल करे .......धन्यवाद


धन्यवाद डेविल भाई, अगर एक भी सदस्य वापस आ गया , तभी इस सूत्र को मैं सार्थक समझूँगा ॥

----------


## Rajeev

> सहयोग के लिये धन्यवाद राजीव जी, मनोज भाई तो फोरम पे आ ही रहे है , हाँ अपनी सक्रियता काफी कम कर दी है, उनसे भी अपील है की वो पूर्ण रूप से सक्रिय हो जाये ॥


नहीं चाँद भाई वो भी कृष जी और मन-वकील जी की तरह फोरम का त्याग कर गए है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> नहीं चाँद भाई वो भी कृष जी और मन-वकील जी की तरह फोरम का त्याग कर गए है |


जरा  लिंक देना भाई उनकी उस पोस्ट की .....

----------


## Devil khan

> जरा  लिंक देना भाई उनकी उस पोस्ट की .....




मुझे भी .........पर मनोज भाई तो आते है अभी परसों ही उनसे मुलाक़ात हुयी

----------


## badboy123455

*में भी चाहता हू कि वकील साब ,कृष् भाई वापस आ जाये 
और शुसिल भाई भी*

----------


## biji pande

हमारे बड़े भाई मन वकील जी आप तुरंत इस फोरम पर लौट आये ये आपसे हमारा करबद्ध निवेदन है आप तो इस फोरम की जान हो

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *में भी चाहता हू कि वकील साब ,कृष् भाई वापस आ जाये 
> और शुसिल भाई भी*





> हमारे बड़े भाई मन वकील जी आप तुरंत इस फोरम पर लौट आये ये आपसे हमारा करबद्ध निवेदन है आप तो इस फोरम की जान हो


आमीन..............

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आजकल फ़ोरम सुना सुना लगता हे यहा पर मन नही लगता अब तो लगता हे कि बस यहा आ कर क्या करे कोई तो हो जो हमे सही राह दिखाये गलतीयो पर डाटे पर अब यहा पर कोई नहि हे 
नाम गिनाउ तो किसके 
बस जो गये वो ही वापस आ जाये ओ जाने वालो गर सुन रहे हो तो वापस आ जाओ दिल नही लगता आपके बिना 
मेरी दी भी चली गई . दादा भी गये . मन वकील भी गये .एसे कितने ही नाम हे जो की अब दिखाई नही देते 
प्लीज वापस आ जाओ ..................................................  ............*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मन वकील जी कृष् जी कूलकूल जी चाचा चौधरी जी अनु जी मिस दबंग जी आप कहाँ हो जल्दी वापिस आओ आपके बिना सूना लगता है प्लीज पहले की तरह आना शुरु करो




जी मैं भी यही चाहता हूँ ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *आजकल फ़ोरम सुना सुना लगता हे यहा पर मन नही लगता अब तो लगता हे कि बस यहा आ कर क्या करे कोई तो हो जो हमे सही राह दिखाये गलतीयो पर डाटे पर अब यहा पर कोई नहि हे 
> नाम गिनाउ तो किसके 
> बस जो गये वो ही वापस आ जाये ओ जाने वालो गर सुन रहे हो तो वापस आ जाओ दिल नही लगता आपके बिना 
> मेरी दी भी चली गई . दादा भी गये . मन वकील भी गये .एसे कितने ही नाम हे जो की अब दिखाई नही देते 
> प्लीज वापस आ जाओ ..................................................  ............*


आपकी अनु दी क्यों चली गयी भाई ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी सदस्यो से अनुरोध है की किरप्या  विवादित पोस्ट ना करे, ओर   किसी  पे सीधे लाछन ना लगाये, नहीं तो ये सूत्र ही बंद हो जायेगा ॥ 

धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> आपकी अनु दी क्यों चली गयी भाई ॥


ये तो वही जाने हा गर मुझसे कोई गलती हो गई तो माफ़ करे सोरी ............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ये तो वही जाने हा गर मुझसे कोई गलती हो गई तो माफ़ करे सोरी ............


नहीं भाई आप का मैं काफी सम्मान करता  हूँ, आप काफी भद्र पुरुष है, प्यार करने वाले बाबा जी

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आपकी अनु दी क्यों चली गयी भाई ॥


अनु दी एक व्यक्ति के कारण गयी.
पता नही अनु जी ने उसकी शिकायत कियों न की.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अनु दी एक व्यक्ति के कारण गयी.
> पता नही अनु जी ने उसकी शिकायत कियों न की.


किरप्या पी यम मैं मुझे बताये , उनसे मेरी अच्छी बनती थी, काफी सुलझी महिला सदस्य थी, वो ॥ काफी दुख लगा  जान के ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*इस तरह की  पोस्ट करने से सदस्यों  का भला नहीं होगा ,कुछ बुरा ही होगा  किरप्या नियमो का ध्यान रखे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हेर्री भाई से भी अपील है की वो जल्द ही फोरम मैं अपने पुराने रंग मैं आये, आजकल सिर्फ ऑनलाईन ही दिखते है ॥

----------


## Rajeev

> जरा  लिंक देना भाई उनकी उस पोस्ट की .....


मित्र लिंक तो नहीं दिया है उन्होंने मगर अब वो पहले वाले मनोज जी नहीं रहे जो हमेशा हमारे लिए कुछ नया ले कर आते थे |
हा अब नया भी कहा से लेकर आये, सारा समय जो अपने काम में बीजी रह रहे है |
अपने उस सूत्र "हैकिंग और मैं" उन्होंने कब से अपडेट तक नहीं किया और उनके ब्लॉग पर भी देखे कब का सॉफ्टवेर पड़ा हुआ है अभी तक ब्लॉग भी अपडेट नहीं किया |
किसी दिन काम में इतने बीजी हो जायेगे की फोरम और हमें भी त्याग देगे |
इसलिए तो कहा की मनोज जी फोरम का त्याग कर गए |
मेरी उनसे आग्रह है की वो पुनः फोरम पर सुचारू रूप से काम करे |




> मुझे भी .........पर मनोज भाई तो आते है अभी परसों ही उनसे मुलाक़ात हुयी


मैंने कब कहा की फोरम पर नहीं आते है, मगर पहले की तरह नहीं वो मनोज जी गए डेविल भाई जो फोरम पर २४ घंटे से हमारे लिए २० घंटे उपलब्ध रहते थे |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र लिंक तो नहीं दिया है उन्होंने मगर अब वो पहले वाले मनोज जी नहीं रहे जो हमेशा हमारे लिए कुछ नया ले कर आते थे |
> हा अब नया भी कहा से लेकर आये, सारा समय जो अपने काम में बीजी रह रहे है |
> अपने उस सूत्र "हैकिंग और मैं" उन्होंने कब से अपडेट तक नहीं किया और उनके ब्लॉग पर भी देखे कब का सॉफ्टवेर पड़ा हुआ है अभी तक ब्लॉग भी अपडेट नहीं किया |
> किसी दिन काम में इतने बीजी हो जायेगे की फोरम और हमें भी त्याग देगे |
> इसलिए तो कहा की मनोज जी फोरम का त्याग कर गए |
> मेरी उनसे आग्रह है की वो पुनः फोरम पर सुचारू रूप से काम करे |
> 
> 
> मैंने कब कहा की फोरम पर नहीं आते है, मगर पहले की तरह नहीं वो मनोज जी गए डेविल भाई जो फोरम पर २४ घंटे से हमारे लिए २० घंटे उपलब्ध रहते थे |


जी मित्र कुछ कारणो से वे अब फोरम पे इतना समय नहीं देते ॥

----------


## shrawan

अगर इस सूत्र की अपील से कोई सदस्य वापस आता है ,तो बहुत ही खुशी की बात होगी ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अगर इस सूत्र की अपील से कोई सदस्य वापस आता है ,तो बहुत ही खुशी की बात होगी ॥


जी भाई , बहुत धन्यवाद आपका जी  ॥

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

क्या पता सभी नयी id  से आ बी गए हो .....मन वकील जी आप की कमी मुझे व् लगती है .....................पूजा सिंह चौहान

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्या पता सभी नयी id  से आ बी गए हो .....मन वकील जी आप की कमी मुझे व् लगती है .....................पूजा सिंह चौहान


पूजा जी आपकी अपील जरूर कारगर होगी॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कामेश जी भी कहाँ चले गये, चोपाल के हीरा थे वो ॥

----------


## Rajeev

> जी मित्र कुछ कारणो से वे अब फोरम पे इतना समय नहीं देते ॥


बीच में ६-७ दिन फोरम पर उपलब्ध नहीं रहे और आने के बाद तो ऐसा लगा की पुरे बदल ही गए है |
आखिर बात क्या है, आपको कुछ जानकारी है?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बीच में ६-७ दिन फोरम पर उपलब्ध नहीं रहे और आने के बाद तो ऐसा लगा की पुरे बदल ही गए है |
> आखिर बात क्या है, आपको कुछ जानकारी है?


मेरी उनसे बात होती है, पर फोरम के संबंध मैं कभी नहीं, सिर्फ निजी बात-चित होती है ॥

----------


## marwariladka

मन वकील साहब आप वापस आ जाओ..आपके बिना अच्छा नहीं लगता mujhe!




> वकील साहब आपको हम सबकी दोस्ती का वास्ता दोस्तो के लिये फोरम पे लोंट आये, आपकी कविता ओर आपके उत्तम आचरण के बिना ये फोरम अधूरा है ॥ धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## komal sharma

अनु जी. कृष जी. मन वकील जी.और उन सब सदसियों से जो किसी भी कारणवंस फॉर्म से नाराज होकर चले गएँ है मै उन सभी से अनुरोध करती हु की आप सब लोग हमारी खातिर वापस फॉर्म पर आ जाएँ .गलती चाहे किसी की भी है लकिन मै उनकी गलती के लिए  आप सब सम्मानित सदसियों से हाथ जोड़कर माफ़ी मांगती हु .  और उम्मीद करती हूँ की आप लोग मेरी बात मान लेंगें .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मन वकील साहब आप वापस आ जाओ..आपके बिना अच्छा नहीं लगता mujhe!


भाई आपकी बात तो वे मानते है, समझाओ ना उनको ॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

> किरप्या पी यम मैं मुझे बताये , उनसे मेरी अच्छी बनती थी, काफी सुलझी महिला सदस्य थी, वो ॥ काफी दुख लगा  जान के ॥


सभी जानते हैं भाई.
अब हिंट दे रहगा हूँ 
अब उसकी एक और महिला से खटपट हुयी है 
जिसके कारण वह  व्यक्ति खुद भी नही आ रहा.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सभी जानते हैं भाई.
> अब हिंट दे रहगा हूँ 
> अब उसकी एक और महिला से खटपट हुयी है 
> जिसके कारण वह  व्यक्ति खुद भी नही आ रहा.


ओह, पर अनु जी को आना चाहिये , नोक झोक तो होती ही रहती है ॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मैंने कब कहा की फोरम पर नहीं आते है, मगर पहले की तरह नहीं वो मनोज जी गए डेविल भाई जो फोरम पर २४ घंटे से हमारे लिए २० घंटे उपलब्ध रहते थे |


हाँ यह सत्य है कि वह अपने कुछ मीजी घरेलू कारणों से उतना समय नही दे पाते.
मेरी कल ही उबसे चौपाल पर स्वभाविक रूप से  बात हुयी थी.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अनु जी. कृष जी. मन वकील जी.और उन सब सदसियों से जो किसी भी कारणवंस फॉर्म से नाराज होकर चले गएँ है मै उन सभी से अनुरोध करती हु की आप सब लोग हमारी खातिर वापस फॉर्म पर आ जाएँ .गलती चाहे किसी की भी है लकिन मै उनकी गलती के लिए  आप सब सम्मानित सदसियों से हाथ जोड़कर माफ़ी मांगती हु .  और उम्मीद करती हूँ की आप लोग मेरी बात मान लेंगें .


जरूर मानेगे हम सबकी बात ॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ओह, पर अनु जी को आना चाहिये , नोक झोक तो होती ही रहती है ॥


इसका मुझे नही पता चंदर जी................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> इसका मुझे नही पता चंदर जी................


ये सम्बोधन तो सिर्फ अनु जी ही करती थी , जी ......आज आपने दिल मैं उनकी याद ला दी ॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ये सम्बोधन तो सिर्फ अनु जी ही करती थी , जी ......आज आपने दिल मैं उनकी याद ला दी ॥


चंदर जी यह मुझे नही पता.
पर औरों कि तरह मुझे आपको चाँद कहना अछ्छा नन्ही लगता इसलिए.
अगर कोई गुस्ताखी हुयी हो तो क्षमा चाहूँगा आप बड़े भी हैं और मुझसे सीनियर भी.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चंदर जी यह मुझे नही पता.
> पर औरों कि तरह मुझे आपको चाँद कहना अछ्छा नन्ही लगता इसलिए.
> अगर कोई गुस्ताखी हुयी हो तो क्षमा चाहूँगा आप बड़े भी हैं और मुझसे सीनियर भी.


नहीं नहीं अच्छा ही लगा मित्र, अनु जी से रूबरू हुये लगभग 2 महीने हो गये, आपने उनकी याद दिला दी, धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

> नहीं नहीं अच्छा ही लगा मित्र, अनु जी से रूबरू हुये लगभग 2 महीने हो गये, आपने उनकी याद दिला दी, धन्यवाद ॥


आपका भी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ..........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपका भी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ..........



आपका स्वागत है ॥

----------


## komal sharma

अनु जी. कृष जी. मन वकील जी.और उन सब सदसियों से जो किसी भी कारणवंस फॉर्म से नाराज होकर चले गएँ है मै उन सभी से अनुरोध करती हु की आप सब लोग हमारी खातिर वापस फॉर्म पर आ जाएँ .गलती चाहे किसी की भी है लकिन मै उनकी गलती के लिए आप सब सम्मानित सदसियों से हाथ जोड़कर माफ़ी मांगती हु . और उम्मीद करती हूँ की आप लोग मेरी बात मान लेंगें

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अनु जी. कृष जी. मन वकील जी.और उन सब सदसियों से जो किसी भी कारणवंस फॉर्म से नाराज होकर चले गएँ है मै उन सभी से अनुरोध करती हु की आप सब लोग हमारी खातिर वापस फॉर्म पर आ जाएँ .गलती चाहे किसी की भी है लकिन मै उनकी गलती के लिए आप सब सम्मानित सदसियों से हाथ जोड़कर माफ़ी मांगती हु . और उम्मीद करती हूँ की आप लोग मेरी बात मान लेंगें


पुनः स्वागत आपके विचारो का .......

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

अरे लोट भी  आओ मित्रो क्या रुला कर ही मानोगे अपने दोस्तों को ..........................पूजा

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

दोस्त दोस्त न रहा प्यार प्यार न रहा ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पूजा जी के विचारों का हार्दिक *स्वागत* है .....

----------


## gulluu

मैं कुछ दिन की छुट्टियाँ काट कर फिर से हाजिर हूँ .

----------


## swami ji

> अनु जी. कृष जी. मन वकील जी.और उन सब सदसियों से जो किसी भी कारणवंस फॉर्म से नाराज होकर चले गएँ है मै उन सभी से अनुरोध करती हु की आप सब लोग हमारी खातिर वापस फॉर्म पर आ जाएँ .गलती चाहे किसी की भी है लकिन मै उनकी गलती के लिए आप सब सम्मानित सदसियों से हाथ जोड़कर माफ़ी मांगती हु . और उम्मीद करती हूँ की आप लोग मेरी बात मान लेंगें


*अनु जी फोरम त्याग कर नहीं गयी हे कोमल जी ...जरा सभाल कर रहेना आप वो आएगी तो डाट पड़ेगी .... कोमल  हा हा हा ha*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मैं कुछ दिन की छुट्टियाँ काट कर फिर से हाजिर हूँ .


*स्वागत है भाई, आप तो इस फोरम की* नीव हो ॥

----------


## swami ji

जो लोग यहाँ नहीं हे वो दुसरे फोरम पर हे दोस्त .. और सब मजे  में  हे कुशल मंगल हे ...
हा आजही  मुझे किसी का प्रायवेट  msg  आया था किसी फोरम की अदद का  उसमे  थे सभी ...
एस लिए कोय आप लोग उसकी चिंता मत करे ..

----------


## swami ji

चाँद भाई  आप मजे में हे न ,,, आपने तो चोपाल पर ही आना छोड़ दिया हे दोस्त ...

----------


## swami ji

और एक बात ,,मुझे  किसी मित्र से पता चली हे जो लोग चले गए हे उसमेसे आधे लोग  दूसरी id  बनाकर आते हे .
तो आप कोय टेन्शन न ले ..बस सब मंगल मंगल  हे उसका हमें सिर्फ नाम नहीं पता हे ...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद भाई  आप मजे में हे न ,,, आपने तो चोपाल पर ही आना छोड़ दिया हे दोस्त ...


भाई सच तो ये है की चोपाल पे मुझे पोस्ट करने की मनाही है,

----------


## swami ji

> भाई सच तो ये है की चोपाल पे मुझे पोस्ट करने की मनाही है,


हमरे साथ मजाक मत करो दोस्त ...हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हसच बात हे तो कॉल करो मुझे और किसने की हे मनाई ....

----------


## dev b

मेरा उन सभी मित्रो से अनुरोध है जिन्होंने ...फोरम पर या तो आना छोड़ दिया है या फिर ...जिन्होंने फोरम पर सक्रियता कम कर दी है ...वे सभी मित्र कृपया अपने इस फोरम पर अपनी सक्रियता बढाए और फोरम की गरिमा में चार चाँद लगाए ...

----------


## dev b

४२०० रन की बधाई ...मित्र 


> हमरे साथ मजाक मत करो दोस्त ...हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हसच बात हे तो कॉल करो मुझे और किसने की हे मनाई ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हमरे साथ मजाक मत करो दोस्त ...हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हसच बात हे तो कॉल करो मुझे और किसने की हे मनाई ....


भाई आपको पता है मैं मजाक नहीं करता , कारण मुझे पता नहीं, क्योंकि कोई लाल पीला कार्ड, या चेतावनी  नहीं मिली मुझे, नियामको के फेशले का मैं सम्मान करता हूँ ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरा उन सभी मित्रो से अनुरोध है जिन्होंने ...फोरम पर या तो आना छोड़ दिया है या फिर ...जिन्होंने फोरम पर सक्रियता कम कर दी है ...वे सभी मित्र कृपया अपने इस फोरम पर अपनी सक्रियता बढाए और फोरम की गरिमा में चार चाँद लगाए ...


अच्छी बात कही आपने ......मित्र

----------


## swami ji

> मेरा उन सभी मित्रो से अनुरोध है जिन्होंने ...फोरम पर या तो आना छोड़ दिया है या फिर ...जिन्होंने फोरम पर सक्रियता कम कर दी है ...वे सभी मित्र कृपया अपने इस फोरम पर अपनी सक्रियता बढाए और फोरम की गरिमा में चार चाँद लगाए ...


देव भाई वो लोग दूसरी id से आते हे  तो क्या करे ....

----------


## dev b

मुझे ये जानकारी नहीं है मित्र ...


> देव भाई वो लोग दूसरी id से आते हे  तो क्या करे ....

----------


## swami ji

> भाई आपको पता है मैं मजाक नहीं करता , कारण मुझे पता नहीं, क्योंकि कोई लाल पीला कार्ड, या चेतावनी  नहीं मिली मुझे, नियामको के फेशले का मैं सम्मान करता हूँ ॥


हेलो किस नियामक जी ने ये कहा  और कब कहा यार ,,,मुझे बतादो ...

----------


## swami ji

> मुझे ये जानकारी नहीं है मित्र ...


*चोपाल पर आये  तो सब पता चल जायेगा बातो बातो में मुह  से निकल जाता हे  ,,हा हा हा हा हा*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हेलो किस नियामक जी ने ये कहा  और कब कहा यार ,,,मुझे बतादो ...


जी बता रहा हूँ, किसी नियामक ने नहीं कहा , बस मेरे लिये चोपाल बंद है , क्यों ओर कब तक ये भी पता नहीं ॥

----------


## dev b

चौपाल पर तो मै आता हु मित्र 


> *चोपाल पर आये  तो सब पता चल जायेगा बातो बातो में मुह  से निकल जाता हे  ,,हा हा हा हा हा*

----------


## swami ji

> चौपाल पर तो मै आता हु मित्र


सबकी बातो पे गोर करियेगा  सब पता चल जायेगा ....हा हा हा हा हा हा ha

----------


## swami ji

> जी बता रहा हूँ, किसी नियामक ने नहीं कहा , बस मेरे लिये चोपाल बंद है , क्यों ओर कब तक ये भी पता नहीं ॥


आभी आप बता रहे थे की  मुझे मन फरमाया  गया हे चोपाल पर ,,तो  आप सच में मजाक कर रहे हे .

----------


## love birds

> चौपाल पर तो मै आता हु मित्र


मैं भी आता हू भाई  चोपाल और दालान पर

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आभी आप बता रहे थे की  मुझे मन फरमाया  गया हे चोपाल पर ,,तो  आप सच में मजाक कर रहे हे .


सच बोल रहा हूँ मित्र , चोपाल पे पोस्ट करने की मनाही है अभी तक , सारी बाते सच ही लिखी है , कोई झूठ नहीं है,इससे अधिक  मुझे खुद भी नहीं मालूम

----------


## Teach Guru

> जो लोग यहाँ नहीं हे वो दुसरे फोरम पर हे दोस्त .. और सब मजे  में  हे कुशल मंगल हे ...
> हा आजही  मुझे किसी का प्रायवेट  msg  आया था किसी फोरम की अदद का  उसमे  थे सभी ...
> एस लिए कोय आप लोग उसकी चिंता मत करे ..



मित्र मेरे पास भी ऐसा मेसेज आया था जो दूसरी फॉर्म का लिंक था और मुझे कहा गया की आप इसे ज्वाइन करो.........वैसे वो मेसेज नियामक जी ने मिटा दिया है ..........

जाने वाले सदस्यों से बस इतना कहना चाहता हू.............ओ जाने वाले हो सके तो लोट के आजा..........बिना आपके फोरम में नहीं है कुछ भी मज़ा|

----------


## monieda

मैं पर्सनली तो नहीं जानता हूँ किन्तु जो भी सदस्य इस फोरम से आपसी वाद विवाद के कारण गए हैं वे खुशी खुशी और सम्मान सहित वापस आयें और अपने ज्ञान से अन्य सदस्यों को सरसब्ज़ करें |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मेरे पास भी ऐसा मेसेज आया था जो दूसरी फॉर्म का लिंक था और मुझे कहा गया की आप इसे ज्वाइन करो.........वैसे वो मेसेज नियामक जी ने मिटा दिया है ..........
> 
> जाने वाले सदस्यों से बस इतना कहना चाहता हू.............ओ जाने वाले हो सके तो लोट के आजा..........बिना आपके फोरम में नहीं है कुछ भी मज़ा|





> मैं पर्सनली तो नहीं जानता हूँ किन्तु जो भी सदस्य इस फोरम से आपसी वाद विवाद के कारण गए हैं वे खुशी खुशी और सम्मान सहित वापस आयें और अपने ज्ञान से अन्य सदस्यों को सरसब्ज़ करें |


आपके विचारो का स्वागत है, मित्रो

----------


## gulluu

*वैसे आज मुझे भी महसूस हो गया है की जो भी पुराने सदस्य गए हैं उनके जाने के पीछे भी कोई ना कोई कारण जरुर होगा , एक कारन जो मुझे दिखाई दे रहा है की कुछ नये और अपरिपक्व सदस्यों को नियामक बना दिया गया है जिनमे धैर्य की सख्त कमी हैं और वो जल्दबाजी में अपने अधिकारों का दुरूपयोग कर बैठते हैं ,कल ही एक सदस्य सिंपल गर्ल को बिना किसी चेतावनी के सीधा बैन कर दिया गया जबकि उनका जो अपराध था उसकी एक चेतावनी तो देनी बनती थी , और इसका वास्तविक कारण जो मेरी जानकारी में है वो ये है की सिंपल गर्ल ने उस नियामक की चौपाल पर उनके साथ किये गए दुर्व्यवहार की शिकायत की थी और उस शिकायत का उचित समाधान करने के स्थान पर उक्त नियामक ने सिंपल गर्ल से दुश्मनी ही पाल ली और मौका मिलते ही बैन कर दिया . 
मैं प्रबंधन से मांग करता हूँ की ऐसे नियामकों पर लगाम लगाई जाये अन्यथा आप लोग फोरम से पुराने सदस्यों का जाना रोक नहीं पाएंगे . 
धन्यवाद*

----------


## swami ji

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## love birds

> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


भाई क्यों हर जगह हस्ते रहेतो हो

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी बता रहा हूँ, किसी नियामक ने नहीं कहा , बस मेरे लिये चोपाल बंद है , क्यों ओर कब तक ये भी पता नहीं ॥


चंदर जी यह एक बहुत हैरानगी का विषय है कि आपके लिए चौपाल बंद.

----------


## gulluu

> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


एक गंभीर बात के जवाब में एक कर्मठ सदस्य द्वारा रोमन में ऐसी पोस्ट की जायेगी तो बाकि सदस्य तो पोस्ट की संख्या के अनुसार मिलने वाले पदों पर आपति जताएंगे ही . क्या कर्मठ सदस्य ऐसे ही होते हैं ?

----------


## chester

> *वैसे आज मुझे भी महसूस हो गया है की जो भी पुराने सदस्य गए हैं उनके जाने के पीछे भी कोई ना कोई कारण जरुर होगा , एक कारन जो मुझे दिखाई दे रहा है की कुछ नये और अपरिपक्व सदस्यों को नियामक बना दिया गया है जिनमे धैर्य की सख्त कमी हैं और वो जल्दबाजी में अपने अधिकारों का दुरूपयोग कर बैठते हैं ,कल ही एक सदस्य सिंपल गर्ल को बिना किसी चेतावनी के सीधा बैन कर दिया गया जबकि उनका जो अपराध था उसकी एक चेतावनी तो देनी बनती थी , और इसका वास्तविक कारण जो मेरी जानकारी में है वो ये है की सिंपल गर्ल ने उस नियामक की चौपाल पर उनके साथ किये गए दुर्व्यवहार की शिकायत की थी और उस शिकायत का उचित समाधान करने के स्थान पर उक्त नियामक ने सिंपल गर्ल से दुश्मनी ही पाल ली और मौका मिलते ही बैन कर दिया . 
> मैं प्रबंधन से मांग करता हूँ की ऐसे नियामकों पर लगाम लगाई जाये अन्यथा आप लोग फोरम से पुराने सदस्यों का जाना रोक नहीं पाएंगे . 
> धन्यवाद*




*गुल्लू भाई बिलकुल सही कहा  हैं आपने , मेरे भी यही विचार हैं मेरी ये विनती है कि प्रशासको को गंभीरता से विचार करना चाहियें .

धन्यवाद*

----------


## master0141

*मंच को मेरा भी आखरी सलाम काबुल हो |*

इस मंच पर मेरे मित्र
Amigo, Raman46, Teach Guru 
बहुत ही अच्छे है जिनको में हमेशा याद
रखूँगा |

----------


## Devil khan

> *मंच को मेरा भी आखरी सलाम काबुल हो |*
> 
> इस मंच पर मेरे मित्र
> Amigo, Raman46, Teach Guru 
> बहुत ही अच्छे है जिनको में हमेशा याद
> रखूँगा |



मित्र आप् क्यूँ जा रहे है ............

----------


## man-vakil

*
आँखों की देखी, कुछ मैं ऐसी देखी,
चाहे रही वो कुछ अटपटी अनदेखी,
पर सिखा गई मुझे वो सब मन देखी,
चित्रपट सी घटित हुई जो हम देखी,
दुर्भाग्य थी या आकस्मिक जो देखी,
अपनों संग विश्वास, भली भाँती देखी,
कड़वे नीम सी बीती जो और ने देखी,
इच्छा अनिच्छा के दौर में घूमे देखी,
मन की परतों पर चढ़ी धूल भी देखी,
कभी आँखों से बरसती वर्षा सी देखी,
कभी मन में रिसती नदी बनती देखी,
पीड़ा के उदगम में कही सिमटती देखी,
कभी नन्ही बेटी सी मुस्कराती भी देखी,
बहुत देखी अज़ब गज़ब सी होती यूँ देखी,
हाथों से रेत सी फिसलती जिन्दगी देखी ....
====मन-वकील
*

----------


## groopji

> *
> आँखों की देखी, कुछ मैं ऐसी देखी,
> चाहे रही वो कुछ अटपटी अनदेखी,
> पर सिखा गई मुझे वो सब मन देखी,
> चित्रपट सी घटित हुई जो हम देखी,
> दुर्भाग्य थी या आकस्मिक जो देखी,
> अपनों संग विश्वास, भली भाँती देखी,
> कड़वे नीम सी बीती जो और ने देखी,
> इच्छा अनिच्छा के दौर में घूमे देखी,
> ...


सुस्वागतम मित्र

----------


## jai 123

> एक गंभीर बात के जवाब में एक कर्मठ सदस्य द्वारा रोमन में ऐसी पोस्ट की जायेगी तो बाकि सदस्य तो पोस्ट की संख्या के अनुसार मिलने वाले पदों पर आपति जताएंगे ही . क्या कर्मठ सदस्य ऐसे ही होते हैं ?


गुल्लु जी ये राजवीर जी है जो गंभीर से गंभीर विषयो पर भी अपनी पोस्ट द्रारा हास्य उत्पन्न करने मे माहिर है धन्यवाद

----------


## jai 123

> *मंच को मेरा भी आखरी सलाम काबुल हो |*
> 
> इस मंच पर मेरे मित्र
> Amigo, Raman46, Teach Guru 
> बहुत ही अच्छे है जिनको में हमेशा याद
> रखूँगा |


मित्र ये सुत्र यहा से प्रस्थान कर गये सदस्यो को पुन: फोरम पर आमंत्रित करने के लिए है और आप यहा जाने कि बात कर रहे है ये उचित नही है कृपया जाने का  विचार त्याग दे

----------


## Devil khan

दोस्तों इसे ज्वाइन करे ...........धन्यवाद


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9378

http://www.facebook.com/groups/11308...if_t=group_r2j

----------


## Krish13

जय राम जी की मित्रोँ
कैसे हो आप सब?

----------


## Devil khan

> जय राम जी की मित्रोँ
> कैसे हो आप सब?




कृष् भाई आप् का स्वागत है ........आपको वापस देख कर अच्छा लगा

----------


## Krish13

> कृष् भाई आप् का स्वागत है ........आपको वापस देख कर अच्छा लगा


धन्यवाद डेविल भाई
आप सब के बीच आकर आज मे अपार शुकून महसूश कर रहा हूँ॥

----------


## jai 123

> जय राम जी की मित्रोँ
> कैसे हो आप सब?


कृष भाई आपने बहुत दुखी किया था अब आप आ गये है तो खुशी हो रही है कैसे है आप

----------


## Krish13

मित्रोँ मै आप सब से इतने दिन दूर रहा इसके लिये मै क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ
माफ कर दो यार अब कभी यहाँ से नही जाउँगा आप भगाओगे तब भी नही जाउँगा॥

----------


## jai 123

> मित्रोँ मै आप सब से इतने दिन दूर रहा इसके लिये मै क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ
> माफ कर दो यार अब कभी यहाँ से नही जाउँगा आप भगाओगे तब भी नही जाउँगा॥


कोई बात नही कल ठिक समय पर चौपाल पर आ जाना वही मिलेगे

----------


## Krish13

> कृष भाई आपने बहुत दुखी किया था अब आप आ गये है तो खुशी हो रही है कैसे है आप


मित्र मेरी वजह से दुखी रहे तो माफ कर दो
राधे रानी की कृपा से मै अच्छा हूँ आप कैसे हो?

----------


## NaKShtR

hi krish ji welcome

----------


## Krish13

> hi krish ji welcome


जय राम जी की नक्षत्र भाई 
धन्यवाद

----------


## mailer_demon

> मित्र मेरी वजह से दुखी रहे तो माफ कर दो
> राधे रानी की कृपा से मै अच्छा हूँ आप कैसे हो?



जय श्री कृष्णा ,कृष भाई , राधे रानी तभी खुश होगी जब आप उन्हें अपने दिल में जगह दोगे / आप को फिर से देख कर ख़ुशी हुई / क्या आप भी हिमालय यात्रा पर थे ? स्वागत है मित्र आप का

----------


## Rajeev

> जय राम जी की नक्षत्र भाई 
> धन्यवाद


मुझे आपको देख कर बहुत प्रसन्नता हो रही है की आप पुनः फोरम पर लौट आये है कृष जी
और आशा है की आप पहले जितना कार्य कर रहे थे, उससे दुगनी गति से इस बार कार्य करोगे
धन्यवाद

----------


## Krish13

> जय श्री कृष्णा ,कृष भाई , राधे रानी तभी खुश होगी जब आप उन्हें अपने दिल में जगह दोगे / आप को फिर से देख कर ख़ुशी हुई / क्या आप भी हिमालय यात्रा पर थे ? स्वागत है मित्र आप का


जय श्री कृष्णा भाई
राधे रानी तो हमेशा मेरे दिल मे वास करती है
हिमालय की यात्रा नही भाई अपने खेतोँ की यात्रा पर था

----------


## Krish13

> मुझे आपको देख कर बहुत प्रसन्नता हो रही है की आप पुनः फोरम पर लौट आये है कृष जी
> और आशा है की आप पहले जितना कार्य कर रहे थे, उससे दुगनी गति से इस बार कार्य करोगे
> धन्यवाद


धन्यवाद भाई....... अब आपको शिकायत का मौका नही मिलेगा वादा रहा॥

----------


## Rajeev

चाँद भाई आपके सूत्र का प्रभाव अच्छे सदस्यों पर रहा है |
आपके सूत्र के द्वारा कृषि विशेषज्ञ उर्फ़ कृष जी वापस आ गए |
आपको सूत्र की पहली कामयाबी के लिए ढेर सारी शुभकामनाये |

----------


## mailer_demon

> धन्यवाद भाई....... अब आपको शिकायत का मौका नही मिलेगा वादा रहा॥



कैसे नही मिलेगा भाई ...........हाँ अगर शादी कर रहे हो तो बात कुछ और है /

----------


## Rajeev

> धन्यवाद भाई....... अब आपको शिकायत का मौका नही मिलेगा वादा रहा॥


आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद ........................................ और अगर आप इस बार गए तो मार-मार कर वापस लाउगा, ये मेरा वादा रहा | :pointlol:

----------


## mailer_demon

> चाँद भाई आपके सूत्र का प्रभाव अच्छे सदस्यों पर रहा है |
> आपके सूत्र के द्वारा कृषि विशेषज्ञ उर्फ़ कृष जी वापस आ गए |
> आपको सूत्र की पहली कामयाबी के लिए ढेर सारी शुभकामनाये |



दोस्त किस गलत फहमी में पड़ गये ???? सूत्र की नही हम सब की प्यार कहो ..............हा हा हा

----------


## Krish13

> कैसे नही मिलेगा भाई ...........हाँ अगर शादी कर रहे हो तो बात कुछ और है /


अरे यार भाई माफ करो........ :) :)

----------


## Krish13

> आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद ........................................ और अगर आप इस बार गए तो मार-मार कर वापस लाउगा, ये मेरा वादा रहा | :pointlol:


ठीक है मेरे भाई मुझे मार खाने का शौक नही है... :)

----------


## Krish13

> दोस्त किस गलत फहमी में पड़ गये ???? सूत्र की नही हम सब की प्यार कहो ..............हा हा हा


आपका ही प्यार है भाई खुश हो जाओ हा हा

----------


## mailer_demon

> अरे यार भाई माफ करो........ :) :)





> ठीक है मेरे भाई मुझे मार खाने का शौक नही है... :)


दोस्त हो यार चलो  माफ़ किया पर दुबारा येसी गलती नही होनी चाहिए??? .....समझ गये ना क्या कह रहा हूँ

----------


## mailer_demon

> आपका ही प्यार है भाई खुश हो जाओ हा हा



ये हुई ना मित्र बाली बात .खुश रह मेरे दोस्त

----------


## Krish13

> दोस्त हो यार चलो  माफ़ किया पर दुबारा येसी गलती नही होनी चाहिए??? .....समझ गये ना क्या कह रहा हूँ


ठीक है मेरे भाई सब समझ गया॥

----------


## Teach Guru

*सभी दोस्तों ने बहुत प्यार दिया ..............लेकिन अब यहाँ मन नहीं लगता मैं फोरम छोड़ कर जा रहा हूँ.........मुझसे यहाँ कोई गलती हो गयी हो तो मुझे माफ़ करना.................धन्यवाद |*

----------


## nitin9935

बधाई हो चंद्रशेखर जी आखिरकार आपकी कोशिश कामयाब हुई है

----------


## mailer_demon

> *सभी दोस्तों ने बहुत प्यार दिया ..............लेकिन अब यहाँ मन नहीं लगता मैं फोरम छोड़ कर जा रहा हूँ.........मुझसे यहाँ कोई गलती हो गयी हो तो मुझे माफ़ करना.................धन्यवाद |*


रुक जा ओ जाने बाले रुकजा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मन वकील साहब का ओर कृष भाई का फोरम पे हार्दिक स्वागत है ॥ 

ये सूत्र सफल हो गया ...मेरी कसम मान ली भाइयो ने ...हार्दिक स्वागत

----------


## Chandrshekhar

टेक गुरु ओर मास्टर भाई से अनुरोध है की वो फोरम त्याग के ना जाये, उनहे मेरी तरफ से सभी सक्रिय सदस्यों की कसम  है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

राजीव भाई ने भी मुझे पी यम करके बताया है की वो भी किसी कारन से फोरम से जा रहे है, राजीव भाई आप समझदार है , फोरम त्याग के ना जाये , आपको कोई परेशानी है तो सारे सदस्य आपके साथ है , आप डरिए नहीं बस फोरम पे रहें ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो का सहयोग के लिए, सूत्र मैं पोस्ट करने के लिये आभार ॥

----------


## man-vakil

*आपका स्नेह मन को हर्षित करता है मित्र...आप सभी प्रिये मित्रों का स्नेह पूर्वक आदर*

----------


## nitin9935

> *आपका स्नेह मन को हर्षित करता है मित्र...आप सभी प्रिये मित्रों का स्नेह पूर्वक आदर*


मन वकील जी आपकी कविताओं से मुझे बहुत ही प्यार है आपको वापस देख कर मुझे बहुत ही ख़ुशी हो रही है मैं उसे व्यक्त नहीं कर सकता

----------


## nitin9935

बिलकुल सही कहा चन्द्र शेखर जी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बिलकुल सही कहा चन्द्र शेखर जी


धन्यवाद भाई मैंने हमेशा ही फोरम हित मैं कार्य किया है ॥

----------


## nitin9935

जानता हूँ भाई मैं हमेशा आपके साथ हूँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जानता हूँ भाई मैं हमेशा आपके साथ हूँ


धन्यवाद भाई  , हाँ सबको वेक्तिगत पद  के बारे मैं ना सोच के फोरम के बारे मैं सोचना चाहिए, ताकि अच्छी पोस्ट हो ओर वो अपने निजी जीवन मैं भी काम आ सके, धन्यवाद

----------


## man-vakil

*मन वकील के मन की एक और आवाज़ : भाग चार///
यहाँ नित नए लोग आते रहें जुड़ते रहे कुछ सदस्य पुराने नामों को त्याग नए नाम ग्रहण करते रहे ...भावुकता से भरे मित्रों का नित समावेश हुआ ..और ऐसे भावुकता से परिपूर्ण सदस्यों में सबसे ज्यादा मेरे मन को छूने वाले रहे .विक्की जी , चाँद जी चंद्रशेखर , भारत , देव जी , रमण जी , अनु जी , संदीप जी सुशिल जी , भूलजा जी , राजीब जी , बुरा लड़का जो दिल में सबसे अच्छा है ( बेड बॉय जी ) , और डेविल खान जैसा संजीदा दोस्त , मिस्टर परफेक्ट जी  , मिलर डेमों जी  ,फन जी मोंटू जी और नए मित्रों में  सुल्तानिया , अजय , कोमल जी नितिन जी , बीजी पांडे जी , हरियाणवी जी ,राजवीर जी ....मित्रों अगर किसी मित्र का नाम भूल जाऊं तो क्षमा प्रार्थी रहूँगा ,,,,*

----------


## mantu007

> *मन वकील के मन की एक और आवाज़ : भाग चार///
> यहाँ नित नए लोग आते रहें जुड़ते रहे कुछ सदस्य पुराने नामों को त्याग नए नाम ग्रहण करते रहे ...भावुकता से भरे मित्रों का नित समावेश हुआ ..और ऐसे भावुकता से परिपूर्ण सदस्यों में सबसे ज्यादा मेरे मन को छूने वाले रहे .विक्की जी , चाँद जी चंद्रशेखर , भारत , देव जी , रमण जी , अनु जी , संदीप जी सुशिल जी , भूलजा जी , राजीब जी , बुरा लड़का जो दिल में सबसे अच्छा है ( बेड बॉय जी ) , और डेविल खान जैसा संजीदा दोस्त , मिस्टर परफेक्ट जी  , मिलर डेमों जी  ,फन जी मोंटू जी और नए मित्रों में  सुल्तानिया , अजय , कोमल जी नितिन जी , बीजी पांडे जी , हरियाणवी जी ,राजवीर जी ....मित्रों अगर किसी मित्र का नाम भूल जाऊं तो क्षमा प्रार्थी रहूँगा ,,,,*


*मैं भी जब किसी सदस्य को फोरम छोड़कर जाने का सन्देश पढता हूँ ना तो सच में मेरे आँखों से अंशु निकल आते हैं की काश वो नहीं गए होते .........
अपने जब अच्छे दोस्त ही नहीं रहेंगे तो मन कैसे लगेगा इस फोरम पर ........

आज मैं बहुत खुस हूँ आपके और माखनचोर भैया के लौटने पर
आपका छोटा भाई ...मंटू*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हार्दिक आभार मित्रो का ......

----------


## monieda

बचपन में हिंदी में एक पाठ पढ़ा था "संघे शक्ति" जिसमे एक बुद्धिमान कबूतर की सूझबूझ से जाल में फंसा कबूतरों का झुण्ड न केवल बहेलिये की पहुँच से दूर चला   जाता है बल्कि जाल से मुक्त भी हो जाता है |
इस सूत्र के माध्यम से सदस्यों ने जो सम्मिलित स्वर में अपील की उसी का नतीज़ा है कि कुछ दिग्गज सदस्य फिर से रूबरू हुए हैं | 
हम दिल से इनका अभिनंन्दन करते हैं | उम्मीद है कि शेष अन्य सदस्य भी अति शीघ्र फोरम में वापस आ जायेंगे |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बचपन में हिंदी में एक पाठ पढ़ा था "संघे शक्ति" जिसमे एक बुद्धिमान कबूतर की सूझबूझ से जाल में फंसा कबूतरों का झुण्ड न केवल बहेलिये की पहुँच से दूर चला   जाता है बल्कि जाल से मुक्त भी हो जाता है |
> इस सूत्र के माध्यम से सदस्यों ने जो सम्मिलित स्वर में अपील की उसी का नतीज़ा है कि कुछ दिग्गज सदस्य फिर से रूबरू हुए हैं | 
> हम दिल से इनका अभिनंन्दन करते हैं | उम्मीद है कि शेष अन्य सदस्य भी अति शीघ्र फोरम में वापस आ जायेंगे |


बिलकुल सत्य वचन बोले भाई जी आपने, धन्यवाद आपका ॥

----------


## Krish13

> मन वकील साहब का ओर कृष भाई का फोरम पे हार्दिक स्वागत है ॥ 
> 
> ये सूत्र सफल हो गया ...मेरी कसम मान ली भाइयो ने ...हार्दिक स्वागत


धन्यवाद भाई लेकिन इस तरह कसम ना दिया करो॥

----------


## Krish13

मै आप सबका आभारी हूँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> धन्यवाद भाई लेकिन इस तरह कसम ना दिया करो॥


भाई परिवार के सदस्यो को कसम दी जाती है, ये अंतिम भावनात्मक हथियार है , हा हा हा .....

----------


## Krish13

> भाई परिवार के सदस्यो को कसम दी जाती है, ये अंतिम भावनात्मक हथियार है , हा हा हा .....


आपका ये हथयार काम कर गया भाई

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपका ये हथयार काम कर गया भाई


आपने ओर मन साहब ने भी हथयार का मान रखा, आभार भाई

----------


## Krish13

> आपने ओर मन साहब ने भी हथयार का मान रखा, आभार भाई


भाई शर्मिँदा ना करो......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई शर्मिँदा ना करो......


नहीं भाई ऐसा नहीं है, आपसे सयम मैं रहना सीखा है मैंने, आपका हमेशा स्वागत है

----------


## Ranveer

दोस्तों , 

सर्वप्रथम तो लौट कर आने वाले  कृष् जी , मन वकील जी , ओर अन्य सभी सदस्यों को मै अपनी तरफ से शुभकामनाएं देता हूँ |

वास्तव में नाराजगी की स्थिति में फोरम त्यागने की बात सदस्य भावुक होकर जल्दीबाजी में कह जाता है | 
बाद में उसे आभास होता की ऐसा कहना उचित नहीं था |
पिछले फोरम में भी ऐसी घटनाएं होती थी |
सदस्य उस समय तो फोरम से चला जाता है पर  न चाहते हुए भी उसका मन यहीं रहता है , ये एक प्रकार की लत है जो हर इंसान में कमोबेश पायी जाती है |
पुनः जब उसे अपनी गलती का आभास होता है तो वापस लौटने का कारण खोजता है |
एक दो बार मुझे भी ऐसा लगा है की मै छोड़ दूँ पर ऐसा नहीं कर पाया |

आप कितना भी चाह लें , आपको यदि फोरम की लत लग गयी तो छोड़ना आसान नहीं होगा |
मै भी  जब  नेट पर बैठता हूँ तो इसे खोल ही लेता हूँ |
इसे आप तभी अलग हो सकतें हैं जब आप दूसरे कामों में व्यस्त हो जाएँ |
कुछ मामलों में ये लाभदायक भी है तो कुछ मामलों में नुकसानदायक भी , एक स्टूडेंट के लिए इसकी लत बहुत खराब साबित हो सकती है |
परन्तु अन्य सदस्यों के लिए ये मेल मिलाप , दोस्ती , अपने विचार रखने  के रूप में काफी बेहतरीन जगह साबित होती है |

चन्द्रशेखर जी का ये प्रयास सराहनीय रहा  , इसके लिए उन्हें धन्यवाद ||

----------


## biji pande

> *मन वकील के मन की एक और आवाज़ : भाग चार///
> यहाँ नित नए लोग आते रहें जुड़ते रहे कुछ सदस्य पुराने नामों को त्याग नए नाम ग्रहण करते रहे ...भावुकता से भरे मित्रों का नित समावेश हुआ ..और ऐसे भावुकता से परिपूर्ण सदस्यों में सबसे ज्यादा मेरे मन को छूने वाले रहे .विक्की जी , चाँद जी चंद्रशेखर , भारत , देव जी , रमण जी , अनु जी , संदीप जी सुशिल जी , भूलजा जी , राजीब जी , बुरा लड़का जो दिल में सबसे अच्छा है ( बेड बॉय जी ) , और डेविल खान जैसा संजीदा दोस्त , मिस्टर परफेक्ट जी  , मिलर डेमों जी  ,फन जी मोंटू जी और नए मित्रों में  सुल्तानिया , अजय , कोमल जी नितिन जी , बीजी पांडे जी , हरियाणवी जी ,राजवीर जी ....मित्रों अगर किसी मित्र का नाम भूल जाऊं तो क्षमा प्रार्थी रहूँगा ,,,,*



बड़े भैया वकील जी ने मित्रों में शामिल किया मै आभारी हूँ उनका

----------


## Bhutji

mravay जी उनके बिना 
धर्म
बिभाग सुना पड़ा है

----------


## komal sharma

> *मन वकील के मन की एक और आवाज़ : भाग चार///
> यहाँ नित नए लोग आते रहें जुड़ते रहे कुछ सदस्य पुराने नामों को त्याग नए नाम ग्रहण करते रहे ...भावुकता से भरे मित्रों का नित समावेश हुआ ..और ऐसे भावुकता से परिपूर्ण सदस्यों में सबसे ज्यादा मेरे मन को छूने वाले रहे .विक्की जी , चाँद जी चंद्रशेखर , भारत , देव जी , रमण जी , अनु जी , संदीप जी सुशिल जी , भूलजा जी , राजीब जी , बुरा लड़का जो दिल में सबसे अच्छा है ( बेड बॉय जी ) , और डेविल खान जैसा संजीदा दोस्त , मिस्टर परफेक्ट जी  , मिलर डेमों जी  ,फन जी मोंटू जी और नए मित्रों में  सुल्तानिया , अजय , कोमल जी नितिन जी , बीजी पांडे जी , हरियाणवी जी ,राजवीर जी ....मित्रों अगर किसी मित्र का नाम भूल जाऊं तो क्षमा प्रार्थी रहूँगा ,,,,*


आपका हार्दिक स्वागत है दोस्त आपने हम सबकी बात मान ली आपका शुक्रिया मित्र जी

----------


## jalwa

> नहीं भाई ऐसा नहीं है, आपसे सयम मैं रहना सीखा है मैंने, आपका हमेशा स्वागत है


मित्र चंद्रशेखर जी, सर्वप्रथम तो एक सार्थक सूत्र बनाने के लिए आपका आभार. 
मित्र, आपके सूत्र ने कुछ बिछड़े  हुए साथियों को वापस लाने का कार्य किया है जिसके लिए आप बधाई के पात्र हैं. किन्तु अभी बहुत से मित्रों का आना बाकी है जिनके बिना फोरम काफी सुना सुना लग रहा है. जिनमें से बोंड ००७, लद्दी जी, जेठा लाल जी, अभय जी,नीता जी,पंकज बेदर्दी जी, सिकंदर जी, खालिद जी तथा अन्य कई मित्र हैं.
आप सभी मित्रों से अपील है की आप भी फोरम पर वापसी करके शुभ संकेत दें.

----------


## jalwa

> mravay जी उनके बिना 
> धर्म
> बिभाग सुना पड़ा है


अभय जी से अपील है की वापस आ कर फिर से धर्म विभाग को संभालें.

----------


## biji pande

जलवा भाई  को बीजी पण्डे का नमस्कार

----------


## nitin9935

> *मन वकील के मन की एक और आवाज़ : भाग चार///
> यहाँ नित नए लोग आते रहें जुड़ते रहे कुछ सदस्य पुराने नामों को त्याग नए नाम ग्रहण करते रहे ...भावुकता से भरे मित्रों का नित समावेश हुआ ..और ऐसे भावुकता से परिपूर्ण सदस्यों में सबसे ज्यादा मेरे मन को छूने वाले रहे .विक्की जी , चाँद जी चंद्रशेखर , भारत , देव जी , रमण जी , अनु जी , संदीप जी सुशिल जी , भूलजा जी , राजीब जी , बुरा लड़का जो दिल में सबसे अच्छा है ( बेड बॉय जी ) , और डेविल खान जैसा संजीदा दोस्त , मिस्टर परफेक्ट जी  , मिलर डेमों जी  ,फन जी मोंटू जी और नए मित्रों में  सुल्तानिया , अजय , कोमल जी नितिन जी , बीजी पांडे जी , हरियाणवी जी ,राजवीर जी ....मित्रों अगर किसी मित्र का नाम भूल जाऊं तो क्षमा प्रार्थी रहूँगा ,,,,*


प्रिय मन वकील जी आपने मित्रो में मेरा नाम शामिल करके जो मेरा मान बढाया है उसके लिए बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया

----------


## jalwa

> जलवा भाई  को बीजी पण्डे का नमस्कार


बिज्जी भाई को मेरा भी नमस्कार.. 
मित्र, आजकल कहाँ रहते हो? फोरम पर कम नजर आते हो. 
खैर सूत्र की मर्यादा हेतु पुनः आगमन के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद.

----------


## Devil khan

> बिज्जी भाई को मेरा भी नमस्कार.. 
> मित्र, आजकल कहाँ रहते हो? फोरम पर कम नजर आते हो. 
> खैर सूत्र की मर्यादा हेतु पुनः आगमन के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद.



जलवा जी फोरम के सदस्यों के लिए .......एक् फेसबुक पेज बनाया है ...........आप् भी पधारे ........धन्यवाद


http://www.facebook.com/groups/AVFfa...2&notif_t=like

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो को धन्यवाद ....सभी मित्र जो फोरम से नाराज होके चले गये है, सभी से अपील है की वो वापस आ जाये ॥ धन्यवाद

----------


## groopji

*




 Originally Posted by Chandrshekhar


सभी मित्रो को धन्यवाद ....सभी मित्र जो फोरम से नाराज होके चले गये है, सभी से अपील है की वो वापस आ जाये ॥ धन्यवाद


चाँद भाई आपके सूत्र की सार्थकता सिद्ध होने पर आपको बहुत बहुत बधाई 

मन वकील और कृष् भाई को वापस देख कर अपार प्रसन्नता हुई 

आपने ज्वलंत और सार्थक मुद्दों पर अनेकों सूत्र बनाए 

आप बधाई के पात्र हैं*

----------


## groopji

jaihind20
SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

मित्रों का भी इन्तजार अनवरत चल रहा है 

अगर वो ये सूत्र देख रहे है तो पुन: पधारें

----------


## badboy123455

*कृष् भाई और वकील साब का स्वागत हे 
चाँद जी को भी धन्यवाद जिन्होंने इस सूत्र का निर्माण किया*

----------


## coolcool

सभी मित्रों को नमस्कार और चंदर जी को अच्छे सूत्र के लिए बधाई. आप सबको स्पष्ट कर दूं की मैं फोरम छोड़कर कहीं नहीं गया और न ही जा सकता हूँ. सिर्फ अपने निजी और व्यावसायिक कार्यों में अत्यधिक व्यस्त हो गया था. समय प्राप्त होते ही पुनः आप सबके बीच उपस्थित हो गया हूँ और यथासंभव उपस्थित भी रहूँगा. धन्यवाद्.

----------


## Rajeev

> *मन वकील के मन की एक और आवाज़ : भाग चार///
> यहाँ नित नए लोग आते रहें जुड़ते रहे कुछ सदस्य पुराने नामों को त्याग नए नाम ग्रहण करते रहे ...भावुकता से भरे मित्रों का नित समावेश हुआ ..और ऐसे भावुकता से परिपूर्ण सदस्यों में सबसे ज्यादा मेरे मन को छूने वाले रहे .विक्की जी , चाँद जी चंद्रशेखर , भारत , देव जी , रमण जी , अनु जी , संदीप जी सुशिल जी , भूलजा जी , राजीव जी , बुरा लड़का जो दिल में सबसे अच्छा है ( बेड बॉय जी ) , और डेविल खान जैसा संजीदा दोस्त , मिस्टर परफेक्ट जी  , मिलर डेमों जी  ,फन जी मोंटू जी और नए मित्रों में  सुल्तानिया , अजय , कोमल जी नितिन जी , बीजी पांडे जी , हरियाणवी जी ,राजवीर जी ....मित्रों अगर किसी मित्र का नाम भूल जाऊं तो क्षमा प्रार्थी रहूँगा ,,,,*


मैं आपका आभारी हू, जो आपने परिपूर्ण सदस्यों में मेरी गणना की आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद मन-वकील जी

----------


## nitin9935

> सभी मित्रों को नमस्कार और चंदर जी को अच्छे सूत्र के लिए बधाई. आप सबको स्पष्ट कर दूं की मैं फोरम छोड़कर कहीं नहीं गया और न ही जा सकता हूँ. सिर्फ अपने निजी और व्यावसायिक कार्यों में अत्यधिक व्यस्त हो गया था. समय प्राप्त होते ही पुनः आप सबके बीच उपस्थित हो गया हूँ और यथासंभव उपस्थित भी रहूँगा. धन्यवाद्.


स्वागत है कूल कूल जी आपको इतने दिनों बाद देख कर अत्यंत प्रसन्नता हो रही है

----------


## Krish13

> *कृष् भाई और वकील साब का स्वागत हे 
> चाँद जी को भी धन्यवाद जिन्होंने इस सूत्र का निर्माण किया*


धन्यवाद राकेश जी..............

----------


## amol05

*कौन -२ गया है पहले उनकी लिस्ट बनाओ ओर सको मिल भेजो तभी तो उनको पता चलेगा की उनको बुलाया जा रहा हो*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *कौन -२ गया है पहले उनकी लिस्ट बनाओ ओर सको मिल भेजो तभी तो उनको पता चलेगा की उनको बुलाया जा रहा हो*


idea  अच्छा है जी ......................

----------


## pathfinder

> *कौन -२ गया है पहले उनकी लिस्ट बनाओ ओर सको मिल भेजो तभी तो उनको पता चलेगा की उनको बुलाया जा रहा हो*


स्वागत योग्य विचार है ,इसे शीघ्र ही क्रियान्वित किया जायेगा |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Devil khan

> स्वागत योग्य विचार है ,इसे शीघ्र ही क्रियान्वित किया जायेगा |
> धन्यवाद |



ये तो बहुत ही बढ़िया विचार है ............इसी बहाने उन्हें भी लगेगा की की ये फोरम भी अपने प्रिय सदस्यों की चिंता करता है

----------


## Krish13

> *कौन -२ गया है पहले उनकी लिस्ट बनाओ ओर सको मिल भेजो तभी तो उनको पता चलेगा की उनको बुलाया जा रहा हो*


जो सदस्य गये है उनमेँ से जिस जिस का फोन नम्बर यहाँ उपस्थित किसी भी सदस्य के पास है तो वो सदस्य उन्हे फोन करके सूचित करेँ
मुझे भी इसकी सूचना मेरे एक मित्र ने फोन के माध्यम से दी थी॥

----------


## swami ji

दोस्तों में जा रहा हु फोरम छोड़ कर अलविदा ,,,,


















































मुझे रोको तो सही यार ,,,






































मजाक कर रहा हु यार .

----------


## Rajeev

> *कौन -२ गया है पहले उनकी लिस्ट बनाओ ओर सको मिल भेजो तभी तो उनको पता चलेगा की उनको बुलाया जा रहा हो*





> idea  अच्छा है जी ......................





> स्वागत योग्य विचार है ,इसे शीघ्र ही क्रियान्वित किया जायेगा |
> धन्यवाद |





> ये तो बहुत ही बढ़िया विचार है ............इसी बहाने उन्हें भी लगेगा की की ये फोरम भी अपने प्रिय सदस्यों की चिंता करता है





> जो सदस्य गये है उनमेँ से जिस जिस का फोन नम्बर यहाँ उपस्थित किसी भी सदस्य के पास है तो वो सदस्य उन्हे फोन करके सूचित करेँ
> मुझे भी इसकी सूचना मेरे एक मित्र ने फोन के माध्यम से दी थी॥


विचार तो बहुत अच्छा दिया है अमोल जी, क्या thakur ji भी पुनः फोरम पर उपलब्ध होगे?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *
> 
> चाँद भाई आपके सूत्र की सार्थकता सिद्ध होने पर आपको बहुत बहुत बधाई 
> 
> मन वकील और कृष् भाई को वापस देख कर अपार प्रसन्नता हुई 
> 
> आपने ज्वलंत और सार्थक मुद्दों पर अनेकों सूत्र बनाए 
> 
> आप बधाई के पात्र हैं*


जी धन्यवाद भाई सार्थक सूत्र मैं आप सब का भी मुझसे ज्यादा योगदान है , मैं सभी का सम्मान ओर आदर करता हूँ ॥ 




> *कृष् भाई और वकील साब का स्वागत हे 
> चाँद जी को भी धन्यवाद जिन्होंने इस सूत्र का निर्माण किया*


भाई आप भी फोरम की तरक्की मैं लगे ही रहते हो ॥ 




> सभी मित्रों को नमस्कार और चंदर जी को अच्छे सूत्र के लिए बधाई. आप सबको स्पष्ट कर दूं की मैं फोरम छोड़कर कहीं नहीं गया और न ही जा सकता हूँ. सिर्फ अपने निजी और व्यावसायिक कार्यों में अत्यधिक व्यस्त हो गया था. समय प्राप्त होते ही पुनः आप सबके बीच उपस्थित हो गया हूँ और यथासंभव उपस्थित भी रहूँगा. धन्यवाद्.


कूल भाई जी को नमस्कार ......किरप्या निजी जीवन मैं समय देने के बाद बचे हुवे समय मैं पहले की भांति सक्रिय योगदान दे ,,,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *कौन -२ गया है पहले उनकी लिस्ट बनाओ ओर सको मिल भेजो तभी तो उनको पता चलेगा की उनको बुलाया जा रहा हो*





> स्वागत योग्य विचार है ,इसे शीघ्र ही क्रियान्वित किया जायेगा |
> धन्यवाद |





> जो सदस्य गये है उनमेँ से जिस जिस का फोन नम्बर यहाँ उपस्थित किसी भी सदस्य के पास है तो वो सदस्य उन्हे फोन करके सूचित करेँ
> मुझे भी इसकी सूचना मेरे एक मित्र ने फोन के माध्यम से दी थी॥


इस तरह की भावनात्मक ल्गाव्णात्म्क पोस्ट को देख के दिल गद गद हो गया, सभी का आभार , स्वागत

----------


## Chandrshekhar

किरप्या गंभीर मसलो ओर भावनात्मक लगाव वाले किसी भी सूत्रो पे मजाक ना करे ॥ धन्यवाद ॥ 
सूत्र की मर्यादा का ध्यान रखे ॥ पुनः धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## THE GAME

> किरप्या गंभीर मसलो ओर भावनात्मक लगाव वाले किसी भी सूत्रो पे मजाक ना करे ॥ धन्यवाद ॥ 
> सूत्र की मर्यादा का ध्यान रखे ॥ पुनः धन्यवाद ॥


Post Deteted.

Thx.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Post Deteted.
> 
> Thx.


वाह भाई वाह दिल जीत लिया आपने, इसी तरह सभी सदस्य सहयोग करे तो फिर मजा ही आ जाये ,

रेपो+++++ लो भाई .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मिस दबंग , रिया जी, सखी आप आओ ना ...हम सब का दिल फिर से बहलाओ ना, पुराने दिन लोटाओ ना.......

----------


## jalwa

> दोस्तों में जा रहा हु फोरम छोड़ कर अलविदा ,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:BangHead: :nono: 


ख़बरदार.... 










दोबारा 










जाने का 




















नाम 









मत 









लेना.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जलवा भाई आपकी सखी दबंग जी कहाँ है, उन्हे बुलाये आप जी .....

----------


## jalwa

> जलवा भाई आपकी सखी दबंग जी कहाँ है, उन्हे बुलाये आप जी .....


मित्र, पता नहीं दबंग जी कहाँ चली गईं. एक दफा रिजोर्ट में सेवा ले कर गई थीं. उसके बाद दुबारा नहीं आईं. 
मिस दबंग जी, आपसे अपील है की आप जहाँ भी कहीं हैं एक दफा फिर से फोरम पर आने का कष्ट करें. आपके बिना हमारा फोरम और "रिजोर्ट" भी सूना सूना लग रहा है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र, पता नहीं दबंग जी कहाँ चली गईं. एक दफा रिजोर्ट में सेवा ले कर गई थीं. उसके बाद दुबारा नहीं आईं. 
> मिस दबंग जी, आपसे अपील है की आप जहाँ भी कहीं हैं एक दफा फिर से फोरम पर आने का कष्ट करें. आपके बिना हमारा फोरम और "रिजोर्ट" भी सूना सूना लग रहा है.


बिलकुल सही कहा भाई, रात भर जाग जाग के पोस्ट करती थी वो, हम सबको इंतजार है उनका .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

रवि चाचा से मेरी पाँव पकरके विनती है की वो पाथ साहब से बात करके पुनः सार्थक रूप मैं ओरिजनल आय डी से लोट आये, ओर फोरम मैं अपना सार्थक बहुमूल्य योगदान सारे मतभेदो को भुला के दे, फोरम को आपकी सार्थक उपस्थिति की जरूरत है , नए सदस्य भी तो देखे चाचा एक हीरा थे , बात मान ले चाचा, सब कुछ भूल के पाथ साहब से बात कर ले , मोका भी है, दस्तूर भी है , 
धन्यवाद

----------


## NaKShtR

> रवि चाचा से मेरी पाँव पकरके विनती है की वो पाथ साहब से बात करके पुनः सार्थक रूप मैं ओरिजनल आय डी से लोट आये, ओर फोरम मैं अपना सार्थक बहुमूल्य योगदान सारे मतभेदो को भुला के दे, फोरम को आपकी सार्थक उपस्थिति की जरूरत है , नए सदस्य भी तो देखे चाचा एक हीरा थे , बात मान ले चाचा, सब कुछ भूल के पाथ साहब से बात कर ले , मोका भी है, दस्तूर भी है , 
> धन्यवाद


अच्छा सुझाव है उम्मीद है मान लेंगे

----------


## draculla

> मित्र, पता नहीं दबंग जी कहाँ चली गईं. एक दफा रिजोर्ट में सेवा ले कर गई थीं. उसके बाद दुबारा नहीं आईं. 
> मिस दबंग जी, आपसे अपील है की आप जहाँ भी कहीं हैं एक दफा फिर से फोरम पर आने का कष्ट करें. आपके बिना हमारा फोरम और "रिजोर्ट" भी सूना सूना लग रहा है.


दबंग की ऑनलाइन फिल्मे बहुत ही अच्छी देती थी.
मैंने भी उनसे वापस आने की अपील करता हूँ.

----------


## draculla

> अच्छा सुझाव है उम्मीद है मान लेंगे


क्या वाकई में मानेगें!!!!:)

----------


## NaKShtR

> क्या वाकई में मानेगें!!!!:)


उम्मीद से ज्यादा कुछ नही कर सकता हू .....................................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अच्छा सुझाव है उम्मीद है मान लेंगे


आमीन...........................

----------


## Devil khan

उम्मीद पर तो दुनिया कायम है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बिलकुल सही कहा मित्रो.......

----------


## T.H.S.

*पहले तो मिस दबंग के चर्चे थे ..पर अभी वो कहा गायब हो गई ....???? मेरा भी अनुरोध है ..वो वापस चली आए ....*

----------


## Devil khan

> रवि चाचा से मेरी पाँव पकरके विनती है की वो पाथ साहब से बात करके पुनः सार्थक रूप मैं ओरिजनल आय डी से लोट आये, ओर फोरम मैं अपना सार्थक बहुमूल्य योगदान सारे मतभेदो को भुला के दे, फोरम को आपकी सार्थक उपस्थिति की जरूरत है , नए सदस्य भी तो देखे चाचा एक हीरा थे , बात मान ले चाचा, सब कुछ भूल के पाथ साहब से बात कर ले , मोका भी है, दस्तूर भी है , 
> धन्यवाद


*

मित्र रवि चाचा शायद इस फोरम पर अभी भी है राहुल मामा नाम की आई डी से ..........जन्हा तक मुझे पता है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *
> 
> मित्र रवि चाचा शायद इस फोरम पर अभी भी है राहुल मामा नाम की आई डी से ..........जन्हा तक मुझे पता है*


रवि चाचा हमेशा ही फोरम पे रहते है , लगभग 600 आय डी उनकी बेन हो चुकी है , वे भी फोरम से उतना ही प्यार करते है, जितना हम सब , इसी लिये तो उनसे अपील है अब लुका छिपी का खेल बंद कर सार्थक्ता मैं आ जाये

----------


## Devil khan

*फोरम के सभी सदस्यों का बहुत बहुत सुक्रिया ....जिन्होंने तीन दिन नियामकों के बिना  गुजारने में प्रशाशन को पूरा सहयोग दिया ...........सदस्यों को हार्दिक बधाई बिना किसी विवाद .बिना किसी लफड़े झगड़े के ...ये फोरम कितना शुन्दर दीखता है ..........इन सब का श्रेय फोरम के सभी सदस्यों को जाता है ...जिसके लिए सभी सदस्य तारीफ़ के हक़दार है .........सभी मित्रों को दिल से धन्यवाद और सुक्रिया*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *फोरम के सभी सदस्यों का बहुत बहुत सुक्रिया ....जिन्होंने तीन दिन नियामकों के बिना  गुजारने में प्रशाशन को पूरा सहयोग दिया ...........सदस्यों को हार्दिक बधाई बिना किसी विवाद .बिना किसी लफड़े झगड़े के ...ये फोरम कितना शुन्दर दीखता है ..........इन सब का श्रेय फोरम के सभी सदस्यों को जाता है ...जिसके लिए सभी सदस्य तारीफ़ के हक़दार है .........सभी मित्रों को दिल से धन्यवाद और सुक्रिया*


जी भाई सही है .......

----------


## Devil khan

> जी भाई सही है .......


चंदर भाई सभी सदस्यों ने सहयोग की भावना दिखाई है ........फोरम का ये स्वरुप कितना सुन्दर है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चंदर भाई सभी सदस्यों ने सहयोग की भावना दिखाई है ........फोरम का ये स्वरुप कितना सुन्दर है


अति सुंदर है , कठोर ओर बिलकुल सही निर्णय के लिये प्रशासक भी बधाई के पात्र है , बहुत हिम्मत दिखाई उन्होने

----------


## Devil khan

> अति सुंदर है , कठोर ओर बिलकुल सही निर्णय के लिये प्रशासक भी बधाई के पात्र है , बहुत हिम्मत दिखाई उन्होने



हा भाई सही कह रहे है .........

----------


## Devil khan

> अति सुंदर है , कठोर ओर बिलकुल सही निर्णय के लिये प्रशासक भी बधाई के पात्र है , बहुत हिम्मत दिखाई उन्होने



हा भाई सही कह रहे है .........

----------


## badboy123455

> रवि चाचा हमेशा ही फोरम पे रहते है , लगभग 600 आय डी उनकी बेन हो चुकी है , वे भी फोरम से उतना ही प्यार करते है, जितना हम सब , इसी लिये तो उनसे अपील है अब लुका छिपी का खेल बंद कर सार्थक्ता मैं आ जाये


*
क्या बात हे मित्र ६०० बार बेन क्यों हुए रवि जी 
इस पर कुछ बताएँगे*

----------


## badboy123455

*अगर ऐसे ही सहयोग की भावना दिखाई देती रहे तो नियामकों की आवश्यकता ही नही पड़ेगी*

----------


## rahul mama

> *
> 
> मित्र रवि चाचा शायद इस फोरम पर अभी भी है राहुल मामा नाम की आई डी से ..........जन्हा तक मुझे पता है*


में रवि चाचा हू

----------


## Rajeev

> रवि चाचा हमेशा ही फोरम पे रहते है , लगभग 600 आय डी उनकी बेन हो चुकी है , वे भी फोरम से उतना ही प्यार करते है, जितना हम सब , इसी लिये तो उनसे अपील है अब लुका छिपी का खेल बंद कर सार्थक्ता मैं आ जाये


रवि जी आपकी इस खासियत के बारे में तो मुझे आज पता चला है!

----------


## Rajeev

प्रिय मित्रों सभी के लिए एक बहुत बड़ी खुशखबरी है, हमारे और मेरे सबसे प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी उर्फ Dark Rider जी शीघ्र ही नए रूप में देखाई देने वाले है और हमारे लिए फिर से नई-नई जानकारियाँ उपलब्ध करवायेगे |
Just wait and watch Friends ....................................

----------


## nitin9935

बिलकुल मित्र हमे उनका इंतजार रहेगा

----------


## monieda

> प्रिय मित्रों सभी के लिए एक बहुत बड़ी खुशखबरी है, हमारे और मेरे सबसे प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी उर्फ Dark Rider जी शीघ्र ही नए रूप में देखाई देने वाले है और हमारे लिए फिर से नई-नई जानकारियाँ उपलब्ध करवायेगे |
> Just wait and watch Friends ....................................


पर नया रूप क्यों ?
रूप बदलना तो उचित नहीं है | यदि कोई - किसी प्रकार की परेशानी या रुकावट है उस रूप में उसे नियामकों या प्रशासक जी से कह कर  ठीक  करायी  जा सकती है | फिर भी हो सकता है कोई गंभीर बात हो जिसके कारण डार्क जी रूप बदल रहे हैं ?

----------


## Devil khan

और मुझे कुछ ज्यादा ही इन्तेजार है मनोज भाई का

----------


## Rajeev

> पर नया रूप क्यों ?
> रूप बदलना तो उचित नहीं है | यदि कोई - किसी प्रकार की परेशानी या रुकावट है उस रूप में उसे नियामकों या प्रशासक जी से कह कर  ठीक  करायी  जा सकती है | फिर भी हो सकता है कोई गंभीर बात हो जिसके कारण डार्क जी रूप बदल रहे हैं ?


मित्र आप सायद समझे ही नहीं, वो इस बार नई-नई जानकारियों के साथ आ रहे है, इसलिए मैंने लिखा की वो नए रूप में देखाई देगे |
नए रूप का अर्थ ये नहीं था की वो नए नाम, नई पहचान आदि के साथ देखाई देगे |

----------


## Rajeev

> प्रिय मित्रों सभी के लिए एक बहुत बड़ी खुशखबरी है, हमारे और मेरे सबसे प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी उर्फ Dark Rider जी शीघ्र ही नए रूप में देखाई देने वाले है और हमारे लिए फिर से नई-नई जानकारियाँ उपलब्ध करवायेगे |
> Just wait and watch Friends ....................................


मनोज जी के इस निर्णय से मैंने भी फोरम त्याग देने का निर्णय त्याग दिया |
क्योंकि .................. चलये शायरी में ही सुना देता हू मनोज जी सिर्फ और सिर्फ आपके लिए,
" जान नहीं सिर्फ साथ चाहिए, सच्ची दोस्ती का एहसास चाहिए, जान तो १ पल में दी जा सकती है, पर हमें आपकी दोस्ती अपनी आखरी सास तक चाहिए "

----------


## Rajeev

> मनोज जी के इस निर्णय से मैंने भी फोरम त्याग देने का निर्णय त्याग दिया |
> क्योंकि .................. चलये शायरी में ही सुना देता हू मनोज जी सिर्फ और सिर्फ आपके लिए,
> " जान नहीं सिर्फ साथ चाहिए, सच्ची दोस्ती का एहसास चाहिए, जान तो १ पल में दी जा सकती है, पर हमें आपकी दोस्ती अपनी आखरी सास तक चाहिए "


चाँद मियाँ अब खुश ........................

----------


## draculla

> और मुझे कुछ ज्यादा ही इन्तेजार है मनोज भाई का


ये आप क्या बोल रहे हैं?
क्या मनोज जी भी फोरम छोड़कर चले गए.
अभी तक तो सदस्य ही फोरम छोड़कर जा रहे थे.
लेकिन अब नियामक भी शामिल हो रहे है?
आ जाओ भाई :)

----------


## Raman46

> ये आप क्या बोल रहे हैं?
> क्या मनोज जी भी फोरम छोड़कर चले गए.
> अभी तक तो सदस्य ही फोरम छोड़कर जा रहे थे.
> लेकिन अब नियामक भी शामिल हो रहे है?
> आ जाओ भाई :)


वन्दे-मातरम द्रकुला जी मित्र 
 यार हमारे मनोज भाई तीन की खोज में हैं .ये तो मिल गयी है पर अभी भी दो की खोज जरी है / अब कुछ समय तो लग्न लाजमी है ना भाई ?

----------


## Raman46

हमारे मनोज भाई ने एक शव्दा कहे है जरा गौर फरमैयेगा दोस्तों .......आखरी वक्त एक सास चाहिए

----------


## Rajeev

> ये आप क्या बोल रहे हैं?
> क्या मनोज जी भी फोरम छोड़कर चले गए.
> अभी तक तो सदस्य ही फोरम छोड़कर जा रहे थे.
> लेकिन अब नियामक भी शामिल हो रहे है?
> आ जाओ भाई :)


ड्रेकुला जी मनोज जी फोरम छोड़कर नहीं गए है, बस अपनी सक्रियता कम दिखा रहे है, लेकिन बस कुछ दिनों बाद फिर से फोरम पर सक्रिय हो जायेगे |
ऊपर लिखा है न
Just wait and watch Friends BY Dark Rider ....................................

----------


## Raman46

> चाँद मियाँ अब खुश ........................



ये श्रीमान मियां कब से बन गये ???     सुना हे शादी तो ४ महीने बाद है

----------


## Rajeev

> ये श्रीमान मियां कब से बन गये ???     सुना हे शादी तो ४ महीने बाद है


रमण जी प्यार से कह दिया

----------


## Raman46

> ड्रेकुला जी मनोज जी फोरम छोड़कर नहीं गए है, बस अपनी सक्रियता कम दिखा रहे है, लेकिन बस कुछ दिनों बाद फिर से फोरम पर सक्रिय हो जायेगे |
> ऊपर लिखा है न
> Just wait and watch Friends BY Dark Rider ....................................



आपने शायद गौर नही किया दोस्त ....उन्हें अभी और दो की तलाश है

----------


## draculla

> ड्रेकुला जी मनोज जी फोरम छोड़कर नहीं गए है, बस अपनी सक्रियता कम दिखा रहे है, लेकिन बस कुछ दिनों बाद फिर से फोरम पर सक्रिय हो जायेगे |
> ऊपर लिखा है न
> Just wait and watch Friends BY Dark Rider ....................................


तो यार ऐसी बाते इस सूत्र में लिखोगे तो मैं क्या सोचु?

----------


## Raman46

> रमण जी प्यार से कह दिया



क्यों बेचारे को जीते जी फांसी पर लटका रहे हो मित्र .........हा हा (मजाक)

----------


## Raman46

> तो यार ऐसी बाते इस सूत्र में लिखोगे तो मैं क्या सोचु?



जैसे विहार और गुजरात ...हा हा

----------


## Rajeev

मेरे सभी मित्रों के लिए जो फोरम छोड़कर चले गए है, उनके लिए एक संगीत प्रस्तुत कर रहा हू |

----------


## Devil khan

> ड्रेकुला जी मनोज जी फोरम छोड़कर नहीं गए है, बस अपनी सक्रियता कम दिखा रहे है, लेकिन बस कुछ दिनों बाद फिर से फोरम पर सक्रिय हो जायेगे |
> ऊपर लिखा है न
> Just wait and watch Friends BY Dark Rider ....................................





अरे मनोज भाई हमें ऐसे कैसे छोड कर चले जाएंगे ............गोलीमार दूँगा (हा हा हा हा ) मजाक

----------


## Raman46

> अरे मनोज भाई हमें ऐसे कैसे छोड कर चले जाएंगे ............गोलीमार दूँगा (हा हा हा हा ) मजाक


कैसे दोस्त हो भाई .....क्या वेचारे को हनीमून भी नही मानाने दो गे क्या / कितनी मुश्किल से तो एक पट्टी है अभी ....हा हा

----------


## badboy123455

*मनो भाई कहीनही गए यही हे*

----------


## badboy123455

*कुन हे के अंडे ................*

----------


## dev b

अच्छे सूत्र के लिए रेपो++++स्वीकार करो मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *
> क्या बात हे मित्र ६०० बार बेन क्यों हुए रवि जी 
> इस पर कुछ बताएँगे*


मित्र नियामको ओर उच्च प्रबंधन से टकराव, पर ये फोरम मैं आए बिना नहीं रह सकते, नियामक इनको पहचानते ही बेन कर देते है, तकरीबन 600 बार ऐसा हो चुका है, इसलिये रवि चाचा से मैंने अपील की , धन्यवाद  ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भाई मैं तो ये चाहता हूँ की वो अपनी पुरानी आय डी,जो की  सायलेंट के नाम से है उससे  लोट के आये, जो की उन्की नामी आय डी है, उससे वो वापस आके फोरम हित मैं काम करे, जो भी फोरम हित मैं काम नहीं करेगा मैं उसका हमेशा ही विरोध करता रहूँगा, वैसे कई फोरम के प्रशासक इस फोरम पे अभी तक मोजूद है, उनमे से दो से तो मेरी आज ओर कल के बीच ही बात हुई हैअंतर्जाल मैं, दूसरी जगह कोन क्या करता है  भाई उससे हमे क्या, अपने फोरम पे आके जो भी सार्थक योगदान देगा उसी का स्वागत है ..विवाद करने वाले को टाटा बाय बाय है ॥ .

----------


## badboy123455

> भाई मैं तो ये चाहता हूँ की वो अपनी पुरानी आय डी,जो की  सायलेंट के नाम से है उससे  लोट के आये, जो की उन्की नामी आय डी है, उससे वो वापस आके फोरम हित मैं काम करे, जो भी फोरम हित मैं काम नहीं करेगा मैं उसका हमेशा ही विरोध करता रहूँगा, वैसे कई फोरम के प्रशासक इस फोरम पे अभी तक मोजूद है, उनमे से दो से तो मेरी आज ओर कल के बीच ही बात हुई हैअंतर्जाल मैं, दूसरी जगह कोन क्या करता है  भाई उससे हमे क्या, अपने फोरम पे आके जो भी सार्थक योगदान देगा उसी का स्वागत है ..विवाद करने वाले को टाटा बाय बाय है ॥ .



*सही कहा चाँद जी शायद सुबह में भी बेन हू*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *सही कहा चाँद जी शायद सुबह में भी बेन हू*


अरे नहीं भाई आप तो फोरम की शान हो, जान हो.....रोज रात मैं फोरम आप जेसे सदस्य ही चलाते है, बेन होना तो एक हिस्सा है , फोरम की ज़िंदगी का

----------


## rahul mama

> भाई मैं तो ये चाहता हूँ की वो अपनी पुरानी आय डी,जो की  सायलेंट के नाम से है उससे  लोट के आये, जो की उन्की नामी आय डी है, उससे वो वापस आके फोरम हित मैं काम करे, जो भी फोरम हित मैं काम नहीं करेगा मैं उसका हमेशा ही विरोध करता रहूँगा, वैसे कई फोरम के प्रशासक इस फोरम पे अभी तक मोजूद है, उनमे से दो से तो मेरी आज ओर कल के बीच ही बात हुई हैअंतर्जाल मैं, दूसरी जगह कोन क्या करता है  भाई उससे हमे क्या, अपने फोरम पे आके जो भी सार्थक योगदान देगा उसी का स्वागत है ..विवाद करने वाले को टाटा बाय बाय है ॥ .


मित्र मेरी असली और पुरानी आय डी,   रवि चाचा के नाम से है ( सायलेंट ) नाम अब इस फोरम पर नहीं है नाम परिबर्तन  किया था

----------


## Chandrshekhar

चाचा मैंने पाव पकरके आपसे विनती की है, किरप्या सदस्यो से ऐसे बात ना करे, उन्हे सार्थक पोस्ट करके बताये की आप एक जमाने मैं avf के हीरा क्यों थे , आशा है अपने भतीजे की बातों का आप सम्मान करेंगे , धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मेरी असली और पुरानी आय डी,   रवि चाचा के नाम से है ( सायलेंट ) नाम अब इस फोरम पर नहीं है नाम परिबर्तन  किया था


अच्छा,आपने मेरी जानकारी को सही कर दिया, धन्यवाद आपका, अब विवादित पोस्ट मत करना मित्र, सार्थक चीजों करो, यार

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> में नहीं चाहता विवादित पोस्ट करना लेकिन कुछा सदस्य हमें मजबूर कर देते है


मित्र वो आपके बारे मैं ठीक से जानते नहीं है, हाल के महीनो मैं किसी ना किसी कारणवश आप सिर्फ ओर सिर्फ विवाद से जूरे है, आप पाथ जी से बात करके वापस आओ, सार्थक पोस्ट करो , देखना सब कितनी इज्ज़त करते है आपकी ॥ धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो से अपील है......समझ  जाये सब समझदार है ......हाथ जोरता हूँ आप सबके सामने जी ......प्लीज

----------


## badboy123455

> भाई जाने दो ये दिल जले है , मगर फोरम पे आये बगेर नहीं रह सकते ये फोरम है ही ऐसा , यहा से वापस लोटना संभव नहीं,



*चन्द्र जी एक बात हे आप काफी सुलझे इंसान हो 
रेपो*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *चन्द्र जी एक बात हे आप काफी सुलझे इंसान हो 
> रेपो*


धन्यवाद भाई , आशा है आप समझ गए होगे , ,,॥

----------


## badboy123455

> धन्यवाद भाई , आशा है आप समझ गए होगे , ,,॥



*अवश्य मित्र थोडा गुस्सा हुआ लेकिन अब सही हू 
धन्यवाद आपको*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *अवश्य मित्र थोडा गुस्सा हुआ लेकिन अब सही हू 
> धन्यवाद आपको*


भाई आप भी समझदार हो,  फोरम पे जिन सदस्यो से मैं प्रभावित हूँ उनमे एक आप भी हो , अच्छे व्यवहार के लिये रेपो ,++=

----------


## man-vakil

*वो दोनों ही अच्छे है सरल है निर्मल है नीर इस ताल में ऐसे ,
चन्द्र और बेड-बॉय , दोनों की जोड़ी लगती राम लखन के जैसे
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *वो दोनों ही अच्छे है सरल है निर्मल है नीर इस ताल में ऐसे ,
> चन्द्र और बेड-बॉय , दोनों की जोड़ी लगती राम लखन के जैसे
> *


साहब जी  भद्रता आप ही जेसे सज्जनों से इसी फोरम पे सीखी है, ओर अभी भी कोशिश जारी है सीखने की, आपको धन्यवाद

----------


## Devil khan

> साहब जी  भद्रता आप ही जेसे सज्जनों से इसी फोरम पे सीखी है, ओर अभी भी कोशिश जारी है सीखने की, आपको धन्यवाद



chaand भाई आप एक् अच्छे इंसान हों .............मैं आपकी बहुत इज्जात करता हू .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> chaand भाई आप एक् अच्छे इंसान हों .............मैं आपकी बहुत इज्जात करता हू .


भाई जब मैंने फोरम जॉइन किया था, उस समय तक आप big स्टार बन चुके थे, पर आपमे घमंड नहीं था, न्वागतों की इज्ज़त करते है आप, आप सबके सहयोग से ही मैंने फोरम पे यहा तक का सफर पूरा किया है, आप सबका आभारी हूँ ॥

----------


## Devil khan

> भाई जब मैंने फोरम जॉइन किया था, उस समय तक आप big स्टार बन चुके थे, पर आपमे घमंड नहीं था, न्वागतों की इज्ज़त करते है आप, आप सबके सहयोग से ही मैंने फोरम पे यहा तक का सफर पूरा किया है, आप सबका आभारी हूँ ॥



सुक्रिया मित्र पर मैं इतनी इज्ज्जत के काबिल नहीं जितना आप् मुझे दी रहे है ..........सच बताऊ तो आप् जैसे मित्रों से हमेशा कुछ सिखने को मिलता है ............

----------


## Krish13

> धन्यवाद भाई , आशा है आप समझ गए होगे , ,,॥


क्या समझा रहे हो बंधु कुछ इस बैल बुद्धि को भी समझा दो..... :)

----------


## Krish13

> सुक्रिया मित्र पर मैं इतनी इज्ज्जत के काबिल नहीं जितना आप् मुझे दी रहे है ..........सच बताऊ तो आप् जैसे मित्रों से हमेशा कुछ सिखने को मिलता है ............


ये शब्द किसी साधारण व्यक्ति के नही हो सकते 
वाकई आप बहुत गहरे इंसान हो॥

----------


## Krish13

रवि चाचा को मै भी वापिस रचानात्मक सदस्य के रुप मे देखना चाहता हूँ
जो व्यक्ति 600 बार बैन होने के बाद भी आज किसी दूसरे नाम से फोरम पर मौजूद है तो ये उस व्यक्ति के मन मे फोरम के प्रति अपार लगाव और श्रद्धा को दर्शाता है॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सुक्रिया मित्र पर मैं इतनी इज्ज्जत के काबिल नहीं जितना आप् मुझे दी रहे है ..........सच बताऊ तो आप् जैसे मित्रों से हमेशा कुछ सिखने को मिलता है ............


धन्यवाद , यही आपकी महानता है भाई, फोरम पे रचनात्मक कार्यो मैं लगे रहे ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्या समझा रहे हो बंधु कुछ इस बैल बुद्धि को भी समझा दो..... :)


भाई रवि चाचा के बारे मैं बता रहा था की वो दिल के अच्छे है ॥

----------


## Krish13

> भाई रवि चाचा के बारे मैं बता रहा था की वो दिल के अच्छे है ॥


हाँ ये तो सच है भाई वो एक नेक दिल इंसान है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हाँ ये तो सच है भाई वो एक नेक दिल इंसान है


वही उनको बोल रहा था की चाचा अब मोका है पुराने रंग मैं आओ, विवाद भूल के रचनात्म्क पोस्ट करो, जिससे सदस्य जान सके की पहले आप avf के हीरा क्यों थे ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शीना जी आप अभी फोरम पे यही सूत्र देख रही है, आपसे करबद्ध विनती है की आप अपनी रचनात्म्क काबलियत के साथ वापस फोरम मैं लोट आये, आप जेसी अच्छे सदस्या की फोरम को जरूरत है ॥

----------


## Krish13

> वही उनको बोल रहा था की चाचा अब मोका है पुराने रंग मैं आओ, विवाद भूल के रचनात्म्क पोस्ट करो, जिससे सदस्य जान सके की पहले आप avf के हीरा क्यों थे ॥


जी भाई वो आपकी बात जरुर मानेगे और पुराने विवाद को भुला कर फोरम पर नई रोशनी जरुर बिखेरेँगे॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जी भाई वो आपकी बात जरुर मानेगे और पुराने विवाद को भुला कर फोरम पर नई रोशनी जरुर बिखेरेँगे॥


जी भाई , आप शिना जी को भी कहो ना की वो वापस आ जाये, उनका पूरे फोरम पे काफी सार्थक योगदान रहता था ॥

----------


## Krish13

> जी भाई , आप शिना जी को भी कहो ना की वो वापस आ जाये, उनका पूरे फोरम पे काफी सार्थक योगदान रहता था ॥


जी भाई जरुर कहूँगा वो बहुत अच्छी सदस्य है

----------


## Mnu ji

> वही उनको बोल रहा था की चाचा अब मोका है पुराने रंग मैं आओ, विवाद भूल के रचनात्म्क पोस्ट करो, जिससे सदस्य जान सके की पहले आप avf के हीरा क्यों थे ॥


wo accha insan tha kya ?

----------


## Krish13

> wo accha insan tha kya ?


था नही भाई है.............

----------


## pathfinder

*प्रिय मित्रों ,पूर्व नियामकों के विषय में नाम ले कर की जाने वाली अनुचित प्रविष्टियाँ ,सूत्र के बंद होने का कारण बन सकती हैं |*
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Mnu ji

> था नही भाई है.............



aap khte hai to hoga abhi kha hai

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *प्रिय मित्रों ,पूर्व नियामकों के विषय में नाम ले कर की जाने वाली अनुचित प्रविष्टियाँ ,सूत्र के बंद होने का कारण बन सकती हैं |*
> धन्यवाद |


धन्यवाद जी, पर मेरी तरफ से ऐसा कभी नहीं होगा, सभी सदस्यो से भी आपकी बात मानने की मेरी अपील है ॥

----------


## Mnu ji

मंज़िल-ए-इश्क पे तनहा पहुँचे कोई तमन्ना साथ न थी
थक थक कर इस राह में आख़िर इक इक साथी छूट गया।

----------


## Krish13

> धन्यवाद जी, पर मेरी तरफ से ऐसा कभी नहीं होगा, सभी सदस्यो से भी आपकी बात मानने की मेरी अपील है ॥


मै तो हमेशा पाथ जी के हस्ताक्षर की लाइनोँ को ध्यान मे रख कर प्रविष्टी करता हूँ इसलिये मेरी प्रविष्टी पर कभी विवाद नही होता॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मै तो हमेशा पाथ जी के हस्ताक्षर की लाइनोँ को ध्यान मे रख कर प्रविष्टी करता हूँ इसलिये मेरी प्रविष्टी पर कभी विवाद नही होता॥


जी भाई आपकी सज्जनता पे कोई संदेह नहीं है ॥

----------


## Krish13

> aap khte hai to hoga abhi kha hai


आप इस सूत्र के कुछ पन्ने पलट कर देख लो पता चल जायेगा॥

----------


## Krish13

> जी भाई आपकी सज्जनता पे कोई संदेह नहीं है ॥


नो कमेँट्स........... :)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> नो कमेँट्स........... :)


हा हा हा ........

----------


## Devil khan

> *प्रिय मित्रों ,पूर्व नियामकों के विषय में नाम ले कर की जाने वाली अनुचित प्रविष्टियाँ ,सूत्र के बंद होने का कारण बन सकती हैं |*
> धन्यवाद |



हम सब इस बात से सहमत है प्रशासक महोदय ...........धन्यवाद

----------


## Krish13

> हा हा हा ........


भाई आप की अपील मे बहुत ताकत होती है आप मुन्ने राजा जी से वापिस आने की अपील करो
मै उनसे कभी मिला नही हूँ ,उनका बहुत नाम सुना है उनसे मिलने की बड़ी तमन्ना है मेरी॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई आप की अपील मे बहुत ताकत होती है आप मुन्ने राजा जी से वापिस आने की अपील करो
> मै उनसे कभी मिला नही हूँ ,उनका बहुत नाम सुना है उनसे मिलने की बड़ी तमन्ना है मेरी॥


मैंने भी काफी नाम सुना है उनका, सभी सदस्यो की तरफ से मुन्ने राजा जी  से निवेदन है की वो निजी जीवन मैं बचे हूये समय मैं आ के फोरम को सुशोभित करे ॥

----------


## Krish13

> मैंने भी काफी नाम सुना है उनका, सभी सदस्यो की तरफ से मुन्ने राजा जी  से निवेदन है की वो निजी जीवन मैं बचे हूये समय मैं आ के फोरम को सुशोभित करे ॥


मुन्ने राजा जी अगर आप तक हमारी आवाज पहुँच रही हो तो कृप्या वापिस आकर इस फोरम की शोभा बढ़ाईये॥

----------


## Krish13

श्वाती जी का नाम भी बहुत सुना है 
श्वाती जी कृप्या वापिस फोरम पर आ जाईये॥

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

एक और नाम है ठाकुर जी (शाकिर जी) का जिनकी मैं बहुत इज्जत करता हूँ  उन्होंने बहुत तकनीकी जानकारी फोरम को उपलब्ध कराई है उनसे बहुत कुछ सीखा  है मैंने  और एक और नाम  है जिससे फोरम का क ख ग सीखा है वो है हमसफ़र जी  यानी संतोष जी जो बंद बना ही फोरम के लिए है पता नहीं कहाँ हैं ये लोग..

----------


## rahul mama

> aap khte hai to hoga abhi kha hai


नमस्कार में यही हू  १० सालों से २४ घंटे

----------


## sushilnkt

मेरे को गली नहीं देगा .. 
पहले ही बोल देता हु ... 



> मामा तुमसे इन्स्फायर हू और सुना क्या कर रहा है

----------


## Mnu ji

> मेरे को गली नहीं देगा .. 
> पहले ही बोल देता हु ...



तू साइड में रह , तू जान है

----------


## rahul mama

> मामा तुमसे इन्स्फायर हू और सुना क्या कर रहा है


हा हा हा हा लगे रहो भाई

----------


## Mnu ji

> हा हा हा हा लगे रहो भाई


हा हा हा , हाल तो बता यार क्या कर रहा है आजकल कोई धमाल नही किया इन दिनों

----------


## rahul mama

> हा हा हा , हाल तो बता यार क्या कर रहा है आजकल कोई धमाल नही किया इन दिनों


मेरा टारगेट पूरा होगया है अब थोड़ा  इंतजार करो धमाल ३  के लिए

----------


## Mnu ji

> मेरा टारगेट पूरा होगया है अब थोड़ा  इंतजार करो धमाल ३  के लिए


ओके भाई वेट एंड वाच

----------


## rahul-bhai

नियामको  को फोरम से हटाना उचित है या अनुचित ,इस बारे में तो मैं कुछ नहीं कह सकता !
हाँ सिर्फ इतना कह सकता हूँ की कुछ नियामको की हठधर्मिता के कारण स्वाति जी, जय जी,शाम जी,
निशांत जी,अरविन्द जी,गौरव जी,मलेथिया जी,कुराम जी,सुस जी,पूजा जी,विक्रम जी   और अन्य बहुत सारे 
सदस्यों से फोरम को हाथ धोना पड़ा!

----------


## badboy123455

स्वाति जी, जय जी,शाम जी,
निशांत जी,अरविन्द जी,गौरव जी,मलेथिया जी,कुराम जी,सुस जी,पूजा जी,विक्रम जी 

इन सभी का तो फोरम पर बहुत योगदान था 
इनका इंतजार हे

----------


## rahul-bhai

लेकिन शायद ही इनमें से कोई वापिस आये..............

----------


## Ranveer

> नियामको  को फोरम से हटाना उचित है या अनुचित ,इस बारे में तो मैं कुछ नहीं कह सकता !
> हाँ सिर्फ इतना कह सकता हूँ की कुछ नियामको की हठधर्मिता के कारण स्वाति जी, जय जी,शाम जी,
> निशांत जी,अरविन्द जी,गौरव जी,मलेथिया जी,कुराम जी,सुस जी,पूजा जी,विक्रम जी   और अन्य बहुत सारे 
> सदस्यों से फोरम को हाथ धोना पड़ा!


*केवल नियामकों की हठधर्मिता ही एकमात्र  कारण नहीं है , सब लोगों के जाने के अलग अलग वजहें हैं -
१. कुछ अश्लील स्वरूप के कारण अब आना नहीं चाहते |
२. कुछ के इगो को चोट पंहुची है |
३.कुछ लोग नई ID से मौजूद हैं |
४.कुछ लोग अपने निजी या वव्यावसायिक कार्य  में व्यस्त हो गएँ हैं |जिससे वक्त की कमी हो गयी है |
५.कुछ को नई फोरम में असहजता महसूस हुई जिसके कारण नहीं आते |
आदि आदि |

जहां तक नियामकों के हटाने की बात है तो इससे हमें क्या लेना -देना , हमारा उद्देश्य बस मस्ती करना है वही करना ठीक है |
ज्यादा परेशानी होगी तो शिकायत करेंगे , फिर जैसा उचित लगेगा प्रशासक करेंगे |

मेरा सुझाव है की जिस भी नियामक का चयन किया जाए उसे प्रशासक खुद एक नई ID दे , ओर वो नियामक उसी ID से नियमन का कार्य करे , ओर जब उसे मस्ती करना हो तो पुनः अपने पुराने ID में आ जाए |उस नियामक की पहचान छुपाकर राखी जाए ताकि किसी के व्यक्तिगत विवाद में वो न फंस सके | मै देखता हूँ की अधिकतर विवाद नियामकों के चयन या उनके क्रियाकलाप पर प्रश्न खड़े करके किये जातें हैं |तो जब  ये पता ही नहीं रहेगा की कौन नियामक है तो विवाद की संभावना भी कम होगी |अगर वो नियामक अपना कार्य सही से नहीं कर पायेगा तो उसे हटाना भी आसान होगा | यदि उसे हटा भी दिया गया तो उसके अहम को कोई चोट नहीं पंहुचेगी ओर वो वापस उसी तरह फोरम पर योगदान देता रहेगा |

धन्यवाद*

----------


## rahul mama

> *केवल नियामकों की हठधर्मिता ही एकमात्र  कारण नहीं है , सब लोगों के जाने के अलग अलग वजहें हैं -
> १. कुछ अश्लील स्वरूप के कारण अब आना नहीं चाहते |
> २. कुछ के इगो को चोट पंहुची है |
> ३.कुछ लोग नई ID से मौजूद हैं |
> ४.कुछ लोग अपने निजी या वव्यावसायिक कार्य  में व्यस्त हो गएँ हैं |जिससे वक्त की कमी हो गयी है |
> ५.कुछ को नई फोरम में असहजता महसूस हुई जिसके कारण नहीं आते |
> आदि आदि |
> 
> जहां तक नियामकों के हटाने की बात है तो इससे हमें क्या लेना -देना , हमारा उद्देश्य बस मस्ती करना है वही करना ठीक है |
> ...


एक अच्छे आदर्स नियामक को कायर ता पूरबक छुपने की नई ID की जरूरत नहीं है यदि बो गलती  करेगा तो कुछ डर  तो होगा

----------


## Krish13

> *
> 
> 
> मेरा सुझाव है की जिस भी नियामक का चयन किया जाए उसे प्रशासक खुद एक नई ID दे , ओर वो नियामक उसी ID से नियमन का कार्य करे , ओर जब उसे मस्ती करना हो तो पुनः अपने पुराने ID में आ जाए |उस नियामक की पहचान छुपाकर राखी जाए ताकि किसी के व्यक्तिगत विवाद में वो न फंस सके | मै देखता हूँ की अधिकतर विवाद नियामकों के चयन या उनके क्रियाकलाप पर प्रश्न खड़े करके किये जातें हैं |तो जब  ये पता ही नहीं रहेगा की कौन नियामक है तो विवाद की संभावना भी कम होगी |अगर वो नियामक अपना कार्य सही से नहीं कर पायेगा तो उसे हटाना भी आसान होगा | यदि उसे हटा भी दिया गया तो उसके अहम को कोई चोट नहीं पंहुचेगी ओर वो वापस उसी तरह फोरम पर योगदान देता रहेगा |
> 
> धन्यवाद*


 आपका सुझाव अच्छा है ॥

----------


## rahul mama

> आपका सुझाव अच्छा है ॥


हमें भी तो बताओ क्या अच्चा है ?

----------


## NaKShtR

> *केवल नियामकों की हठधर्मिता ही एकमात्र  कारण नहीं है , सब लोगों के जाने के अलग अलग वजहें हैं -
> १. कुछ अश्लील स्वरूप के कारण अब आना नहीं चाहते |
> २. कुछ के इगो को चोट पंहुची है |
> ३.कुछ लोग नई ID से मौजूद हैं |
> ४.कुछ लोग अपने निजी या वव्यावसायिक कार्य  में व्यस्त हो गएँ हैं |जिससे वक्त की कमी हो गयी है |
> ५.कुछ को नई फोरम में असहजता महसूस हुई जिसके कारण नहीं आते |
> आदि आदि |
> 
> जहां तक नियामकों के हटाने की बात है तो इससे हमें क्या लेना -देना , हमारा उद्देश्य बस मस्ती करना है वही करना ठीक है |
> ...


अच्छा सुझाव है कृष् भाई जी

----------


## Krish13

> हमें भी तो बताओ क्या अच्चा है ?


अब शर्मा जी आप इतने भी भोले मत बनो..... :)

----------


## Krish13

> अच्छा सुझाव है कृष् भाई जी


सर ये सुझाव रनवीर जी का है और मै इस सुझाव से सहमत हूँ

----------


## NaKShtR

> सर ये सुझाव रनवीर जी का है और मै इस सुझाव से सहमत हूँ


सहमती के लिए शुक्रिया कृष् जी

----------


## Krish13

सभी सम्मानीय सदस्योँ से निवेदन है पूर्व नियामको के बारे मे अनुचित टिपण्णी ना करैँ
जो हो गया सो हो गया, अब बीती बातोँ को याद करके क्या फायदा, अब हम सब को एक जुट होकर फोरम की उन्नती की तरफ ध्यान देना चाहिये॥
धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *केवल नियामकों की हठधर्मिता ही एकमात्र  कारण नहीं है , सब लोगों के जाने के अलग अलग वजहें हैं -
> १. कुछ अश्लील स्वरूप के कारण अब आना नहीं चाहते |
> २. कुछ के इगो को चोट पंहुची है |
> ३.कुछ लोग नई ID से मौजूद हैं |
> ४.कुछ लोग अपने निजी या वव्यावसायिक कार्य  में व्यस्त हो गएँ हैं |जिससे वक्त की कमी हो गयी है |
> ५.कुछ को नई फोरम में असहजता महसूस हुई जिसके कारण नहीं आते |
> आदि आदि |
> 
> जहां तक नियामकों के हटाने की बात है तो इससे हमें क्या लेना -देना , हमारा उद्देश्य बस मस्ती करना है वही करना ठीक है |
> ...


आपका सुझाव विचारणीय योग्य है जी ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो से निवेदन है की वो नियामको के बारे मैं कुछ ना लिखे, ये नियम विरुद्ध है ,किसी को किसी से परेशानी है तो उस पोस्ट की शिकायत करे , धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मामा जी जो पद मुक्त हो गये है उनके बारे मैं क्या बात, आगे की सोचो , नियम को देखे, कोई गलती करता  है तो आप भी गल्ती करे, ये शोभा नहीं देता, धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी सदस्यो से अपील है की ये सूत्र जो फोरम त्याग के गये है उनसे वापसी की अपील के लिये है, वे इस तरह की गाली ग्लोज की अपील देखेंगे तो हमारे बारे मैं क्या सोचेगे कृपया सभी सदस्य नियमानुसार ही पोस्ट करे, फालतू विवाद ना करे , धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भाई ये जो कर रहे है वो आप ना करे, फिर इनमे ओर आपमे क्या अंतर रह जाएगा, मुझे आप दिल के साफ ओर समझदार लगते है, इन्हे स्वस्थ तरीके से जवाब दे मित्र......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भाई बात समझो अभी पाथ जी अकेले ही सारा काम देख रहे है, उन्हे भी काफी बुरा लगेगा .....काफी मेहनत होगी उनको ...मान जाओ भाई ....कोई फायदा नहीं होगा ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> पूर्व नियामक jaileo जी तक यदि मेरी बात किसी भी माध्यम से पहुँच रही हो तो कृपया फोरम पर वापिस आ जाएँ ,फोरम को उनकी एवं उनके लेखन की बहुत आवश्यकता है |


जी काफी उत्कृस्ट लेखन शेली है, उनकी वे दिख ही नहीं रहे है ,कृपया वापस आये  ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सूत्र को वापस खोलने के लिये पाथ साहब का धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

फोरम को सुचारू रूप से चलाए रखे मित्रों ........ये अपना फर्ज है.............

----------


## Devil khan

फोरम के सभी सदस्यों का ........सहयोग और प्रेम से रहने के लिए सभी फोराम्वासियो का सुक्रिया

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> फोरम को सुचारू रूप से चलाए रखे मित्रों ........ये अपना फर्ज है.............





> फोरम के सभी सदस्यों का ........सहयोग और प्रेम से रहने के लिए सभी फोराम्वासियो का सुक्रिया


मेरा भी सभी सदस्यो को शुक्रिया ॥

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

हमसफ़र की बापसी पर किसी को ऐतराज़ तो नहीं है !

----------


## mantu007

> हमसफ़र की बापसी पर किसी को ऐतराज़ तो नहीं है !


*आपका सदा ही स्वागत है हमसफ़र जी ........इस फोरम में आपके योगदान को कभी भुलाया नहीं जा सकता .........आपकी स्पीड पोस्टिंग को आज तक किसी ने मात नहीं दी ...अगर आप उस समय से फोरम पर जुड़े होते तो शायद आज आप " फोरम प्राईड" हो गए होते .  ..... आप इस फोरम पर आज भी टॉप रेपोधारक हो .........आपका पुनः हार्दिक स्वागत है .*

----------


## Devil khan

> हमसफ़र की बापसी पर किसी को ऐतराज़ तो नहीं है !




कैसी बात करते है भाई ..........उनका तो हम तहे दिल से स्वागत करना चाहेंगे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हमसफ़र की बापसी पर किसी को ऐतराज़ तो नहीं है !


स्वागत है उनका ......जी ........सभी का ....

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *आपका सदा ही स्वागत है हमसफ़र जी ........इस फोरम में आपके योगदान को कभी भुलाया नहीं जा सकता .........आपकी स्पीड पोस्टिंग को आज तक किसी ने मात नहीं दी ...अगर आप उस समय से फोरम पर जुड़े होते तो शायद आज आप " फोरम प्राईड" हो गए होते .  ..... आप इस फोरम पर आज भी टॉप रेपोधारक हो .........आपका पुनः हार्दिक स्वागत है .*





> कैसी बात करते है भाई ..........उनका तो हम तहे दिल से स्वागत करना चाहेंगे





> स्वागत है उनका ......जी ........सभी का ....


दोस्तों फिर से  हाज़िर  हु ... जय  राम  जी की !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

बस इस बात का खेद है की अपने पूर्व नाम से फोरम पे नहीं हूँ...
कोशिस कर रहा हूँ की मेरा नाम मुझे बापस मिल जाये... आगे प्रबंधन का जो भी फैसला हो...

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> हमसफ़र की बापसी पर किसी को ऐतराज़ तो नहीं है !


मुझे ऐतराज है. 
बताकर आना चाहिए था

----------


## Rajeev

> बस इस बात का खेद है की अपने पूर्व नाम से फोरम पे नहीं हूँ...
> कोशिस कर रहा हूँ की मेरा नाम मुझे बापस मिल जाये... आगे प्रबंधन का जो भी फैसला हो...


हमसफ़र जी आपको पुनः फोरम पर वापस देखकर बहुत प्रसन्नता हो रही है,
मुझे पूर्ण आशा थी की आप आओगे,
आप हमें छोड़कर कहा चले गए थे इतने दिनों तक

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मुझे ऐतराज है. 
> बताकर आना चाहिए था


हां भाई ये बात तो सही कही आपने ... गलती  हो गयी...
और सुनाये कैसे हैं...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हमसफ़र जी आपको पुनः फोरम पर वापस देखकर बहुत प्रसन्नता हो रही है,
> मुझे पूर्ण आशा थी की आप आओगे,
> आप हमें छोड़कर कहा चले गए थे इतने दिनों तक


मित्र सबसे पहले तो ये कहूँगा की फोरम क्रेश hone ke baad ये kab suru हुआ मुझे पता नहीं चला. ek दिन मुन्ना भैया से बात हुई, तब मैं यहाँ आया.. पर देखा तो सब चेहरे नए थे... पर धीमे धीमे जानकारी हुई... और पुनः उपस्थित हूँ...

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> हां भाई ये बात तो सही कही आपने ... गलती  हो गयी...
> और सुनाये कैसे हैं...


फेसबुक पर भी तो हम दोनों ही आन लाइन हैं बातचीत वहां करना उचित होगा...

----------


## Krish13

> बस इस बात का खेद है की अपने पूर्व नाम से फोरम पे नहीं हूँ...
> कोशिस कर रहा हूँ की मेरा नाम मुझे बापस मिल जाये... आगे प्रबंधन का जो भी फैसला हो...


हमसफर जी आपको यहाँ देख कर बहुत खुशी हुई
आपका स्वागत है॥

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> फेसबुक पर भी तो हम दोनों ही आन लाइन हैं बातचीत वहां करना उचित होगा...


मैं Online हूँ मित्र

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हमसफर जी आपको यहाँ देख कर बहुत खुशी हुई
> आपका स्वागत है॥


धन्यवाद मित्र !......

----------


## badboy123455

*किस नए सदस्य का आगमन हुआ हे .........*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *किस नए सदस्य का आगमन हुआ हे .........*


नया नहीं हूँ मित्र ...

----------


## badboy123455

> नया नहीं हूँ मित्र ...


*वो तो दिख रहा हे 900 प्रविष्टी पर ही फूल रेपो पावर तो किसी पुराने सदस्य कि ही हो सकती हे 
लेकन पुराणी फोरम में तो अलोन जी कोई नही थे एक अकेला जी अवश्य थे*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *वो तो दिख रहा हे 900 प्रविष्टी पर ही फूल रेपो पावर तो किसी पुराने सदस्य कि ही हो सकती हे 
> लेकन पुराणी फोरम में तो अलोन जी कोई नही थे एक अकेला जी अवश्य थे*


अरे भाई हस्ताक्षर पढ़ लो ...........सब सामने है

----------


## badboy123455

> अरे भाई हस्ताक्षर पढ़ लो ...........सब सामने है


*
अच्छा तो हमसफर जी आये हे*
*
पिछले पेज देखे हे अभी*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> दोस्तों फिर से  हाज़िर  हु ... जय  राम  जी की !


आइये भाई जी आपका हार्दिक स्वागत है ........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *वो तो दिख रहा हे 900 प्रविष्टी पर ही फूल रेपो पावर तो किसी पुराने सदस्य कि ही हो सकती हे 
> लेकन पुराणी फोरम में तो अलोन जी कोई नही थे एक अकेला जी अवश्य थे*


भाई फुल पावर नहीं , असीम पावर ये रेपो मैं प्रथम स्थान पे आज तक कायम है ....इनके बाद ही कोई है .....धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajeev

> *दोस्तों,
> 
> अब वक़्त आ गया है,
> 
> इस सूत्र को विराम देने का 
> 
> और फोरम को अलविदा  कहने का....
> 
> फिर कभी जब फोरम पर पहले जैसा सक्रिय होऊंगा,
> ...


प्रिय मित्रों हमारे बेन फिल्मों के देवता, हमारे फोरम के इतिहासकार आज फोरम त्याग कर जा रहे है,
इन्होने अपने बेन फिल्मों के सूत्र में कहा है, नीचे दिए हुए लिंक पर क्लिक करे!
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post660007

कृपया आप सभी मित्रों से अनुरोध है की इन्हें रोकने का प्रयत्न करे, सोचिये अगर ये चले गए तो हमें बेन फिल्मों के बारे में कौन बताएगा,
हमारे फोरम का इतिहास कौन लिखेगा, प्रिय फुलमून जी मैं आप से अनुरोध करता हू की हमें छोड़कर मत जाईये ये फोरम आपके बिना सुना-सुना
सा लगेगा |

----------


## nitin9935

प्रिय राजीव जी 

मून जी हमारे बड़े भाई हैं  और परिवार के सदस्य कभी घर छोड़ कर नहीं जाते 

उनकी कुछ अपनी व्यावसायिक समस्याओं के कारन वो फिलहाल हमारा  साथ नहीं दे पाएंगे 


आशा है कि जल्द ही वो अपने कार्यों से समय निकल कर हमारे साथ होंगे 




> प्रिय मित्रों हमारे बेन फिल्मों के देवता, हमारे फोरम के इतिहासकार आज फोरम त्याग कर जा रहे है,
> इन्होने अपने बेन फिल्मों के सूत्र में कहा है, नीचे दिए हुए लिंक पर क्लिक करे!
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post660007
> 
> कृपया आप सभी मित्रों से अनुरोध है की इन्हें रोकने का प्रयत्न करे, सोचिये अगर ये चले गए तो हमें बेन फिल्मों के बारे में कौन बताएगा,
> हमारे फोरम का इतिहास कौन लिखेगा, प्रिय फुलमून जी मैं आप से अनुरोध करता हू की हमें छोड़कर मत जाईये ये फोरम आपके बिना सुना-सुना
> सा लगेगा |

----------


## Rajeev

> प्रिय राजीव जी 
> 
> मून जी हमारे बड़े भाई हैं  और परिवार के सदस्य कभी घर छोड़ कर नहीं जाते 
> 
> उनकी कुछ अपनी व्यावसायिक समस्याओं के कारन वो फिलहाल हमारा  साथ नहीं दे पाएंगे 
> 
> 
> आशा है कि जल्द ही वो अपने कार्यों से समय निकल कर हमारे साथ होंगे


नितिन जी क्या फुलमून जी इन्टरनेट पर आना भी छोड़ देगे या सिर्फ फोरम ....................

----------


## man-vakil

*फुल-मून मित्र को पुनः आने हेतु आपके मित्र मन वकील का निवेदन :-

अन्तर्वासना की इस बगिया में, नित नए पुष्प खिलाये तुम,
रस भर भर सींचे नए सूत्र, सबहु एहो इतिहास बतलाये तुम,
कछु कहना था तो खुल के कहते, अब काहे रूठो तुम मौरे मीत,
जब चले जाओगे हमें छोड़ तुम फुल-मून, कैसे भाये हमें गीत,
इतिहास यही पड़ो रह जाएगो, सूना होगा बैनफैन एक्साम सब,
कैसे देखेंगे बैन सिनेमा को, कौन रचेगा ऐसे सूत्र फोरम में तब ....

*

----------


## nitin9935

> नितिन जी क्या फुलमून जी इन्टरनेट पर आना भी छोड़ देगे या सिर्फ फोरम ....................


जी वो जहाँ है वाहन इन्टरनेट उपलब्ध नहीं है इसीलिए

----------


## nitin9935

> *फुल-मून मित्र को पुनः आने हेतु आपके मित्र मन वकील का निवेदन :-
> 
> अन्तर्वासना की इस बगिया में, नित नए पुष्प खिलाये तुम,
> रस भर भर सींचे नए सूत्र, सबहु एहो इतिहास बतलाये तुम,
> कछु कहना था तो खुल के कहते, अब काहे रूठो तुम मौरे मीत,
> जब चले जाओगे हमें छोड़ तुम फुल-मून, कैसे भाये हमें गीत,
> इतिहास यही पड़ो रह जाएगो, सूना होगा बैनफैन एक्साम सब,
> कैसे देखेंगे बैन सिनेमा को, कौन रचेगा ऐसे सूत्र फोरम में तब ....
> 
> *


वकील जी मून जी रूठे नहीं हैं बस कुछ दिनों (२-३ महीने ) तक वो नहीं आ पाएंगे

----------


## Rajeev

> वकील जी मून जी रूठे नहीं हैं बस कुछ दिनों (२-३ महीने ) तक वो नहीं आ पाएंगे





> जी वो जहाँ है वाहन इन्टरनेट उपलब्ध नहीं है इसीलिए


ओह्ह ... मून जी फोरम त्याग नहीं रहे है, वो सिर्फ २-३ महीने के लिए नहीं आयेगे,
तब तो कोई बात नहीं है नितिन जी कष्ट देने के लिए क्षमाप्रार्थी हू,

धन्यवाद |

----------


## swami ji

*फुल मून जी को वापिस लावो .......*

----------


## love birds

> *फुल मून जी को वापिस लावो .......*


भाई ये उनकी मर्जी है जब चाहे तब ए कोई जबरदस्ती  नहीं है

----------


## nitin9935

> ओह्ह ... मून जी फोरम त्याग नहीं रहे है, वो सिर्फ २-३ महीने के लिए नहीं आयेगे,
> तब तो कोई बात नहीं है नितिन जी कष्ट देने के लिए क्षमाप्रार्थी हू,
> 
> धन्यवाद |


अरे मित्र इसमें कष्ट कि कोई बात नहीं है 

आपका सदैव स्वागत है

----------


## nitin9935

> *फुल मून जी को वापिस लावो .......*


मित्र आपके सवाल का जवाब मैंने पहले कि प्रविष्टि में दे दिया है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फुल्लमून सर जी आपसे गुजारिश है की आप निजी जीवन से कुछ वक़्त निकालके फोरम को दे ...आपका फेन

----------


## nitin9935

> फुल्लमून सर जी आपसे गुजारिश है की आप निजी जीवन से कुछ वक़्त निकालके फोरम को दे ...आपका फेन


मित्र वो इस समय जहाँ पर हैं वहाँ नेट उपलब्ध नहीं है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र वो इस समय जहाँ पर हैं वहाँ नेट उपलब्ध नहीं है


ओह हो , फिर भी मोका मिले तो फोरम पे जरूर आये , उनके दुवारा फिल्मों की काफी जानकारी मिली है मुझ जेसे सदस्यो को जिनहे फिल्मे देखने का इन्टरेस्ट ही नहीं है ॥

----------


## nitin9935

> ओह हो , फिर भी मोका मिले तो फोरम पे जरूर आये , उनके दुवारा फिल्मों की काफी जानकारी मिली है मुझ जेसे सदस्यो को जिनहे फिल्मे देखने का इन्टरेस्ट ही नहीं है ॥


जी बिलकुल आते रहेंगे अगर नेट कि सुवुधा मिली तो

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> जी बिलकुल आते रहेंगे अगर नेट कि सुवुधा मिली तो



भाई वो जहा गए हैं वहां नेट नहीं हे क्या ????

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जी बिलकुल आते रहेंगे अगर नेट कि सुवुधा मिली तो


जी भाई , ..........अच्छा है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> प्रिय मित्रों अब मेरा भी जाने का समय आ गया है, अब मैं इस फोरम को त्याग कर जा रहा हू (शायद पूरी इन्टरनेट की दुनिया का त्याग करना पड़े),
> किस्मत में लिखा होगा तो आप जैसे अच्छे मित्रों से पुनः मुलाकात होगी,
> धन्यवाद |


क्यों भाई क्या हुवा क्या हम मित्रगन कारण जान सकते है क्या ॥

----------


## nitin9935

> प्रिय मित्रों अब मेरा भी जाने का समय आ गया है, अब मैं इस फोरम को त्याग कर जा रहा हू (शायद पूरी इन्टरनेट की दुनिया का त्याग करना पड़े),
> किस्मत में लिखा होगा तो आप जैसे अच्छे मित्रों से पुनः मुलाकात होगी,
> धन्यवाद |


ऐसा क्या हो गया राजीव भाई जो आप इन्टरनेट ही त्याग रहे हैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

टिप्पणी के लिये सभी मित्रो का शुक्रिया

----------


## Rated R

ठीक ही किया गया पिछली कुछ प्रविष्टियों को मिटाकर .. !!

----------


## badboy123455

अच्छा सूत्र हे................

----------


## sunoanuj

Mitro ab hamara samay bhi aa gaya hai ! Is forum ko tyag kar jane ka ! SABSE AB VIDA KABHI KISI KO KUCH BURA  LAGA HO TOH USKE LIYA CHHAMA ! Namaskar

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Mitro ab hamara samay bhi aa gaya hai ! Is forum ko tyag kar jane ka ! SABSE AB VIDA KABHI KISI KO KUCH BURA  LAGA HO TOH USKE LIYA CHHAMA ! Namaskar


क्यों जी क्या हो गया मित्र ?

----------


## badboy123455

*यार में तो गया भी और वापस भी आ गया किसी ने अपील ही नही कि*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *यार में तो गया भी और वापस भी आ गया किसी ने अपील ही नही कि*


सरकार आप गए नहीं  थे, आप भेजे गए थे !

----------


## badboy123455

> सरकार आप गए नहीं  थे, आप भेजे गए थे !


अच्छा ये बात थी पर कोई अपील करता तो वापस जरूर आ जाता......

----------


## badboy123455

> क्यों जी क्या हो गया मित्र ?



चाँद भाई अपील तो नही कि अब स्वागत तो कर दो.....central 14

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> अच्छा ये बात थी पर कोई अपील करता तो वापस जरूर आ जाता......



कोशिश तो की थी, पर  सब  दरवाजे   बंद थे, खैर छोडिये... आपका स्वागत है !

----------


## badboy123455

> कोशिश तो की थी, पर  सब  दरवाजे   बंद थे, खैर छोडिये... आपका स्वागत है !


*ही ही 
धन्यवाद जी..........*

----------


## badboy123455

> कोशिश तो की थी, पर  सब  दरवाजे   बंद थे, खैर छोडिये... आपका स्वागत है !



*दरवाजे मतलब..........चलिए छोडीये..*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *दरवाजे मतलब..........चलिए छोडीये..*


ही ही ही .... रेपो स्वीकार करिए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद भाई अपील तो नही कि अब स्वागत तो कर दो.....central 14


हार्दिक स्वागत है भाई, आपका स्वागत तो चोपाल पे 12 बजते ही किया था, ......

----------


## badboy123455

> ही ही ही .... रेपो स्वीकार करिए





> हार्दिक स्वागत है भाई, आपका स्वागत तो चोपाल पे 12 बजते ही किया था, ......


* चाँद भाई जी और अलोंन जी  आप दोनों का धन्यवाद*

----------


## badboy123455

> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है ..........लगे रहो



*हा हा हा अजी मित्र किसी से अपील तो कर जाओ आप भी...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरा हार्दिक स्वागत है


जी भाई आपका स्वागत है, बोले कुछ आप भी

----------


## Teach Guru

सभी भाई वापस आ जाये मेरी यही विनती है......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सभी भाई वापस आ जाये मेरी यही विनती है......


जी मित्र मैं भी यही चाहता हूँ, सभी का हार्दिक स्वागत है .....

----------


## badboy123455

*आया क्या कोई ............
स्वागत कर दू उसका*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *आया क्या कोई ............
> स्वागत कर दू उसका*


सरकार  जरा  सूत्र का नाम ध्यान  से  पढो  पहले , यहाँ  पर  हमलोगों   के  लिए    कोई  अपील   नहीं  होती  है , ha ha ha...

----------


## badboy123455

> सरकार  जरा  सूत्र का नाम ध्यान  से  पढो  पहले , यहाँ  पर  हमलोगों   के  लिए    कोई  अपील   नहीं  होती  है , ha ha ha...


*हा हा हा 
अपील नही होती तो क्या हुआ अपना काम तो स्वागत करना हे*

----------


## badboy123455

*ये कोई आ क्यों नही रहा...........*

----------


## badboy123455

*चलो एक अपील मेरी तरफ से प्रिय ठाकुर जी आ जाइये..........
और हमारा मार्गदर्शन करिये* 

*
[सबके लिए अलग अलग अपील करूँगा]*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *ये कोई आ क्यों नही रहा...........*


ठंड बहुत है , ..........

----------


## badboy123455

> ठंड बहुत है , ..........


*
हा हा हा चाँद भाई में उनको नही बुला रहा जिन्हें प्रबंधन ने तपस्या करने हिमालय भेजा हे जो अपनी मर्जी से नही आ रहे उनको बुला रहा हू*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *
> हा हा हा चाँद भाई में उनको नही बुला रहा जिन्हें प्रबंधन ने तपस्या करने हिमालय भेजा हे जो अपनी मर्जी से नही आ रहे उनको बुला रहा हू*


चलिये अच्छी बात है भाई

----------


## aman009

चाँद जी आपने जिस मकसद से सूत्र बनाया है वो तो सही है पर आप कुछ खास मुद्दों पर धयान नही दे पा रहे है अतएव ये सूत्र जितना कामयाबी हासिल कर सकता था पिछड़ गया / आशा करूँगा आपनी कुछ गलतियों में सुधार कर लेंगे / यार आप ये क्यों भूल रहें हैं इसमें प्रवंधन का भी अहम् रोल है / मुझे ही देख लें ? कई महीने लग गये / छोडो इन बातों को / अगर आप जानना चाहें तो आप का स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद जी आपने जिस मकसद से सूत्र बनाया है वो तो सही है पर आप कुछ खास मुद्दों पर धयान नही दे पा रहे है अतएव ये सूत्र जितना कामयाबी हासिल कर सकता था पिछड़ गया / आशा करूँगा आपनी कुछ गलतियों में सुधार कर लेंगे / यार आप ये क्यों भूल रहें हैं इसमें प्रवंधन का भी अहम् रोल है / मुझे ही देख लें ? कई महीने लग गये / छोडो इन बातों को / अगर आप जानना चाहें तो आप का स्वागत है मित्र


जी मित्र आपसे जरूर सार्थक सहयोग चाहूँगा, अपनी राय बताने के लिये धन्यवाद

----------


## Dark Rider

चलो यारो अपना भी अलविदा |

----------


## aman009

> चलो यारो अपना भी अलविदा |


श्री मान आप तो कहीं  वही मतं जी पूर्व नियामक तो नही ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चलो यारो अपना भी अलविदा |


भाई ऐसा क्यों बोल रहे हो आप तो फोरम की शान हो

----------


## nagrik

अरे यार तुम तो एक तरह अपने सूत्र में चले गए सदस्यों से वापस आने की गुहार लगाते और जब कोई सदस्य अपनी उपलब्धियों को बताता है तो सदस्यों की बेईजत्ति भी करते तो अच्छा है.
क्या दूसरे सदस्यों को उनकी इज्जत निकालने के लिए बुला रहे हो?

----------


## nagrik

अरे यार तुम तो एक तरह अपने सूत्र में चले गए सदस्यों से वापस आने की गुहार लगाते और जब कोई सदस्य वापस आकार अपनी उपलब्धियों को बताता है तो सदस्यों की बेईजत्ति भी करते.
क्या दूसरे सदस्यों को उनकी इज्जत निकालने के लिए बुला रहे हो? 

मेरे पास पोस्ट सम्पादित करने का अधिकार नहीं है,इसीलिए मैं अपनी पोस्ट की त्रुटियाँ सुधार कर फिर से पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ.

----------


## badboy123455

*हा हा हा अच्छा हे जी.............*

----------


## Rated R

> अरे यार तुम तो एक तरह अपने सूत्र में चले गए सदस्यों से वापस आने की गुहार लगाते और जब कोई सदस्य वापस आकार अपनी उपलब्धियों को बताता है तो सदस्यों की बेईजत्ति भी करते.
> क्या दूसरे सदस्यों को उनकी इज्जत निकालने के लिए बुला रहे हो? 
> 
> मेरे पास पोस्ट सम्पादित करने का अधिकार नहीं है,इसीलिए मैं अपनी पोस्ट की त्रुटियाँ सुधार कर फिर से पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ.


I Agree...
मैं सहमत हूँ.और अगर कुछ दिनों में मैं भी चला गया तो कोई हैरानी वाली बात नहीं होगी.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र फ्री फोरम पे फोरम के प्रति कार्य ही आपकी पहचान है, या फिर मनोरन्जन करे मस्त रहे , किसी भी सदस्य से फोरम ने कोई चार्ज नहीं लिया है, रेंकिंग देखने के बाद साफ जाहीर है की ये दुनिया का नंबर 1 हिन्दी वयस्क फोरम है, अत: विशेष पहचान के लिए आपको फोरम पे सार्थक योगदान वो भी लगातार देना ही होगा, जो अपनी विशेष पहचान बनाना चाहते है वे मोलिक पोस्ट करे तभी आपकी पहचान बनेगी ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फोरम ना तो किसी सदस्य को जाने को कह रहा है ना आने को हर आने वाले का ये फोरम स्वागत करता है, पर ये ध्यान रखे की पोस्ट ही आपकी विशेष पहचान है, फ्री मनोरंजन के लिए सभी का स्वागत है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ये भी ध्यान रखे की ये सूत्र फोरम पे वापसी के लिये केवल केवल ओर केवल है ,आने वालो का हार्दिक स्वागत है  जो जाना चाहते है जाये,  यहाँ ना लिखे, जाते जाते भी सूत्र से बाहर की टिप्पणी कर हास्य का पात्र  ना बने  , धन्यवाद ,
दुनिया के नंबर 1 फ्री हिन्दी वयस्क फोरम पे आपकी वापसी या सदस्यता का हार्दिक स्वागत है ॥

----------


## badboy123455

> I Agree...
> मैं सहमत हूँ.और अगर कुछ दिनों में मैं भी चला गया तो कोई हैरानी वाली बात नहीं होगी.....


*अजी ऐसे केसे मित्र आपका बेडू आपको बुला लेगा वापस अब चाहे कोई कहता रहे* 




> क्या दूसरे सदस्यों को उनकी इज्जत निकालने के लिए बुला रहे हो?

----------


## Rated R

> ये भी ध्यान रखे की ये सूत्र फोरम पे वापसी के लिये केवल केवल ओर केवल है ,आने वालो का हार्दिक स्वागत है  जो जाना चाहते है जाये,  यहाँ ना लिखे, जाते जाते भी सूत्र से बाहर की टिप्पणी कर हास्य का पात्र  ना बने  , धन्यवाद ,
> दुनिया के नंबर 1 फ्री हिन्दी वयस्क फोरम पे आपकी वापसी या सदस्यता का हार्दिक स्वागत है ॥


लेकी इसमें तो  आप अपील करने वाले थे ना? अच्छे सदस्यों से वापस आने का?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र आपने जो मेरी पोस्ट कोट की है उसकी अंतिम पंक्ति शायद नहीं देखि , वापसी का स्वागत किया है , धन्यवाद

----------


## Rated R

तो जब पूजा यादव , प्रेतात्मा और जीत६१६२ जैसे सदस्य फोरम पर वापस आये तो आपने उनका स्वागत करने का बजाय उनका तिरस्कार क्यूँ किया?
आपका यह दोहरा रवैया किस किस्म की सज्जनता का परिचय देता है?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> तो जब पूजा यादव , प्रेतात्मा और जीत६१६२ जैसे सदस्य फोरम पर वापस आये तो आपने उनका स्वागत करने का बजाय उनका तिरस्कार क्यूँ किया?
> आपका यह दोहरा रवैया किस किस्म की सज्जनता का परिचय देता है?


मित्र उसका जवाब वहीं था जा के देख ले नहीं है तो नियामको ने पोस्ट हटा दी होगी, अब वो पोस्ट आपको पाथ जी ही दे सकते है, आप फोरम पे योगदान दे रहे है , वापस नहीं जा रहे, इसके लिये आभार आपका 

सभी अच्छे सदस्यो की फोरम पे सार्थक योगदान हेतु वापसी का हार्दिक स्वागत है, अभिनंदन है, विवाद ना करे अधिक विवाद करना है तो पाथ साहब से पियम कर अपने सवाल पूछे, बेकार मैं टेम खराब ना करे मेरा , धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Rated R

मेरे सवाल का जवाब ये नहीं है....मेरे द्वारा पूछे गए प्रश्न को ठीक से पढ़े.......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सूत्र के विषय पे ही जवाब दे सकता हूँ , इस सूत्र मैं मेरी जो पोस्ट है उसी पे सवाल करे, आपके सवाल का जवाब मिल जाएगा , कृपया सूत्र के बाहर की पोस्ट, या दूसरे सूत्रो की पोस्टो की चर्चा यहा ना करे,उसका जवाब मैं नहीं दूंगा , स्पेम पोस्ट मैं नहीं करता हूँ ,  आप अधिक जानकारी हेतु किसी नियामक या फिर सीधे पाथ साहब से संपर्क करे ........

----------


## Rated R

तो कहा जवाब मिलेगा  आपसे?
ये स्पाम नहीं है,आपने सूत्र शुरू किया तो आपका कर्तव्य है की आप मेरी जिज्ञासा शांत करे...या तो पी.एम के जरिये या फिर सूत्र  पर लिखकर.......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> तो कहा जवाब मिलेगा  आपसे?
> ये स्पाम नहीं है,आपने सूत्र शुरू किया तो आपका कर्तव्य है की आप मेरी जिज्ञासा शांत करे...या तो पी.एम के जरिये या फिर सूत्र  पर लिखकर.......


मित्र इस सूत्र मैं जो भी मेरी पोस्ट है उसे कोट कर सवाल पूछे , जवाब देने की पूरी कोशिश करूंगा ......धन्यवाद

----------


## badboy123455

*कुछेक तो तशरीफ ले आए ,अब कोण कोण बाकी रहा*

----------


## Aljheta

> *कुछेक तो तशरीफ ले आए ,अब कोण कोण बाकी रहा*


कौन कौन आ गया है /कुछ तो बताओ दोस्त ?

----------


## alymax

इसी का है इन्तजार ..............

----------


## mravay

कितने आये ओर कितने गए

----------


## badboy123455

*सूत्रधार चंद्रशेखर जी भी कही गए हुए हे क्या* ??????????

----------


## abhi.dude

बिलकुल सही बोला आपने मित्र, मन बिलकुल नहीं लग रहा ॥

----------


## Raman46

> *सूत्रधार चंद्रशेखर जी भी कही गए हुए हे क्या* ??????????


*प्रिये मित्र राकेश जी 
वन्देमातरम 

मित्र आप अपने हस्ताक्षर में बैन शब्द क्यों जोड़ रखें है ? क्या कहना चाहते है इसके माध्यम से / चाँद जी जल्द ही आप सब के सामने होंगे / मानसरोवर की यात्रा पर गये थे / सकुशल लौट चुके है / जल्द ही आप के समक्ष होंगे /*

----------


## badboy123455

> *प्रिये मित्र राकेश जी 
> वन्देमातरम 
> 
> मित्र आप अपने हस्ताक्षर में बैन शब्द क्यों जोड़ रखें है ? क्या कहना चाहते है इसके माध्यम से / चाँद जी जल्द ही आप सब के सामने होंगे / मानसरोवर की यात्रा पर गये थे / सकुशल लौट चुके है / जल्द ही आप के समक्ष होंगे /*


*
नमस्कार रमण भाई ,काफी दिनों बाद दिखे ,
उतर देने हेतु शुक्रिया मित्र ,काफी दिनों से चाँद जी नही दिखे ना ही सूत्र अपडेट किये तो पूछा था ,आशा हे जल्द ही आएंगे ,
*

----------


## ramsingh111

में पुराने सदस्यों से अनुरोध करता हु की वे सब फोरम पर आ कर हमारा मार्गदरसन करे 
धनयावेद

----------


## badboy123455

> में पुराने सदस्यों से अनुरोध करता हु की वे सब फोरम पर आ कर हमारा मार्गदरसन करे 
> धनयावेद


*पुराने क्या नए सदस्य ही भाग गए ,कारण भी बता गए हे ,पर सार्वजनिक रूप से हम लिख नही सकते*

----------


## Jayeshh

> में पुराने सदस्यों से अनुरोध करता हु की वे सब फोरम पर आ कर हमारा मार्गदरसन करे 
> धनयावेद


कुछ अछ्छी बात लिको तो विवाद करने चले आते है ऐसा सभी की सोच है और जो गाली देकर पोस्ट करता है उनको सलाम ठोकते है..........

----------


## Sameerchand

> कुछ अछ्छी बात लिको तो विवाद करने चले आते है ऐसा सभी की सोच है और जो गाली देकर पोस्ट करता है उनको सलाम ठोकते है..........


*आपका कहना बिलकुल सही हैं जयेश भाई.....इस फोरम पर आजकल ऐसे ही लोगो की मनमानी चलने लगी हैं..अब आप हम कर क्या सकते हैं..*

----------


## Mastanaa

कुछ मनचले लोग है जो फोरम को वाधित करने का प्रयाश कर रहे है / यैसे लोगों से श्ख्ती से निपटने की जरुरत है /

----------


## badboy123455

*चाँद जी तो अब तक नही आये*

----------


## ravi chacha

> कुछ मनचले लोग है जो फोरम को वाधित करने का प्रयाश कर रहे है / यैसे लोगों से श्ख्ती से निपटने की जरुरत है /


जो लोग फोरम को वाधित करने का प्रयाश कर रहे है उनकी हम पुलिस  में सिकायत भी कर सकते है भाई जाओ और एक fir कर दो

----------


## puzcraker

*पता नहीं मेरे कथन से कितनी सहमती है लेकिन मेरा मानना  है की इस फोरम को कोई छोड़ के नहीं जा सकता क्योंकि ये एक लत है लेकिन वो  अच्छी लत है या बुरी वो आपका अपना नजरिया है बस लोग आपने नामों को बदल कर आ  रहे है लेकिन है सब यही ! मेरी तो सबसे एक गुजारिश है की अगर कोई अपना नाम  न बदले तो अच्छा है इस से हमें ये तो अहसास रहता है की जो कुछ अच्छे मित्र  हमने यहाँ बनाये थे वो आज भी हमारे साथ खड़े है !
फिर भी अगर वाकई में कोई छोड़ कर चला गया है तो लौट आओ मित्र ...आपके  स्वागत में कुछ दोस्त तो एक से दो और दो से तीन और तीन से चार भी हो गए है !*
मेरे बड़े भाई मुन्ने राजा आप का सानिध्य मिले बहुत दिन हो गए है ...

----------


## Madan39

आप  की  बातें तर्क संगत लगती है

----------


## umabua

> *पता नहीं मेरे कथन से कितनी सहमती है लेकिन मेरा मानना  है की इस फोरम को कोई छोड़ के नहीं जा सकता क्योंकि ये एक लत है लेकिन वो  अच्छी लत है या बुरी वो आपका अपना नजरिया है बस लोग आपने नामों को बदल कर आ  रहे है लेकिन है सब यही ! मेरी तो सबसे एक गुजारिश है की अगर कोई अपना नाम  न बदले तो अच्छा है इस से हमें ये तो अहसास रहता है की जो कुछ अच्छे मित्र  हमने यहाँ बनाये थे वो आज भी हमारे साथ खड़े है !
> फिर भी अगर वाकई में कोई छोड़ कर चला गया है तो लौट आओ मित्र ...आपके  स्वागत में कुछ दोस्त तो एक से दो और दो से तीन और तीन से चार भी हो गए है !*
> मेरे बड़े भाई मुन्ने राजा आप का सानिध्य मिले बहुत दिन हो गए है ...


उत्तम एवं सार्थक कथ्य... धन्यवाद.

----------


## Ranveer

> पता नहीं मेरे कथन से कितनी सहमती है लेकिन मेरा मानना  है की इस फोरम को कोई छोड़ के नहीं जा सकता क्योंकि ये एक लत है लेकिन वो  अच्छी लत है या बुरी वो आपका अपना नजरिया है बस लोग आपने नामों को बदल कर आ  रहे है लेकिन है सब यही ! मेरी तो सबसे एक गुजारिश है की अगर कोई अपना नाम  न बदले तो अच्छा है इस से हमें ये तो अहसास रहता है की जो कुछ अच्छे मित्र  हमने यहाँ बनाये थे वो आज भी हमारे साथ खड़े है !
> फिर भी अगर वाकई में कोई छोड़ कर चला गया है तो लौट आओ मित्र ...आपके  स्वागत में कुछ दोस्त तो एक से दो और दो से तीन और तीन से चार भी हो गए है !
> मेरे बड़े भाई मुन्ने राजा आप का सानिध्य मिले बहुत दिन हो गए है ...


मित्र पुज़क्रेकर जी , 
काफी दिनों बाद दिखे और काफी सटीक विश्लेषण किया आपने !++
मैंने भी इस विषय पर चिंतन किया तो पाया की सदस्य दो परिस्थितियों मे ही फोरम छोड़ सकते हैं -
1 - या तो उनकी रुचि बदल गई हो । 
2 - या फिर उनके पास समय का अभाव हो गया हो । 
इनके अतिरिक्त और कोई भी कारण मुझे कभी नहीं लगा । न जाने कितने सदस्य कितनी बार फोरम से रूठकर या किसी बात को लेकर जाने की बात कहते रहें हैं पर वास्तविकता ये है की वे कभी जा ही नहीं सके हैं । कारण बस एक जुड़ाव का होना है । गाहे -बगाहे वे या तो कम सक्रिय हो जाते हैं  या फिर दूसरी आई डी से आना शुरू कर देते हैं । ये निश्चित ही लत या आदत कही जा सकती है । कई पुराने सदस्य अभी भी फोरम पर दूसरी आई डी से मौजूद हैं । परंतु हाँ , कुछ सदस्य सचमुच ही दूर चले गए हैं जिसका कारण शायद व्यस्तता ही है । ये भी निश्चित है की समय मिलने पर वे यहाँ अपनी उपस्थिती दर्ज़ कर ही देते हैं । नाराज़ होकर जाने वाला एक भी सदस्य मुझे नहीं मिला । लेकिन संभव हो की एक दो सदस्य सचमुच नाराज़ होकर चले गए हों पर हम उम्मीद करते हैं की वे जल्द ही वापस आ जाएँगे ।

----------


## dkj

> मित्र पुज़क्रेकर जी , 
> काफी दिनों बाद दिखे और काफी सटीक विश्लेषण किया आपने !++
> मैंने भी इस विषय पर चिंतन किया तो पाया की सदस्य दो परिस्थितियों मे ही फोरम छोड़ सकते हैं -
> 1 - या तो उनकी रुचि बदल गई हो । 
> 2 - या फिर उनके पास समय का अभाव हो गया हो । 
> इनके अतिरिक्त और कोई भी कारण मुझे कभी नहीं लगा । न जाने कितने सदस्य कितनी बार फोरम से रूठकर या किसी बात को लेकर जाने की बात कहते रहें हैं पर वास्तविकता ये है की वे कभी जा ही नहीं सके हैं । कारण बस एक जुड़ाव का होना है । गाहे -बगाहे वे या तो कम सक्रिय हो जाते हैं  या फिर दूसरी आई डी से आना शुरू कर देते हैं । ये निश्चित ही लत या आदत कही जा सकती है । कई पुराने सदस्य अभी भी फोरम पर दूसरी आई डी से मौजूद हैं । परंतु हाँ , कुछ सदस्य सचमुच ही दूर चले गए हैं जिसका कारण शायद व्यस्तता ही है । ये भी निश्चित है की समय मिलने पर वे यहाँ अपनी उपस्थिती दर्ज़ कर ही देते हैं । नाराज़ होकर जाने वाला एक भी सदस्य मुझे नहीं मिला । लेकिन संभव हो की एक दो सदस्य सचमुच नाराज़ होकर चले गए हों पर हम उम्मीद करते हैं की वे जल्द ही वापस आ जाएँगे ।


:clap:......................................:clap:

----------


## puzcraker

आप सबके कथन के लिए साधुवाद .....
मैं एक बात और कहना चाहूँगा की जाने का कोई कारण नहीं होता वरन बस एक  अहंकार होता है की "मैं इतने सूत्र बना रहा हूँ मुझे कोई क्यों नहीं पूछ  रहा " और ऐसा नहीं की ऐसा किसी के साथ नहीं होता सब के साथ होता है क्योंकि  जब नए व्यक्ति को घोडा या गाडी चलाने के लिए मिल जाये तो वह स्वं को सर्व  श्रेष्ट मानने लगता है लेकिन इसमें हमें अन्यथा नहीं लेना चाहिए ये तो मानव  व्यव्हार है ! मैं भी ऐसी स्थिति से निकल चूका हूँ क्योंकि मैं इस फोरम के  जनम से यहाँ हूँ और उस समय तो जो धमा चोकड़ी यहाँ होती थी वैसा अब नहीं है  क्योंकि समय और परिवर्तन सबके विचारों को सयंमित कर देता है ! मुझे भी  मेरे कुंठित होने के समय मेरे "बड़े भैया " ने समझाया था की "अनुज सों  पहियों की गाडी लेकर चलने से अच्छा है की एक पहिये की गाडी को ही ऐसा चला  कर दिखाओ को सब प्रसंशा करें , नाकि ये कहें की सों पहियों की गाडी तो कोई  भी चला सकता है " मेरा मतलब है की और सदस्यों से ज्यादा हम पुराने सदस्यों  का ये कर्त्तव्य बनता है की उत्साहित,अति उत्साहित  और हतोत्साहित की  परिभाषा का हम अच्छी तरह ज्ञान दे !
अगर कुछ गलत कहा हो तो माफ़ी .........

----------


## Raja44

> आप सबके कथन के लिए साधुवाद .....
> मैं एक बात और कहना चाहूँगा की जाने का कोई कारण नहीं होता वरन बस एक  अहंकार होता है की "मैं इतने सूत्र बना रहा हूँ मुझे कोई क्यों नहीं पूछ  रहा " और ऐसा नहीं की ऐसा किसी के साथ नहीं होता सब के साथ होता है क्योंकि  जब नए व्यक्ति को घोडा या गाडी चलाने के लिए मिल जाये तो वह स्वं को सर्व  श्रेष्ट मानने लगता है लेकिन इसमें हमें अन्यथा नहीं लेना चाहिए ये तो मानव  व्यव्हार है ! मैं भी ऐसी स्थिति से निकल चूका हूँ क्योंकि मैं इस फोरम के  जनम से यहाँ हूँ और उस समय तो जो धमा चोकड़ी यहाँ होती थी वैसा अब नहीं है  क्योंकि समय और परिवर्तन सबके विचारों को सयंमित कर देता है ! मुझे भी  मेरे कुंठित होने के समय मेरे "बड़े भैया " ने समझाया था की "अनुज सों  पहियों की गाडी लेकर चलने से अच्छा है की एक पहिये की गाडी को ही ऐसा चला  कर दिखाओ को सब प्रसंशा करें , नाकि ये कहें की सों पहियों की गाडी तो कोई  भी चला सकता है " मेरा मतलब है की और सदस्यों से ज्यादा हम पुराने सदस्यों  का ये कर्त्तव्य बनता है की उत्साहित,अति उत्साहित  और हतोत्साहित की  परिभाषा का हम अच्छी तरह ज्ञान दे !
> अगर कुछ गलत कहा हो तो माफ़ी .........


पज भाई आप एकदम सही कह रहे हैँ अहंम ही सबसे बडी जड है जो इससे बच जायेगा वो जग जीत जायेगा

----------


## umabua

> आप सबके कथन के लिए साधुवाद .....
> मैं एक बात और कहना चाहूँगा की जाने का कोई कारण नहीं होता वरन बस एक  अहंकार होता है की "मैं इतने सूत्र बना रहा हूँ मुझे कोई क्यों नहीं पूछ  रहा " और ऐसा नहीं की ऐसा किसी के साथ नहीं होता सब के साथ होता है क्योंकि  जब नए व्यक्ति को घोडा या गाडी चलाने के लिए मिल जाये तो वह स्वं को सर्व  श्रेष्ट मानने लगता है लेकिन इसमें हमें अन्यथा नहीं लेना चाहिए ये तो मानव  व्यव्हार है ! मैं भी ऐसी स्थिति से निकल चूका हूँ क्योंकि मैं इस फोरम के  जनम से यहाँ हूँ और उस समय तो जो धमा चोकड़ी यहाँ होती थी वैसा अब नहीं है  क्योंकि समय और परिवर्तन सबके विचारों को सयंमित कर देता है ! मुझे भी  मेरे कुंठित होने के समय मेरे "बड़े भैया " ने समझाया था की "अनुज सों  पहियों की गाडी लेकर चलने से अच्छा है की एक पहिये की गाडी को ही ऐसा चला  कर दिखाओ को सब प्रसंशा करें , नाकि ये कहें की सों पहियों की गाडी तो कोई  भी चला सकता है " मेरा मतलब है की और सदस्यों से ज्यादा हम पुराने सदस्यों  का ये कर्त्तव्य बनता है की उत्साहित,अति उत्साहित  और हतोत्साहित की  परिभाषा का हम अच्छी तरह ज्ञान दे !
> अगर कुछ गलत कहा हो तो माफ़ी .........


    एक बार फिर से उत्कृष्ट एवं सर्वकालिक मंचीय सत्य की उदघोषणा के लिए कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद पुज्क्रेकर जी. निश्चित ही यह अनुभवों का निष्कर्ष है और यही मंचीय यथार्थ भी है. आभार मित्र.

----------


## The Hero

> आप सबके कथन के लिए साधुवाद .....मैं एक बात और कहना चाहूँगा की जाने का कोई कारण नहीं होता वरन बस एक  अहंकार होता है की "मैं इतने सूत्र बना रहा हूँ मुझे कोई क्यों नहीं पूछ  रहा " और ऐसा नहीं की ऐसा किसी के साथ नहीं होता सब के साथ होता है क्योंकि  जब नए व्यक्ति को घोडा या गाडी चलाने के लिए मिल जाये तो वह स्वं को सर्व  श्रेष्ट मानने लगता है लेकिन इसमें हमें अन्यथा नहीं लेना चाहिए ये तो मानव  व्यव्हार है ! मैं भी ऐसी स्थिति से निकल चूका हूँ क्योंकि मैं इस फोरम के  जनम से यहाँ हूँ और उस समय तो जो धमा चोकड़ी यहाँ होती थी वैसा अब नहीं है  क्योंकि समय और परिवर्तन सबके विचारों को सयंमित कर देता है ! मुझे भी  मेरे कुंठित होने के समय मेरे *"बड़े भैया "* ने समझाया था की "अनुज सों  पहियों की गाडी लेकर चलने से अच्छा है की एक पहिये की गाडी को ही ऐसा चला  कर दिखाओ को सब प्रसंशा करें , नाकि ये कहें की सों पहियों की गाडी तो कोई  भी चला सकता है " मेरा मतलब है की और सदस्यों से ज्यादा हम पुराने सदस्यों  का ये कर्त्तव्य बनता है की उत्साहित,अति उत्साहित  और हतोत्साहित की  परिभाषा का हम अच्छी तरह ज्ञान दे !अगर कुछ गलत कहा हो तो माफ़ी .........


प्रिय पुजक्रेकर जीबड़े भैय्या से आपका इशारा मुन्ना भैय्या की ओर तो नही है ? आपके बाकि तथ्योँ से मै पूर्णता सहमत हूँ परन्तु एक कारण ये भी हो सकता है कि फोरम के कुछ सदस्य का अवमाननीय व्यवहार से पुराने सदस्योँ को पलायन उचित लगता है |धन्यवादठाकुर जी

----------


## jharkhandi

> आप सबके कथन के लिए साधुवाद .....
> मैं एक बात और कहना चाहूँगा की जाने का कोई कारण नहीं होता वरन बस एक  अहंकार होता है की "मैं इतने सूत्र बना रहा हूँ मुझे कोई क्यों नहीं पूछ  रहा " और ऐसा नहीं की ऐसा किसी के साथ नहीं होता सब के साथ होता है क्योंकि  जब नए व्यक्ति को घोडा या गाडी चलाने के लिए मिल जाये तो वह स्वं को सर्व  श्रेष्ट मानने लगता है लेकिन इसमें हमें अन्यथा नहीं लेना चाहिए ये तो मानव  व्यव्हार है ! मैं भी ऐसी स्थिति से निकल चूका हूँ क्योंकि मैं इस फोरम के  जनम से यहाँ हूँ और उस समय तो जो धमा चोकड़ी यहाँ होती थी वैसा अब नहीं है  क्योंकि समय और परिवर्तन सबके विचारों को सयंमित कर देता है ! मुझे भी  मेरे कुंठित होने के समय मेरे "बड़े भैया " ने समझाया था की "अनुज सों  पहियों की गाडी लेकर चलने से अच्छा है की एक पहिये की गाडी को ही ऐसा चला  कर दिखाओ को सब प्रसंशा करें , नाकि ये कहें की सों पहियों की गाडी तो कोई  भी चला सकता है " मेरा मतलब है की और सदस्यों से ज्यादा हम पुराने सदस्यों  का ये कर्त्तव्य बनता है की उत्साहित,अति उत्साहित  और हतोत्साहित की  परिभाषा का हम अच्छी तरह ज्ञान दे !
> अगर कुछ गलत कहा हो तो माफ़ी .........



:clap:......................................:clap:

----------


## puzcraker

> प्रिय पुजक्रेकर जीबड़े भैय्या से आपका इशारा मुन्ना भैय्या की ओर तो नही है ? आपके बाकि तथ्योँ से मै पूर्णता सहमत हूँ परन्तु एक कारण ये भी हो सकता है कि फोरम के कुछ सदस्य का अवमाननीय व्यवहार से पुराने सदस्योँ को पलायन उचित लगता है |धन्यवादठाकुर जी


*जी ठाकुर जी आप "बड़े भैया " ठीक समझे लेकिन वो शायद हमसे रूठ गए है  लेकिन कोई नहीं हम मना लेगे ! आपका कहना की कुछ सदस्यों के वयवहार की वजह  से ऐसा होता ही तो मैं नहीं मानता क्योंकि ये तो एक परिवार है और परिवार  मैं किसी बड़े के कुछ कह देने से कोई परिवार नहीं छोड़ देता वरन हमें उस  सदस्य को अपने आचरण से मजबूर कर देना चाहिए को वो माने की उसने जो किया वो  सर्वथा उचित नहीं था !*

----------


## umabua

> *जी ठाकुर जी आप "बड़े भैया " ठीक समझे लेकिन वो शायद हमसे रूठ गए है  लेकिन कोई नहीं हम मना लेगे ! आपका कहना की कुछ सदस्यों के वयवहार की वजह  से ऐसा होता ही तो मैं नहीं मानता क्योंकि ये तो एक परिवार है और परिवार  मैं किसी बड़े के कुछ कह देने से कोई परिवार नहीं छोड़ देता वरन हमें उस  सदस्य को अपने आचरण से मजबूर कर देना चाहिए को वो माने की उसने जो किया वो  सर्वथा उचित नहीं था !*


पुज्क्रेकर जी, थोड़ी सी भिन्नता अवश्य है मेरे और आपके इस कथ्य में. जैसा कि आप पहले ही कह चुके हैं कि कोई भी सदस्य मंच छोड़ कर नहीं जाता बल्कि प्रयोक्तानाम परिवर्तित करके हम सबके साथ ही रहता है. और रही बात किसी सदस्य की बात का बुरा लगने का तो जब हम मंच को अपना समझते हैं तो अपनों की बात की चुभन  गैरों के शस्त्राघात से भी अधिक होती है. आप स्वयम इसके भुक्तभोगी है. बात पुरानी अवश्य है...किन्तु इसी चुभन के चलते आप भी तीन-चार माह इस प्रयोक्तानाम से मंच पर नहीं आये थे, शायद पुराने मंच में ................ 


बात की चुभन तो अवश्य होती है... और बहुत अधिक पीडादायी भी होती है..कई बार तो तलवार के आघात से भी अधिक....क्योंकि  बात शरीर के बाह्य हिस्सों के बजाय अंतर्मन को वेध जाती है. उफ्फ्फ.

आज भी मंच पर ऐसे कुछ सदस्य उपस्थित हैं जो अपने झूठे दर्प के कारण किसी भी सदस्य के व्यक्तित्व को चकनाचूर करने के लिए कृतसंकल्प हैं. प्रबंधन ऐसे सदस्यों के व्यक्तित्व में परिवर्तन के लिए सकारात्मक क्रियाएं कर रहा है किन्तु उद्दंडता की परिधि के पार पहुँचने पर  उन्हें प्रतिबंधित करने के सिवाय कुछ भी शेष नहीं रह जाता है.

----------


## aman009

अगर कोई सम्मानित सदस्य यैसे वैसे सूत्र का निर्माण करता है जो मात्र अपनी  मन की भंडास निकालने कि उद्देश्य से बनाया गया हो / शीर्षक भी आपत्ति जनक  हो / सूत्र पर अपनी मर्जी कि नियम रखते हो फोरम नियम कि तनिक भी परवाह ना  हो/ कुछ सलाह देने को विरोध कि संज्ञा देता हो क्या ये मनमानी नही है /  तर्क करना विरोध नही होता एक विवेचना है तभी सच्चाई सामने आती है / आज यैसे  ही एक सूत्र पर नजर गयी देख कर दंग रह गये /क्या कोई नवागत सदस्य विद्वान्  नही हो सकते / क्यों भेद भाव किया जाता है? हर सदस्य उदंड नही हो सकते /  नये सदस्य के माथे ठीकरा फोड़ना क्या उचित है? एक दिन हर कोई नवागत होता है  वही सदस्य एक दिन पुराने भी बनते है / हम अपनी जिमेदारी से नही बच सकते  तालियाँ एक हाथ से नही बजती दोनों हाथ कि तालमेल की जरुरत होती है / मैत्री  पूर्ण व्यहार ही हमें निजात दिला सकती है / सम्मान देकर ही सम्मान लिया जा  सकता है हमें कभी भी भूलना नही चाहिए /

----------


## umabua

> अगर कोई सम्मानित सदस्य यैसे वैसे सूत्र का निर्माण करता है जो मात्र अपनी  मन की भंडास निकालने कि उद्देश्य से बनाया गया हो / शीर्षक भी आपत्ति जनक  हो / सूत्र पर अपनी मर्जी कि नियम रखते हो फोरम नियम कि तनिक भी परवाह ना  हो/ कुछ सलाह देने को विरोध कि संज्ञा देता हो क्या ये मनमानी नही है /  तर्क करना विरोध नही होता एक विवेचना है तभी सच्चाई सामने आती है / आज यैसे  ही एक सूत्र पर नजर गयी देख कर दंग रह गये /*क्या कोई नवागत सदस्य विद्वान्  नही हो सकते* / क्यों भेद भाव किया जाता है? हर सदस्य उदंड नही हो सकते /  नये सदस्य के माथे ठीकरा फोड़ना क्या उचित है? एक दिन हर कोई नवागत होता है  वही सदस्य एक दिन पुराने भी बनते है / हम अपनी जिमेदारी से नही बच सकते  तालियाँ एक हाथ से नही बजती दोनों हाथ कि तालमेल की जरुरत होती है / मैत्री  पूर्ण व्यहार ही हमें निजात दिला सकती है / सम्मान देकर ही सम्मान लिया जा  सकता है हमें कभी भी भूलना नही चाहिए /


 विद्वता का उम्र के साथ रिश्ता अवश्य है किन्तु विद्वता उम्र पर आश्रित कदापि नहीं है. बिहार राज्य के एक बहुत कम उम्र के छात्र "तथागत" ने अपनी बौद्धिक लब्धता  से उच्च शैक्षिक उपलब्धि प्राप्त की है. ऐसी बहुत से उदाहरण हमारे चारो तरफ उपस्थित हैं. बस उन पर गौर करने की आवश्यकता है. 
मंच प्रबंधन इस बात को स्वीकारता है और इसका उदाहरण यहीं पर मौजूद भी हैं. बहुत से, अपेक्षाकृत कम किन्तु  सकारात्मक एवं विद्वता से भरपूर प्रविष्टियों वाले, सदस्य  मंचीय उपाधियों एवं मंचीय पदों  को  सुशोभित कर चुके हैं.

----------


## The Hero

> पुज्क्रेकर जी, थोड़ी सी भिन्नता अवश्य है मेरे और आपके इस कथ्य में. जैसा कि आप पहले ही कह चुके हैं कि कोई भी सदस्य मंच छोड़ कर नहीं जाता बल्कि प्रयोक्तानाम परिवर्तित करके हम सबके साथ ही रहता है. और रही बात किसी सदस्य की बात का बुरा लगने का तो जब हम मंच को अपना समझते हैं तो अपनों की बात की चुभन  गैरों के शस्त्राघात से भी अधिक होती है. आप स्वयम इसके भुक्तभोगी है. बात पुरानी अवश्य है...किन्तु इसी चुभन के चलते आप भी तीन-चार माह इस प्रयोक्तानाम से मंच पर नहीं आये थे, शायद पुराने मंच में ................ बात की चुभन तो अवश्य होती है... और बहुत अधिक पीडादायी भी होती है..कई बार तो तलवार के आघात से भी अधिक....क्योंकि  बात शरीर के बाह्य हिस्सों के बजाय अंतर्मन को वेध जाती है. उफ्फ्फ.आज भी मंच पर ऐसे कुछ सदस्य उपस्थित हैं जो अपने झूठे दर्प के कारण किसी भी सदस्य के व्यक्तित्व को चकनाचूर करने के लिए कृतसंकल्प हैं. प्रबंधन ऐसे सदस्यों के व्यक्तित्व में परिवर्तन के लिए सकारात्मक क्रियाएं कर रहा है किन्तु उद्दंडता की परिधि के पार पहुँचने पर  उन्हें प्रतिबंधित करने के सिवाय कुछ भी शेष नहीं रह जाता है.


प्रिये उमा जी , आपके सभी तर्कोँ से मै पूर्णता सहमत हूँ |परन्तु ऐसे अमर्यादित सदस्य प्रतिबंधित किये जाने पर पुनः नये प्रयोक्ता नाम से पंजिकृत होकर अपने संस्कारोँ का परिचय गाली देकर कराने लगते हैँ |मुझे नही लगता है की प्रबंधन ऐसे आमर्यादित सदस्योँ को रोकने की सामर्थ रखता है |

----------


## The Hero

> अगर कोई सम्मानित सदस्य यैसे वैसे सूत्र का निर्माण करता है जो मात्र अपनी  मन की भंडास निकालने कि उद्देश्य से बनाया गया हो / शीर्षक भी आपत्ति जनक  हो / सूत्र पर अपनी मर्जी कि नियम रखते हो फोरम नियम कि तनिक भी परवाह ना  हो/ कुछ सलाह देने को विरोध कि संज्ञा देता हो क्या ये मनमानी नही है /  तर्क करना विरोध नही होता एक विवेचना है तभी सच्चाई सामने आती है / आज यैसे  ही एक सूत्र पर नजर गयी देख कर दंग रह गये /क्या कोई नवागत सदस्य विद्वान्  नही हो सकते / क्यों भेद भाव किया जाता है? हर सदस्य उदंड नही हो सकते /  नये सदस्य के माथे ठीकरा फोड़ना क्या उचित है? एक दिन हर कोई नवागत होता है  वही सदस्य एक दिन पुराने भी बनते है / हम अपनी जिमेदारी से नही बच सकते  तालियाँ एक हाथ से नही बजती दोनों हाथ कि तालमेल की जरुरत होती है / मैत्री  पूर्ण व्यहार ही हमें निजात दिला सकती है / सम्मान देकर ही सम्मान लिया जा  सकता है हमें कभी भी भूलना नही चाहिए /


प्रिय अमन जी , मेरे विचार से ऐसा करना किसी दृष्टिकोण से उचित नही है |ऐसा करने वाले सदस्य की मानसिक स्थिति दर्शाती है की वो मानसिक रूप से बीमार है |

----------


## The Hero

> *जी ठाकुर जी आप "बड़े भैया " ठीक समझे लेकिन वो शायद हमसे रूठ गए है  लेकिन कोई नहीं हम मना लेगे ! आपका कहना की कुछ सदस्यों के वयवहार की वजह  से ऐसा होता ही तो मैं नहीं मानता क्योंकि ये तो एक परिवार है और परिवार  मैं किसी बड़े के कुछ कह देने से कोई परिवार नहीं छोड़ देता वरन हमें उस  सदस्य को अपने आचरण से मजबूर कर देना चाहिए को वो माने की उसने जो किया वो  सर्वथा उचित नहीं था !*


प्रिय पुजक्रेकर जी , यदि मुन्ना भैय्या मंच पर पुनः वापसी करेँगे तो मुझे हार्दिक प्रसन्नता होगी |यदि मंच पर आपके बड़े आपको कुछ कहेँ तो उसे उनका आशीर्वाद समझकर अपने काम मे लगे रहो लेकिन अगर आपसे छोटा आपका गालियोँ से स्वागत करे तो आप क्या करोगे ?

----------


## umabua

> प्रिये उमा जी , आपके सभी तर्कोँ से मै पूर्णता सहमत हूँ |परन्तु ऐसे अमर्यादित सदस्य प्रतिबंधित किये जाने पर पुनः नये प्रयोक्ता नाम से पंजिकृत होकर अपने संस्कारोँ का परिचय गाली देकर कराने लगते हैँ |मुझे नही लगता है की प्रबंधन ऐसे आमर्यादित सदस्योँ को रोकने की सामर्थ रखता है |


ठाकुर जी, ऐसे सभी सदस्यों का लेखाजोखा प्रबंधन की दृष्टि में और संज्ञान में है. नवीन पंजीकरण को बंद करना मंचीय हित में उचित नहीं है और जब नवीन पंजीकरण बंद नहीं होंगे तब नवीन प्रयोक्तानाम सम्मुख आते ही रहेंगे. प्रबंधन सभी सदस्यों से अपेक्षा करता है कि वे एक दूसरे सदस्य पर ना तो व्यक्तिगत चारित्रिक दोष लगायेंगे और ना ही अपशब्दों का प्रयोग करेंगे. फिर भी यदि कभी ऐसा होता है तो प्रबंधन सुधी सदस्यों से अपेक्षा करता है कि वे ऐसे सदस्यों की शिकायत करें ना कि स्वयं ही प्रत्युत्तर  में अपशब्दों का प्रयोग करने लगे. 
आप विश्वास रखें .. प्रबंधन हर उस सदस्य पर नियमतः कार्यवाही करने के लिए प्रतिबद्ध है जो दूसरे सदस्यों के साथ अमर्यादित व्यवहार करता है. धन्यवाद.

----------


## The Hero

> ठाकुर जी, ऐसे सभी सदस्यों का लेखाजोखा प्रबंधन की दृष्टि में और संज्ञान में है. नवीन पंजीकरण को बंद करना मंचीय हित में उचित नहीं है और जब नवीन पंजीकरण बंद नहीं होंगे तब नवीन प्रयोक्तानाम सम्मुख आते ही रहेंगे. प्रबंधन सभी सदस्यों से अपेक्षा करता है कि वे एक दूसरे सदस्य पर ना तो व्यक्तिगत चारित्रिक दोष लगायेंगे और ना ही अपशब्दों का प्रयोग करेंगे. फिर भी यदि कभी ऐसा होता है तो प्रबंधन सुधी सदस्यों से अपेक्षा करता है कि वे ऐसे सदस्यों की शिकायत करें ना कि स्वयं ही प्रत्युत्तर  में अपशब्दों का प्रयोग करने लगे. आप विश्वास रखें .. प्रबंधन हर उस सदस्य पर नियमतः कार्यवाही करने के लिए प्रतिबद्ध है जो दूसरे सदस्यों के साथ अमर्यादित व्यवहार करता है. धन्यवाद.


आप जैसी प्रधान नियामिका के प्रबंधन क्षेत्र मे रहते हुवे ऐसे ही उत्तर की आशा थी |

----------


## Madan39

गाली गलौज किसी भी रूप में मान्य नही है चाहे छोटे हों या बड़े / गाली देना  कायरों का काम है /  अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग वर्जित है / पर कुछेक सदस्य (नये  /पुराने ) यैसे भी होते हैं जो उदंडता  और असभ्यता की हर सीमा को लाघने से  परहेज नही करते / उनका स्वभाव ही यैसा करने पर मजबूर करता है / यैसी  परिस्थिति में हमें धैर्य और संयम से काम लेना होगा / 
जल्दबाजी में  उठाया गया कदम नुकशान देह होती है / विपरीत परिस्थिति में संयम और विवेक ही  उत्तम है / कोई भी सदस्य चाहे नवागत हो या पुराना हर सदस्य से मैत्री  भावपूर्ण तरीके से ही पेश आना चाहिए / किसी भी सदस्य को मनमानी की छुट नही  मिलना चाहिए / विरोध करने की उदेश्य से अपनी उपस्थिति दर्ज कराने से बचना  चाहिए / कोई भी सदस्य चाहे कितनी भी आईडी से लोगिन करते हो अगर वो शुध्य तरीके से अपना और दुसरे की मनोरजन करते कराते है तो शायद इसमें कोई बुराई नजर नही आती है / किसी भी नये पुराने सदस्य को अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग करने की इजाजत नही होनी चाहिए / पर्वंधन पर किसी भी अनुचित कार्य के लिए दबाब डालना उचित नही  होगा /

----------


## puzcraker

> पुज्क्रेकर जी, थोड़ी सी भिन्नता अवश्य है मेरे और आपके इस कथ्य में. जैसा कि आप पहले ही कह चुके हैं कि कोई भी सदस्य मंच छोड़ कर नहीं जाता बल्कि प्रयोक्तानाम परिवर्तित करके हम सबके साथ ही रहता है. और रही बात किसी सदस्य की बात का बुरा लगने का तो जब हम मंच को अपना समझते हैं तो अपनों की बात की चुभन  गैरों के शस्त्राघात से भी अधिक होती है. आप स्वयम इसके भुक्तभोगी है. बात पुरानी अवश्य है...किन्तु इसी चुभन के चलते आप भी तीन-चार माह इस प्रयोक्तानाम से मंच पर नहीं आये थे, शायद पुराने मंच में ................ 
> 
> 
> बात की चुभन तो अवश्य होती है... और बहुत अधिक पीडादायी भी होती है..कई बार तो तलवार के आघात से भी अधिक....क्योंकि  बात शरीर के बाह्य हिस्सों के बजाय अंतर्मन को वेध जाती है. उफ्फ्फ.
> 
> आज भी मंच पर ऐसे कुछ सदस्य उपस्थित हैं जो अपने झूठे दर्प के कारण किसी भी सदस्य के व्यक्तित्व को चकनाचूर करने के लिए कृतसंकल्प हैं. प्रबंधन ऐसे सदस्यों के व्यक्तित्व में परिवर्तन के लिए सकारात्मक क्रियाएं कर रहा है किन्तु उद्दंडता की परिधि के पार पहुँचने पर  उन्हें प्रतिबंधित करने के सिवाय कुछ भी शेष नहीं रह जाता है.


*स्वीकार्य एवं उचित कथन लेकिन उमा जी क्या ये झूठा दर्प और अहम् समाप्त नहीं हो सकता आखिर किस बात के लिए ये सब .......*

----------


## Munneraja

> पुज्क्रेकर जी, थोड़ी सी भिन्नता अवश्य है मेरे और आपके इस कथ्य में. जैसा कि आप पहले ही कह चुके हैं कि कोई भी सदस्य मंच छोड़ कर नहीं जाता बल्कि प्रयोक्तानाम परिवर्तित करके हम सबके साथ ही रहता है. और रही बात किसी सदस्य की बात का बुरा लगने का तो जब हम मंच को अपना समझते हैं तो अपनों की बात की चुभन  गैरों के शस्त्राघात से भी अधिक होती है. आप स्वयम इसके भुक्तभोगी है. बात पुरानी अवश्य है...किन्तु इसी चुभन के चलते आप भी तीन-चार माह इस प्रयोक्तानाम से मंच पर नहीं आये थे, शायद पुराने मंच में ................ 
> 
> 
> बात की चुभन तो अवश्य होती है... और बहुत अधिक पीडादायी भी होती है..कई बार तो तलवार के आघात से भी अधिक....क्योंकि  बात शरीर के बाह्य हिस्सों के बजाय अंतर्मन को वेध जाती है. उफ्फ्फ.
> 
> आज भी मंच पर ऐसे कुछ सदस्य उपस्थित हैं जो अपने झूठे दर्प के कारण किसी भी सदस्य के व्यक्तित्व को चकनाचूर करने के लिए कृतसंकल्प हैं. प्रबंधन ऐसे सदस्यों के व्यक्तित्व में परिवर्तन के लिए सकारात्मक क्रियाएं कर रहा है किन्तु उद्दंडता की परिधि के पार पहुँचने पर  उन्हें प्रतिबंधित करने के सिवाय कुछ भी शेष नहीं रह जाता है.





> प्रिये उमा जी , आपके सभी तर्कोँ से मै पूर्णता सहमत हूँ |परन्तु ऐसे अमर्यादित सदस्य प्रतिबंधित किये जाने पर पुनः नये प्रयोक्ता नाम से पंजिकृत होकर अपने संस्कारोँ का परिचय गाली देकर कराने लगते हैँ |मुझे नही लगता है की प्रबंधन ऐसे आमर्यादित सदस्योँ को रोकने की सामर्थ रखता है |





> प्रिय अमन जी , मेरे विचार से ऐसा करना किसी दृष्टिकोण से उचित नही है |ऐसा करने वाले सदस्य की मानसिक स्थिति दर्शाती है की वो मानसिक रूप से बीमार है |





> ठाकुर जी, ऐसे सभी सदस्यों का लेखाजोखा प्रबंधन की दृष्टि में और संज्ञान में है. नवीन पंजीकरण को बंद करना मंचीय हित में उचित नहीं है और जब नवीन पंजीकरण बंद नहीं होंगे तब नवीन प्रयोक्तानाम सम्मुख आते ही रहेंगे. प्रबंधन सभी सदस्यों से अपेक्षा करता है कि वे एक दूसरे सदस्य पर ना तो व्यक्तिगत चारित्रिक दोष लगायेंगे और ना ही अपशब्दों का प्रयोग करेंगे. फिर भी यदि कभी ऐसा होता है तो प्रबंधन सुधी सदस्यों से अपेक्षा करता है कि वे ऐसे सदस्यों की शिकायत करें ना कि स्वयं ही प्रत्युत्तर  में अपशब्दों का प्रयोग करने लगे. 
> आप विश्वास रखें .. प्रबंधन हर उस सदस्य पर नियमतः कार्यवाही करने के लिए प्रतिबद्ध है जो दूसरे सदस्यों के साथ अमर्यादित व्यवहार करता है. धन्यवाद.





> गाली गलौज किसी भी रूप में मान्य नही है चाहे छोटे हों या बड़े / गाली देना  कायरों का काम है /  अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग वर्जित है / पर कुछेक सदस्य (नये  /पुराने ) यैसे भी होते हैं जो उदंडता  और असभ्यता की हर सीमा को लाघने से  परहेज नही करते / उनका स्वभाव ही यैसा करने पर मजबूर करता है / यैसी  परिस्थिति में हमें धैर्य और संयम से काम लेना होगा / 
> जल्दबाजी में  उठाया गया कदम नुकशान देह होती है / विपरीत परिस्थिति में संयम और विवेक ही  उत्तम है / कोई भी सदस्य चाहे नवागत हो या पुराना हर सदस्य से मैत्री  भावपूर्ण तरीके से ही पेश आना चाहिए / किसी भी सदस्य को मनमानी की छुट नही  मिलना चाहिए / विरोध करने की उदेश्य से अपनी उपस्थिति दर्ज कराने से बचना  चाहिए / कोई भी सदस्य चाहे कितनी भी आईडी से लोगिन करते हो अगर वो शुध्य तरीके से अपना और दुसरे की मनोरजन करते कराते है तो शायद इसमें कोई बुराई नजर नही आती है / किसी भी नये पुराने सदस्य को अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग करने की इजाजत नही होनी चाहिए / पर्वंधन पर किसी भी अनुचित कार्य के लिए दबाब डालना उचित नही  होगा /





> *स्वीकार्य एवं उचित कथन लेकिन उमा जी क्या ये झूठा दर्प और अहम् समाप्त नहीं हो सकता आखिर किस बात के लिए ये सब .......*


केवल मात्र सदस्यों को दोष देकर प्रबंधन अपनी गलतियों को भी नहीं छुपा सकता. 
अमर्यादित सदस्य जो एक नहीं कई कई बार गालियाँ देकर प्रतिबंधित हो चुके हो 
उन तक को वापस से नियमित सदस्यता दे दी गई तो उनसे आहत सदस्य क्या करने के लिए फोरम पर आकार अपना सहयोग देंगे ?
एक ऐसे ही सदस्य आज फोरम पर आराम से अपनी क्रियाएँ कर रहे हैं और उनके कारण से कुछ बाहर हो गए हैं 

जहां तक मेरी बात है 
मैं यहाँ यह स्पष्ट कर दूं कि मेरी सदस्य के रूप में केवल मात्र यही आईडी है 
इसलिए यह ना जाना जाए कि मैं किसी अन्य आईडी से यहाँ आता हूँ और ना ही मैं इसे पसंद करूँगा कि मैं यहाँ छद्म रूप में उपस्थित होऊं 
=मुन्ना

----------


## puzcraker

> प्रिय पुजक्रेकर जी , यदि मुन्ना भैय्या मंच पर पुनः वापसी करेँगे तो मुझे हार्दिक प्रसन्नता होगी |यदि मंच पर आपके बड़े आपको कुछ कहेँ तो उसे उनका आशीर्वाद समझकर अपने काम मे लगे रहो लेकिन अगर आपसे छोटा आपका गालियोँ से स्वागत करे तो आप क्या करोगे ?


दोस्त अमर्यादित वयवहार के सामने मर्यादित वयवहार ही करना चाहिए और कायर है वो एक बार परास्त होने के बाद छदम वेश में ये  सब  करते  है अगर पूर्णतया शुद्ध है तो   सामने आकर कहें जो संभवतः  संभव नहीं इसलिए "बड़ों को आदर और छोटन को छम्मा"

----------


## umabua

> *स्वीकार्य एवं उचित कथन लेकिन उमा जी क्या ये झूठा दर्प और अहम् समाप्त नहीं हो सकता आखिर किस बात के लिए ये सब .......*


 बस... पुज्क्रेकर जी बस... यहीं आकर बात रुक जाती है...यह एक मानवीय अवगुण है.. आप यह भी कह सकते हैं कि यह एक मानवीय प्रवृत्ति भी है. प्रवृत्तियाँ... ************ होती हैं, समाज में घटित किसी घटना से प्रेरित होती हैं अथवा खेल-सौख्य-मनोरंजन के उद्देश्य से कुछ समय के लिए बदली गयी आदत से बनने वाली प्रवृत्तियाँ होती हैं.  ऐसी ही किन्ही प्रवित्तियों से प्रेरित कुछ (उँगलियों में गिनने योग्य) सदस्य ही मंच के मनोरंजक वातावरण  को प्रभावित करते रहते हैं. ऐसे सदस्यों की  कुंठाग्रस्त प्रवृत्ति को समाप्त करने के उद्देश्य से उनकी कुछ छम्य गलतियों को अनदेखा भी किया गया है - उनकी क्षमायाचना पर उनके लम्बे प्रतिबन्ध को समाप्त भी किया गया है  किन्तु .. खेद है कि लम्बे समय तक वे स्वयं को संतुलित नहीं रख सके हैं.  
समझदार सदस्य अंतरजाल की दुनिया की सत्यता को जानते  हैं अतः वे शान्ति से मनोरंजन करते हैं.. मंच में सहयोगात्मक एवं रचनात्मक प्रविष्टियाँ देते हैं.. किसी सदस्य के लिए  अपशब्द नहीं लिखते और किसी के चरित्र को लांक्षित करने का कार्य भी नहीं करते. 
प्रबंधन को सदस्यों से और क्या चाहिए ? यही तो. 
धन्यवाद.

----------


## umabua

> केवल मात्र सदस्यों को दोष देकर प्रबंधन अपनी गलतियों को भी नहीं छुपा सकता. 
> अमर्यादित सदस्य जो एक नहीं कई कई बार गालियाँ देकर प्रतिबंधित हो चुके हो 
> उन तक को वापस से नियमित सदस्यता दे दी गई तो उनसे आहत सदस्य क्या करने के लिए फोरम पर आकार अपना सहयोग देंगे ?
> एक ऐसे ही सदस्य आज फोरम पर आराम से अपनी क्रियाएँ कर रहे हैं और उनके कारण से कुछ बाहर हो गए हैं 
> 
> जहां तक मेरी बात है 
> मैं यहाँ यह स्पष्ट कर दूं कि मेरी सदस्य के रूप में केवल मात्र यही आईडी है 
> इसलिए यह ना जाना जाए कि मैं किसी अन्य आईडी से यहाँ आता हूँ और ना ही मैं इसे पसंद करूँगा कि मैं यहाँ छद्म रूप में उपस्थित होऊं 
> =मुन्ना



मुन्ना जी सादर प्रणाम. 


आप का लेख देख हर्ष हुआ किन्तु कथ्य देख कर विषाद भी. खैर... मैं आपकी बातों का जवाब नहीं दे रही हूँ बल्कि प्रबंधन की तरफ उठी उँगली के विरुद्ध तर्क दे रही हूँ.  

प्रबंधन का मानना है कि प्रबंधन को पूर्वाग्रह से ग्रस्त होकर कार्यवाहियाँ नहीं करनी चाहिए. जो सदस्य कभी किसी गंभीर आरोपों के कारण प्रतिबंधित हुए हों और यदि वे क्षमायाचना करते हुए मंच में सकारात्मक एवं रचनात्मक कार्य करने का विश्वास दिलाते हैं तो प्रबंधन उनके प्रतिबन्ध पर पुनर्विचार भी कर सकता है. और ऐसे ही कुछ प्रकरणों में प्रबंधन ने लम्बे समय के लिए प्रतिबंधित कुछ सदस्यों को एक अवसर देते हुए मंच में नियमित प्रविष्टियों के लिए प्रतिबन्ध-मुक्त भी किया है. ऐसे सदस्यों की प्रविष्टियों पर प्रबंधन की दृष्टि लगातार बनी हुई है. जब तिहाड़ जेल में तत्कालीन जेल अधीक्षक किरण बेदी जी ने दुर्दांत  कैदियों से विषम परिस्थिति में भी रचनात्मक कार्य करवाए और उन्हें नवजीवन का एहसास करा दिया तो यह मंच तो निश्चित ही अपेक्षाकृत अधिक शिक्षित और विद्वान् सदस्यों  का  मिलन-केंद्र  है. प्रबंधन ने इसी प्रकार की उदार कार्य-प्रणाली पर कार्य किया है. यदि प्रबंधन की इस कार्य प्रणाली के परिणाम अनुकूल  नहीं मिले तो भी प्रबंधन इसे एक अनुभव अथवा प्रयोग समझेगा तथा किसी नवीन विकल्प की खोज करेगा.  इस पर किसी भी सदस्य को बुरा नहीं लगना चाहिए. धन्यवाद.

----------


## The Hero

> मुन्ना जी सादर प्रणाम. आप का लेख देख हर्ष हुआ किन्तु कथ्य देख कर विषाद भी. खैर... मैं आपकी बातों का जवाब नहीं दे रही हूँ बल्कि प्रबंधन की तरफ उठी उँगली के विरुद्ध तर्क दे रही हूँ.  प्रबंधन का मानना है कि प्रबंधन को पूर्वाग्रह से ग्रस्त होकर कार्यवाहियाँ नहीं करनी चाहिए. जो सदस्य कभी किसी गंभीर आरोपों के कारण प्रतिबंधित हुए हों और यदि वे क्षमायाचना करते हुए मंच में सकारात्मक एवं रचनात्मक कार्य करने का विश्वास दिलाते हैं तो प्रबंधन उनके प्रतिबन्ध पर पुनर्विचार भी कर सकता है. और ऐसे ही कुछ प्रकरणों में प्रबंधन ने लम्बे समय के लिए प्रतिबंधित कुछ सदस्यों को एक अवसर देते हुए मंच में नियमित प्रविष्टियों के लिए प्रतिबन्ध-मुक्त भी किया है. ऐसे सदस्यों की प्रविष्टियों पर प्रबंधन की दृष्टि लगातार बनी हुई है. जब तिहाड़ जेल में तत्कालीन जेल अधीक्षक किरण बेदी जी ने दुर्दांत  कैदियों से विषम परिस्थिति में भी रचनात्मक कार्य करवाए और उन्हें नवजीवन का एहसास करा दिया तो यह मंच तो निश्चित ही अपेक्षाकृत अधिक शिक्षित और विद्वान् सदस्यों  का  मिलन-केंद्र  है. प्रबंधन ने इसी प्रकार की उदार कार्य-प्रणाली पर कार्य किया है. यदि प्रबंधन की इस कार्य प्रणाली के परिणाम अनुकूल  नहीं मिले तो भी प्रबंधन इसे एक अनुभव अथवा प्रयोग समझेगा तथा किसी नवीन विकल्प की खोज करेगा.  इस पर किसी भी सदस्य को बुरा नहीं लगना चाहिए. धन्यवाद.


प्रिये उमा जी , किसी को भूल सुधार के लिये एक या दो बार ही जीवनदान दिया जाना चाहिये ये बात समझ मे आती है लेकिन बार-बार जीवनदान देना समझ से परे है | यदि ऐसा होता रहा वो गन्दगी पूरे फोरम का माहौल दूषित हो जायेगा |

----------


## Madan39

मंच पर गाली देना सभ्यता और विरोध करना असभ्यता है अपनी सभ्यता का जमकर प्रदर्शन करेँ |
कृपया अपने हस्ताक्षर का शाव्दिक अर्थ बताएं / भावार्थ नही /क्या उपदेश देना ही पर्याप्त है ?

----------


## The Hero

> मंच पर गाली देना सभ्यता और विरोध करना असभ्यता है अपनी सभ्यता का जमकर प्रदर्शन करेँ |कृपया अपने हस्ताक्षर का शाव्दिक अर्थ बताएं / भावार्थ नही /क्या उपदेश देना ही पर्याप्त है ?


प्रिय मदन जी , इस बारे मे मै कोई भी टिप्पणी करना नही चाहता हूँ |उपदेश देना ही पर्याप्त नही है जिस पथ पर चलने के लिये मै आपको कहूँ मुझे उस पथ पर स्वयं चलकर दिखाना होगा |

----------


## Madan39

> प्रिय मदन जी , इस बारे मे मै कोई भी टिप्पणी करना नही चाहता हूँ |उपदेश देना ही पर्याप्त नही है जिस पथ पर चलने के लिये मै आपको कहूँ मुझे उस पथ पर स्यवं चलकर दिखाना होगा |


आहा ..हा बढ़ी आसानी से कन्नी काट गये ठाकुर जी / फिर आप के ये हस्ताक्षर यैसा क्यों ?

----------


## The Hero

> आहा ..हा बढ़ी आसानी से कन्नी काट गये ठाकुर जी / फिर आप के ये हस्ताक्षर यैसा क्यों ?


आशा करता हूँ आपकी जिज्ञासा शांत हो गयी होगी ?

----------


## draculla

> मुन्ना जी सादर प्रणाम. 
> 
> 
> आप का लेख देख हर्ष हुआ किन्तु कथ्य देख कर विषाद भी. खैर... मैं आपकी बातों का जवाब नहीं दे रही हूँ बल्कि प्रबंधन की तरफ उठी उँगली के विरुद्ध तर्क दे रही हूँ.



उमा जी प्रबंधन का यह सोचना की हर कदम योग्य है, इस सोच पर पुनर्विचार करने की आवश्यकता है.
कुछ सदस्य तो वाकई में सिर्फ विवाद की खरा करने की कोशिश में लगे रहते है और प्रबंधन के बार बार उदारता के कारन वह सही सोचते रहते हैं की उनका कुछ नहीं बिगडेगा.
इसी का परिमाण हैं की अमोल जी जो हमेशा हलके फुल्के सूत्र बनाते हैं किसी सदस्य के उदंडता के कारन उन्होंने इस प्रकार के सूत्र का निर्माण कर दिया.
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=16382
अब सोचने वाली बात यह है की प्रबंधन के लिए किस प्रकार के सदस्य ज्यादा महत्वपूर्ण है.
वह सदस्य जिनका योगदान हमेशा रचनात्मक कार्यों में रहता है या फिर वैसे सदस्य जो हमेशा विनाशक कार्यों में लगे रहते हैं?

----------


## umabua

> प्रिये उमा जी , किसी को भूल सुधार के लिये एक या दो बार ही जीवनदान दिया जाना चाहिये ये बात समझ मे आती है लेकिन बार-बार जीवनदान देना समझ से परे है | यदि ऐसा होता रहा वो गन्दगी पूरे फोरम का माहौल दूषित हो जायेगा |


ठाकुर जी, नमस्कार.
जैसा कि मैंने इस सूत्र की पूर्व प्रविष्टियों में लिखा है कि प्रबंधन उद्दंड सदस्यों को मंच की मुख्य धारा में वापसी चाहता है इसलिए उदारता वरती गयी है. एक दो प्रकरण को यदि छोड़ दें तो यह उदारता कारगर साबित हुयी है. कुछ (शायद दो या तीन) सदस्य ही ऐसे बचे हैं जो पर्याप्त क्षमा-संदेशों की प्राप्ति के उपरान्त प्रतिबन्ध मुक्त होने के बाद भी मंच में सकारात्मक सहयोग नहीं कर रहे हैं. प्रबंधन को यह तो स्वीकार्य है किन्तु जब वह प्रबंधन सदस्यों सहित अन्य सदस्यों का उपहास उड़ाते हुए व्यंग्य करते हैं तो कुछ परेशानी अवश्य होती हैं. प्रबंधन ऐसे सदस्यों की प्रत्येक प्रविष्टि पर दृष्टि डाले हुए है. इनकी अगली गलती इनके मंचीय कार्यों की इति भी हो सकती है. 
दरअसल, यही चुनिन्दा सदस्य ही अलग अलग प्रयोक्तानामों से मंच पर आकर वातावरण को दूषित करते हैं. ये अपनी सिरफिरी प्रवृत्ति के शिकार हैं. प्रबंधन को सुधी सदस्यों से अपेक्षा है कि वे ऐसे सदस्यों से अधिक वार्तालाप न करते हुए उनकी दूषित प्रविष्टियों की शिकायत करें. ताकि उनके विरुद्ध निषेधात्मक कारवाही की जा सके. धन्यवाद.

----------


## draculla

> केवल मात्र सदस्यों को दोष देकर प्रबंधन अपनी गलतियों को भी नहीं छुपा सकता. 
> अमर्यादित सदस्य जो एक नहीं कई कई बार गालियाँ देकर प्रतिबंधित हो चुके हो 
> उन तक को वापस से नियमित सदस्यता दे दी गई तो उनसे आहत सदस्य क्या करने के लिए फोरम पर आकार अपना सहयोग देंगे ?
> एक ऐसे ही सदस्य आज फोरम पर आराम से अपनी क्रियाएँ कर रहे हैं और उनके कारण से कुछ बाहर हो गए हैं 
> 
> जहां तक मेरी बात है 
> मैं यहाँ यह स्पष्ट कर दूं कि मेरी सदस्य के रूप में केवल मात्र यही आईडी है 
> इसलिए यह ना जाना जाए कि मैं किसी अन्य आईडी से यहाँ आता हूँ और ना ही मैं इसे पसंद करूँगा कि मैं यहाँ छद्म रूप में उपस्थित होऊं 
> =मुन्ना


बड़े भैया मैं आपसे अपील करता हूँ की आप या तो मुन्नेराजा या संतयेन के नाम को स्वीकार करे और उसके प्रविष्टियों को अपनी मान्यता दें.
धन्यवाद

----------


## umabua

> उमा जी प्रबंधन का यह सोचना की हर कदम योग्य है, इस सोच पर पुनर्विचार करने की आवश्यकता है.
> कुछ सदस्य तो वाकई में सिर्फ विवाद की खरा करने की कोशिश में लगे रहते है और प्रबंधन के बार बार उदारता के कारन वह सही सोचते रहते हैं की उनका कुछ नहीं बिगडेगा.
> इसी का परिमाण हैं की अमोल जी जो हमेशा हलके फुल्के सूत्र बनाते हैं किसी सदस्य के उदंडता के कारन उन्होंने इस प्रकार के सूत्र का निर्माण कर दिया.
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=16382
> अब सोचने वाली बात यह है की प्रबंधन के लिए किस प्रकार के सदस्य ज्यादा महत्वपूर्ण है.
> वह सदस्य जिनका योगदान हमेशा रचनात्मक कार्यों में रहता है या फिर वैसे सदस्य जो हमेशा विनाशक कार्यों में लगे रहते हैं?


 
ड्रेकुला जी नमस्कार.
१. आपका यह कथ्य बिलकुल उछित है कि कुछ सदस्य सिर्फ विवाद खडा करने की कोशिश  में लगे रहते हैं. यह बात भी सत्य के समीप है कि उदारता के कारण वे यह समझने लगते हैं कि उनका कुछ भी नहीं बिगड़ेगा. ड्रेकुला जी, उदारता क्यों वरती गयी, इसका कारण उस सदस्य की रचनात्मक और क्रियाशीलता है  किन्तु जब प्रबंधन नियमतः कार्यवाही करता है तो वही सदस्य स्वयं को अपमानित महसूस करने लगता है और मंच त्याग कर जाने की बात करता है. प्रबंधन की तरफ से ऐसे सदस्यों को मनाने की कोई ना तो चेष्टा की जाती है और ना ही ऐसा कोई प्राविधान ही है. हाँ, यदि सदस्य अपनी गलतियों के पश्चाताप करते हुए मंच में सक्रिय योगदान करने का आश्वासन देता है तो प्रबंधन इस पर विचार भी कर लेता है. अभी भी १०० से अधिक सदस्य आजीवन प्रतिबंधित श्रेणी में निबद्ध हैं. 
२. जिस सूत्र के विषय में आपने यहाँ लिखा है उस पर प्रबंधन क्षेत्र में विचार विमर्श हो रहा है. कई विषय हैं जैसे सूत्र का शीर्षक... सूत्र का विषय और सूत्र की सामग्री.... जल्द ही इस विषय में परिणाम मंच के पटल पर होंगे.
३. कोई भी मंच सदैव सकारात्मक, सहयोगात्मक, रचनात्मक और सक्रिय सदस्यों के कारण ही सफल होता है. avf  प्रबंधन भी ऐसे ही सदस्यों को ही वरीयता देता है. 
धन्यवाद.

----------


## draculla

> ड्रेकुला जी नमस्कार.
> १. आपका यह कथ्य बिलकुल उछित है कि कुछ सदस्य सिर्फ विवाद खडा करने की कोशिश  में लगे रहते हैं. यह बात भी सत्य के समीप है कि उदारता के कारण वे यह समझने लगते हैं कि उनका कुछ भी नहीं बिगड़ेगा. ड्रेकुला जी, उदारता क्यों वरती गयी, इसका कारण उस सदस्य की रचनात्मक और क्रियाशीलता है  किन्तु जब प्रबंधन नियमतः कार्यवाही करता है तो वही सदस्य स्वयं को अपमानित महसूस करने लगता है और मंच त्याग कर जाने की बात करता है. प्रबंधन की तरफ से ऐसे सदस्यों को मनाने की कोई ना तो चेष्टा की जाती है और ना ही ऐसा कोई प्राविधान ही है. हाँ, यदि सदस्य अपनी गलतियों के पश्चाताप करते हुए मंच में सक्रिय योगदान करने का आश्वासन देता है तो प्रबंधन इस पर विचार भी कर लेता है. अभी भी १०० से अधिक सदस्य आजीवन प्रतिबंधित श्रेणी में निबद्ध हैं. 
> २. जिस सूत्र के विषय में आपने यहाँ लिखा है उस पर प्रबंधन क्षेत्र में विचार विमर्श हो रहा है. कई विषय हैं जैसे सूत्र का शीर्षक... सूत्र का विषय और सूत्र की सामग्री.... जल्द ही इस विषय में परिणाम मंच के पटल पर होंगे.
> ३. कोई भी मंच सदैव सकारात्मक, सहयोगात्मक, रचनात्मक और सक्रिय सदस्यों के कारण ही सफल होता है. avf  प्रबंधन भी ऐसे ही सदस्यों को ही वरीयता देता है. 
> धन्यवाद.



मैं यह नहीं कहता हूँ की सदस्यों को सुधारने का मौका नहीं देना चाहिए, लेकिन प्रबंधन को ऐसे सदस्य की पहचान अवश्य करनी चाहिए जो सिर्फ अनुचित कार्य में ही विश्वास रखते है.

लेकिन वैसे सदस्यों का क्या जो मांफी मांगकर वापस आते हैं और कुछ दिनों के बाद वे पूर्ववत हो जाते है?
आपने कहा है की अभी भी १०० से अधिक सदस्य आजीवन प्रतिबंधित श्रेणी में निबद्ध हैं. ये अच्छी बात है की ऐसे सदस्यों से हमें छुटकारा मिल गया जिनका दिमाग सही कार्यों में नहीं था.आगे भी प्रबंधन को ऐसे सदस्यों से छुटकारा दिलवाना चाहिए.

सूत्र का शीर्षक बदलने योग्य हो सकता है लेकिन विषय मेरे विचार में अनुचित नहीं है.इस सूत्र पर भी हम उसी विषय पर बात कर रहे हैं.

शायद नियम को समझाने में प्रबंधन विफल हो जाता होगा, इसीलिए सदस्य में असंतोष हो जाता होगा.
इसका उदहारण मैं देना चाहता हूँ......मेरे एक सूत्र का नाम बदल दिया गया, वह भी मुझे बिना बताये.

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10137
मैं कारन जानना चाहा तो आज तक मुझे कोई जबाब नहीं मिला है!!!!

मैं हमेशा से मानना है की यदि कोई सदस्य नियम से परे जाने की कोशिश करे या अनुचित मांग करे तो उसे कभी नहीं माना जाना चाहिए, चाहे वह कितना ही बड़ा सदस्य क्यों ना हो.

----------


## Madan39

*हर सूत्र का मजा लीजिये, कहाँ से तथा कैसे, किसने और किस आईडी से लिखा,भूल कर सिर्फ आनंद उठाइये  /
वाद विवाद में* *व्यर्थ** समय मत गमाइये ,अपना ध्यान सिर्फ शुध्य मनोरजन पर ही केन्द्रित कीजिये / सम्मान दीजिये और सम्मान लीजिये /
नये पुराने का भेद भाव छोड़ कर  एक दुसरे के गलेसे गले मिल जाइए / क्षमा बडन को चाहिए छोटन को उत्तपत, मूल मंत्र पहचानिए / 
*

----------


## ravi chacha

में कभी फोरम छोड़कर  नहीं जाने बाला   ..........

----------


## Madan39

किसी भी सदस्य को फोरम छोड़ कर जाना नही चाहिए / मैत्री भाव से अपना -अपना  मनोरजन करें / विवाद से दूर रहे / किसी को अपमानित न करें / सम्मान दें और  सम्मान लें / भेद भाव भूल जाएँ / एक दुसरे के गले से गले मिल जाएँ / कुतर्क  से बचें / फोरम पर हर सदस्य सम्मानित है इसी भावना से बात चित को आगे  बढ़ाएं / बुराई में भी अच्छाई खोजें / अपने आप को पहचाने / अच्छाई का फल  हमेशा अच्छा ही होता है / नये पुराने की चक्कर में न पड़ें / छद्म भेष की  परिभाषा में ना जाएँ / व्यस्क फोरम में छद्म भेष ही उचित है / ९९.९९९ %  आईडी फोरम पर छद्म भेष में ही है जो हर हाल में उचित है / कोई भी असली नाम  से नही है यैसे में छद्म भेष की व्याख्या बेईमानी प्रतीत होती है / मैत्री  भाव से शुध्य मनोरजन ही लक्ष्य होनी चाहिए / कौन कितने आईडी से लोगिन करता  है ये मुख्य प्रश्न नही है / उदंड और असभ्य नही होना चाहिए / अभद्र भाषा के  प्रयोग से बचना चाहिए / किसी भी सदस्य को अपमानित करने की प्रविर्ती का  परित्याग होना चाहिए / उदंडता का जबाब उदंडता नही हो सकती / पूर्वाग्रह का  परित्याग आवश्यक है तभी मैत्री भाव उत्पन्य होगा / कल कोई डाकू था तो क्या  आज इन्शान नही बन सकता है इस भाव को भी समझना होगा / हम हर किसी को बदल नही  सकते पर अपने आप को तो बदल  ही सकते है /  सिर्फ जबाब देने की मंशा से  जबाब देना अनुचित है / कहने को कुछ अच्छा नही है तो चुप रहना भी एक विकल्प  हो सकती है / सर्व हिताय सर्व सुखाई की भावना ही माहौल को खुशनुमा बना सकती  है /

----------


## Munneraja

> मुन्ना जी सादर प्रणाम. 
> 
> 
> आप का लेख देख हर्ष हुआ किन्तु कथ्य देख कर विषाद भी. खैर... मैं आपकी बातों का जवाब नहीं दे रही हूँ बल्कि प्रबंधन की तरफ उठी उँगली के विरुद्ध तर्क दे रही हूँ.  
> 
> प्रबंधन का मानना है कि प्रबंधन को पूर्वाग्रह से ग्रस्त होकर कार्यवाहियाँ नहीं करनी चाहिए. जो सदस्य कभी किसी गंभीर आरोपों के कारण प्रतिबंधित हुए हों और यदि वे क्षमायाचना करते हुए मंच में सकारात्मक एवं रचनात्मक कार्य करने का विश्वास दिलाते हैं तो प्रबंधन उनके प्रतिबन्ध पर पुनर्विचार भी कर सकता है. और ऐसे ही कुछ प्रकरणों में प्रबंधन ने लम्बे समय के लिए प्रतिबंधित कुछ सदस्यों को एक अवसर देते हुए मंच में नियमित प्रविष्टियों के लिए प्रतिबन्ध-मुक्त भी किया है. ऐसे सदस्यों की प्रविष्टियों पर प्रबंधन की दृष्टि लगातार बनी हुई है. जब तिहाड़ जेल में तत्कालीन जेल अधीक्षक किरण बेदी जी ने दुर्दांत  कैदियों से विषम परिस्थिति में भी रचनात्मक कार्य करवाए और उन्हें नवजीवन का एहसास करा दिया तो यह मंच तो निश्चित ही अपेक्षाकृत अधिक शिक्षित और विद्वान् सदस्यों  का  मिलन-केंद्र  है. प्रबंधन ने इसी प्रकार की उदार कार्य-प्रणाली पर कार्य किया है. यदि प्रबंधन की इस कार्य प्रणाली के परिणाम अनुकूल  नहीं मिले तो भी प्रबंधन इसे एक अनुभव अथवा प्रयोग समझेगा तथा किसी नवीन विकल्प की खोज करेगा.  इस पर किसी भी सदस्य को बुरा नहीं लगना चाहिए. धन्यवाद.


उमा जी 
आप क्या समझती हैं कि मुझ जैसा व्यक्ति सिर्फ एक वाकये को लेकर ही उद्दंड सदस्यों के प्रति दुराग्रह रखता है 
आप प्रबंधन के क्षेत्र में बने हुए इस प्रकार के सदस्यों के सूत्र को देखिये 
एक ही सदस्य के प्रबंधन को मजाक बना कर रख दिए हुए आपको एक नहीं कई वाकये उस सूत्र में मिलेंगे (यदि वह सूत्र मिटा या हटा नहीं दिया गया होगा तो)
यदि इस प्रकार के सदस्य को भी प्रबंधन अपनी तरफ से माफ कर देता है तो मैं आप से एक प्रश्न करता हूँ कि पीड़ित सदस्य के प्रति क्या आपका कोई कर्तव्य नहीं बनता है कि उद्दंड सदस्य उस से अपनी करनी के लिए खेद व्यक्त करे ? मैं कम से कम ५० अति गंभीर वाकये एक ही सदस्य के विरुद्ध गिना सकता हूँ और वो ही सदस्य आज उसी नाम से जिस से वह मूल रूप में फोरम पर आया था कार्य कर रहा है. 
तिस पर आप फोरम छोड़ कर गए सदस्यों को यहाँ आने के लिए कह रहे हैं, यह मात्र एक भ्रम लगता है कि आप उन सदस्यों के प्रति गंभीर हैं.........
कम से कम ऐसे सदस्य को पुरानी सदस्यता से तो वापस नहीं ही लेना चाहिए चाहे वह अन्य आईडी से पुराने नाम से भले ही जाना जाए.
आपके विषाद का तो पता नहीं कि क्यों हुआ है लेकिन यह एक गंभीरतम कार्य है जिस पर मैं उच्च प्रबंधन तक को कह चुका हूँ कि उस सदस्य की प्रारंभिक आईडी से कभी भी बैन निरस्त नहीं किया जाना चाहिए.
मैं चाहूँगा कि ठाकुर जी भी यहाँ इस विषय पर अपनी प्रतिक्रिया व्यक्त करें.

----------


## Munneraja

> बड़े भैया मैं आपसे अपील करता हूँ की आप या तो मुन्नेराजा या संतयेन के नाम को स्वीकार करे और उसके प्रविष्टियों को अपनी मान्यता दें.
> धन्यवाद


अनुज 
मेरा आप से यह प्रश्न है कि क्या मुझे वाकई में ये नाम फिर से स्वीकार करने चाहिए ? 
जब उच्च प्रबंधन अपने से पूछे गए प्रश्न का जवाब तक देना पसंद नहीं करता है तब यहाँ आकार क्या करू ?

----------


## ravi chacha

> उमा जी 
> आप क्या समझती हैं कि मुझ जैसा व्यक्ति सिर्फ एक वाकये को लेकर ही उद्दंड सदस्यों के प्रति दुराग्रह रखता है 
> आप प्रबंधन के क्षेत्र में बने हुए इस प्रकार के सदस्यों के सूत्र को देखिये 
> एक ही सदस्य के प्रबंधन को मजाक बना कर रख दिए हुए आपको एक नहीं कई वाकये उस सूत्र में मिलेंगे (यदि वह सूत्र मिटा या हटा नहीं दिया गया होगा तो)
> यदि इस प्रकार के सदस्य को भी प्रबंधन अपनी तरफ से माफ कर देता है तो मैं आप से एक प्रश्न करता हूँ कि पीड़ित सदस्य के प्रति क्या आपका कोई कर्तव्य नहीं बनता है कि उद्दंड सदस्य उस से अपनी करनी के लिए खेद व्यक्त करे ? मैं कम से कम ५० अति गंभीर वाकये एक ही सदस्य के विरुद्ध गिना सकता हूँ और वो ही सदस्य आज उसी नाम से जिस से वह मूल रूप में फोरम पर आया था कार्य कर रहा है. 
> तिस पर आप फोरम छोड़ कर गए सदस्यों को यहाँ आने के लिए कह रहे हैं, यह मात्र एक भ्रम लगता है कि आप उन सदस्यों के प्रति गंभीर हैं.........
> कम से कम ऐसे सदस्य को पुरानी सदस्यता से तो वापस नहीं ही लेना चाहिए चाहे वह अन्य आईडी से पुराने नाम से भले ही जाना जाए.
> आपके विषाद का तो पता नहीं कि क्यों हुआ है लेकिन यह एक गंभीरतम कार्य है जिस पर मैं उच्च प्रबंधन तक को कह चुका हूँ कि उस सदस्य की प्रारंभिक आईडी से कभी भी बैन निरस्त नहीं किया जाना चाहिए.
> मैं चाहूँगा कि ठाकुर जी भी यहाँ इस विषय पर अपनी प्रतिक्रिया व्यक्त करें.


जय श्री राम ....प्रबंधन  अच्छा है -  जय हो प्रबंधन  की

----------


## draculla

> अनुज 
> मेरा आप से यह प्रश्न है कि क्या मुझे वाकई में ये नाम फिर से स्वीकार करने चाहिए ? 
> जब उच्च प्रबंधन अपने से पूछे गए प्रश्न का जवाब तक देना पसंद नहीं करता है तब यहाँ आकार क्या करू ?


हाँ मेरे विचार से तो अवश्य अपनाना चाहिए.
प्रबंधन के द्वारा उचित जबाब नहीं दिए जाने के कारण ही मैंने भी अब सारे रचनात्मक कार्य बंद कर रखे है.
लेकिन यहाँ आना अच्छा लगता है.इसीलिए आ जाया करता हूँ, लेकिन अब पहले की तरह ज्यादा समय बिताने का मन नहीं करता है.
लेकिन हम क्या कर सकते हैं...प्रबंधन ने तो आदेश जारी कर रखा है की कोई भी सदस्य प्रबंधन के कार्य प्रणाली पर सवाल नहीं कर सकता है.

----------


## pankaj20882

ये फोरम बहुत अच्छा है । सभी बन्धु बान्धवोँ से अपील है कि बिना रागद्वेष के इसका मजा लेँ एवँ दूसरे नवोँ को मजा देँ । किसी बात को दिल पर मत लो यार ।

----------


## pankaj20882

मेरा कोइ मित्र नही बस फोरम ही मेरा मित्र है । जब भी काम से समय मिलता है मैँ यहाँ उपस्थित होता हूँ । पिछले कुछ दिनोँ से आपसी वाद विवाद या मनमुटाव के नापाक दर्शन हो रहे हैँ ।जो नये सदस्योँ को भ्रम मेँ डाल देते हैँ । मेरी अपील है कि बस मजा लेँ एवँ मजा देँ । शैतानी करना तो शैतानोँ का कार्य है । चल पड़े उन रास्तोँ पर ए जालिम , जिन रास्तो पर काँटे पड़े थे । पर जितने चुभने वाले काँटे थे डगर पे ए दोस्त , उतने ही चप्पल पहनाने वाले खड़े थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

> हाँ मेरे विचार से तो अवश्य अपनाना चाहिए.
> प्रबंधन के द्वारा उचित जबाब नहीं दिए जाने के कारण ही मैंने भी अब सारे रचनात्मक कार्य बंद कर रखे है.
> लेकिन यहाँ आना अच्छा लगता है.इसीलिए आ जाया करता हूँ, लेकिन अब पहले की तरह ज्यादा समय बिताने का मन नहीं करता है.
> लेकिन हम क्या कर सकते हैं...प्रबंधन ने तो आदेश जारी कर रखा है की कोई भी सदस्य प्रबंधन के कार्य प्रणाली पर सवाल नहीं कर सकता है.


जय श्री राम --भाई

----------


## The Hero

> उमा जी 
> आप क्या समझती हैं कि मुझ जैसा व्यक्ति सिर्फ एक वाकये को लेकर ही उद्दंड सदस्यों के प्रति दुराग्रह रखता है 
> आप प्रबंधन के क्षेत्र में बने हुए इस प्रकार के सदस्यों के सूत्र को देखिये 
> एक ही सदस्य के प्रबंधन को मजाक बना कर रख दिए हुए आपको एक नहीं कई वाकये उस सूत्र में मिलेंगे (यदि वह सूत्र मिटा या हटा नहीं दिया गया होगा तो)
> यदि इस प्रकार के सदस्य को भी प्रबंधन अपनी तरफ से माफ कर देता है तो मैं आप से एक प्रश्न करता हूँ कि पीड़ित सदस्य के प्रति क्या आपका कोई कर्तव्य नहीं बनता है कि उद्दंड सदस्य उस से अपनी करनी के लिए खेद व्यक्त करे ? मैं कम से कम ५० अति गंभीर वाकये एक ही सदस्य के विरुद्ध गिना सकता हूँ और वो ही सदस्य आज उसी नाम से जिस से वह मूल रूप में फोरम पर आया था कार्य कर रहा है. 
> तिस पर आप फोरम छोड़ कर गए सदस्यों को यहाँ आने के लिए कह रहे हैं, यह मात्र एक भ्रम लगता है कि आप उन सदस्यों के प्रति गंभीर हैं.........
> कम से कम ऐसे सदस्य को पुरानी सदस्यता से तो वापस नहीं ही लेना चाहिए चाहे वह अन्य आईडी से पुराने नाम से भले ही जाना जाए.
> आपके विषाद का तो पता नहीं कि क्यों हुआ है लेकिन यह एक गंभीरतम कार्य है *जिस पर मैं उच्च प्रबंधन तक को कह चुका हूँ कि उस सदस्य की प्रारंभिक आईडी से कभी भी बैन निरस्त नहीं किया जाना चाहिए.*
> मैं चाहूँगा कि ठाकुर जी भी यहाँ इस विषय पर अपनी प्रतिक्रिया व्यक्त करें.


मुन्ना भैय्या सबसे पहले आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद की आपने मुझे यहाँ प्रतिकिर्या व्यक्त करने के लिये कहा |
मै मुन्ना भैय्या से इत्तेफाक नहीं रखता हूँ जैसा की मैंने पहले भी लिखा है की प्रबंधन को ऐसे सदस्यों पर कड़ी कार्यवाही करनी चाहिये जो फोरम के नियमों को भंग करते हैं फिर चाहे वो कोई नवागत हो या स्वर्ण सदस्य क्योंकि नियम सबके लिये बनाये जाते हैं |
ऐसे सदस्य जो बार - बार नियमों का उल्लंघन करते हैं उन्हें आजीवन प्रतिबंधित कर देना ही सही है |
जैसा की साक्षात्कार में 'गुरूजी' ने भी माना है की वो वर्तमान फोरम के नियमन कार्य से दुखी हैं (यहाँ देखिये )    
मै भी गुरूजी से सहमत हूँ की आज के नियामक मंडल से वर्तमान का नियामक मंडल बेहतर था |

----------


## The Hero

> ठाकुर जी, नमस्कार.
> जैसा कि मैंने इस सूत्र की पूर्व प्रविष्टियों में लिखा है कि प्रबंधन उद्दंड सदस्यों को मंच की मुख्य धारा में वापसी चाहता है इसलिए उदारता वरती गयी है. एक दो प्रकरण को यदि छोड़ दें तो यह उदारता कारगर साबित हुयी है. कुछ (शायद दो या तीन) सदस्य ही ऐसे बचे हैं जो पर्याप्त क्षमा-संदेशों की प्राप्ति के उपरान्त प्रतिबन्ध मुक्त होने के बाद भी मंच में सकारात्मक सहयोग नहीं कर रहे हैं. प्रबंधन को यह तो स्वीकार्य है किन्तु जब वह प्रबंधन सदस्यों सहित अन्य सदस्यों का उपहास उड़ाते हुए व्यंग्य करते हैं तो कुछ परेशानी अवश्य होती हैं. प्रबंधन ऐसे सदस्यों की प्रत्येक प्रविष्टि पर दृष्टि डाले हुए है. इनकी अगली गलती इनके मंचीय कार्यों की इति भी हो सकती है. 
> दरअसल, यही चुनिन्दा सदस्य ही अलग अलग प्रयोक्तानामों से मंच पर आकर वातावरण को दूषित करते हैं. ये अपनी सिरफिरी प्रवृत्ति के शिकार हैं. प्रबंधन को सुधी सदस्यों से अपेक्षा है कि वे ऐसे सदस्यों से अधिक वार्तालाप न करते हुए उनकी दूषित प्रविष्टियों की शिकायत करें. ताकि उनके विरुद्ध निषेधात्मक कारवाही की जा सके. धन्यवाद.


प्रिये उमा जी , कभी - कभी मुझे आश्चर्य होता है की प्रबंधन सब कुछ जानते हुवे भी मौन धारण कर लेता है |

----------


## The Hero

> मित्र जरा तारीख भी देख लिया करे 30-07-2011,   को कहा गया था उस समय ( वर्तमान फोरम के नियमन कार्य से दुखी हैं) इसके बाद ही नियामक मंडली भंग कर दी गई थी और इसके बाद नई नियामक मंडली बनी थी जो अभी है और अच्छा कार्य कर रही है


जिन पर आरोप सिद्ध हो जाता है वो प्रत्यारोप नहीं लगते |

----------


## Munneraja

> हाँ मेरे विचार से तो अवश्य अपनाना चाहिए.
> प्रबंधन के द्वारा उचित जबाब नहीं दिए जाने के कारण ही मैंने भी अब सारे रचनात्मक कार्य बंद कर रखे है.
> लेकिन यहाँ आना अच्छा लगता है.इसीलिए आ जाया करता हूँ, लेकिन अब पहले की तरह ज्यादा समय बिताने का मन नहीं करता है.
> लेकिन हम क्या कर सकते हैं...प्रबंधन ने तो आदेश जारी कर रखा है की कोई भी सदस्य प्रबंधन के कार्य प्रणाली पर सवाल नहीं कर सकता है.


मैं प्रबंधन की कार्यप्रणाली पर नहीं प्रबंधन की गलती की बात कर रहा हूँ अनुज, जब मन नहीं करे तो यहाँ आकार करने को रह क्या जाता है भई ..!!

----------


## Madan39

> जैसा की साक्षात्कार में 'गुरूजी' ने भी माना है की वो वर्तमान फोरम के नियमन कार्य से दुखी हैं (यहाँ देखिये )    
> मै भी गुरूजी से सहमत हूँ की आज के नियामक मंडल से वर्तमान का नियामक मंडल बेहतर था |


ठाकुर जी ,
आज के और वर्तमान में क्या अंतर है ? क्या कहना चाहते थे आप ?

----------


## Madan39

> प्रिये उमा जी , कभी - कभी मुझे आश्चर्य होता है की प्रबंधन सब कुछ जानते हुवे भी मौन धारण कर लेता है |



ठाकुर जी ! इसमें आश्चर्य होने बाली बात कहाँ से आ गयी / घर के मुखिया  को  आगे पीछे दायें बाएं चारों ओर नजर रखनी पडती है / मुखिया का उद्देश्य अपने  घर को सुचारू रूप से चलाना होता है इसके लिए कभी कभी कुछ आहुतियाँ भी देनी  पडती है और कुछ बातें नजर अंदाज भी करना पड़ जाता है / कभी कभी विपरीत  परिस्थितियों में समझौता करना भी घर के लिए हितकर सावित होता है /कठोरता के  साथ नरम स्वभाव ही मुखिया का असल पहचान होता है/ उलझन को सुलझाना ही मुख्य  उद्देश्य होना चाहिए तभी कोई स्टीक रास्तानिकल सकता है / पर्वंधन फोरम को  विवाद रहित चाहते है, हमें उनका सहयोग करना चाहिए / व्यर्थ के टिका टिपन्नी  से बचना ही हितकर होगा /

----------


## Ranveer

> मुन्ना भैय्या सबसे पहले आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद की आपने मुझे यहाँ प्रतिकिर्या व्यक्त करने के लिये कहा |
> मै मुन्ना भैय्या से इत्तेफाक नहीं रखता हूँ जैसा की मैंने पहले भी लिखा है की प्रबंधन को ऐसे सदस्यों पर कड़ी कार्यवाही करनी चाहिये जो फोरम के नियमों को भंग करते हैं फिर चाहे वो कोई नवागत हो या स्वर्ण सदस्य क्योंकि नियम सबके लिये बनाये जाते हैं |
> ऐसे सदस्य जो बार - बार नियमों का उल्लंघन करते हैं उन्हें आजीवन प्रतिबंधित कर देना ही सही है |
> जैसा की साक्षात्कार में 'गुरूजी' ने भी माना है की वो वर्तमान फोरम के नियमन कार्य से दुखी हैं (यहाँ देखिये )    
> मै भी गुरूजी से सहमत हूँ की आज के नियामक मंडल से वर्तमान का नियामक मंडल बेहतर था |


मित्र ! वो प्रविष्टि एक साल से अधिक पुरानी है । इसके बाद प्रबंधन मे काफी बदलाव किए गए है । 

खैर , मेरी एक जिज्ञासा है की क्या आप सचमुच वही ठाकुर जी हैं जो पिछले फोरम पर थे ? अभी तक आपने स्पष्ट नहीं कहा । 
जैसा की प्रयोक्ता नाम आपने चुना है उससे मुझे भी भ्रम हो रहा है । 
कृपया मेरी शंका दूर करें ।

----------


## Toofanmail

> मित्र ! वो प्रविष्टि एक साल से अधिक पुरानी है । इसके बाद प्रबंधन मे काफी बदलाव किए गए है । 
> 
> खैर , मेरी एक जिज्ञासा है की क्या आप सचमुच वही ठाकुर जी हैं जो पिछले फोरम पर थे ? अभी तक आपने स्पष्ट नहीं कहा । 
> जैसा की प्रयोक्ता नाम आपने चुना है उससे मुझे भी भ्रम हो रहा है । 
> कृपया मेरी शंका दूर करें ।



*सिर्फ आप को ही नही भ्रम की स्थिति बरकरार  है कई सदस्य भ्रम में है ठाकुर जी को स्थिति साफ करनी चाहिए*

----------


## ravi chacha

*ठाकुर जी को स्थिति साफ करनी चाहिए*

----------


## Munneraja

> मित्र ! वो प्रविष्टि एक साल से अधिक पुरानी है । इसके बाद प्रबंधन मे काफी बदलाव किए गए है । 
> 
> खैर , मेरी एक जिज्ञासा है की क्या आप सचमुच वही ठाकुर जी हैं जो पिछले फोरम पर थे ? अभी तक आपने स्पष्ट नहीं कहा । 
> जैसा की प्रयोक्ता नाम आपने चुना है उससे मुझे भी भ्रम हो रहा है । 
> कृपया मेरी शंका दूर करें ।





> *सिर्फ आप को ही नही भ्रम की स्थिति बरकरार  है कई सदस्य भ्रम में है ठाकुर जी को स्थिति साफ करनी चाहिए*


इस स्थिति को मैं स्पष्ट कर देता हूँ कि ये वो ठाकुर जी नहीं हैं 
ये कोई और हैं और सभी यह निश्चित रूप से जान लें कि जो मैं कह रहा हूँ वह एकदम सोलह आने सच है. 

इन ठाकुर जी ने अपने आईडी में आने वाले सभी प्रकार के सन्देश सामान्य सदस्यों के लिए बंद कर रखे हैं जो कि असली ठाकुर जी के व्यक्तित्व से मेल नहीं खाता है.
वैसे प्रबंधन को चाहिए कि पूर्व प्रशासक ठाकुर जी के नाम से एकदम मिलती हुई इस आईडी के नाम में तुरंत परिवर्तन किया जाए जैसा कि फोरम के नियम में स्पष्ट था कि प्रबंधन के नाम से मिलते जुलते किसी भी आईडी को स्वीकार नहीं किया जाएगा.

----------


## aman009

> इस स्थिति को मैं स्पष्ट कर देता हूँ कि ये वो ठाकुर जी नहीं हैं 
> ये कोई और हैं और सभी यह निश्चित रूप से जान लें कि जो मैं कह रहा हूँ वह एकदम सोलह आने सच है. 
> 
> इन ठाकुर जी ने अपने आईडी में आने वाले सभी प्रकार के सन्देश सामान्य सदस्यों के लिए बंद कर रखे हैं जो कि असली ठाकुर जी के व्यक्तित्व से मेल नहीं खाता है.
> वैसे प्रबंधन को चाहिए कि पूर्व प्रशासक ठाकुर जी के नाम से एकदम मिलती हुई इस आईडी के नाम में तुरंत परिवर्तन किया जाए जैसा कि फोरम के नियम में स्पष्ट था कि प्रबंधन के नाम से मिलते जुलते किसी भी आईडी को स्वीकार नहीं किया जाएगा.



भ्रम तो हर किसी को है / कई तरह के बातें सामने आ रही है जो भ्रम को और आगे बढ़ाते जा रही है / इनके सन्देश सामान्य  सदस्यों के लिए बंद  हैं / कई  सूत्र पर इनकी टिपन्नी सोचने पर मजबूर कर देती है / आप कह रहें है कि ये ठाकुर जी नही है इसका मतलब तो ये  हुआ की आप के पास कोई ठोस सबूत भी होगी? पर्वंधन के मौन भी शायद इसी ओर  इशारा करता है/ स्थिति को साफ करना बेहद जरुरी हो गया है / पूर्व प्रशासक के  नाम से आईडी अनुचित प्रतीत होती है / ठाकुर जी अपने आप को ही असली बता रहे  है परन्तु कोई ठोस सबूत आज तक पेश नही कर पायें है इससे भ्रम की स्थिति  प्रबल होते जा रही है /

----------


## draculla

> इस स्थिति को मैं स्पष्ट कर देता हूँ कि ये वो ठाकुर जी नहीं हैं 
> ये कोई और हैं और सभी यह निश्चित रूप से जान लें कि जो मैं कह रहा हूँ वह एकदम सोलह आने सच है. 
> 
> इन ठाकुर जी ने अपने आईडी में आने वाले सभी प्रकार के सन्देश सामान्य सदस्यों के लिए बंद कर रखे हैं जो कि असली ठाकुर जी के व्यक्तित्व से मेल नहीं खाता है.
> वैसे प्रबंधन को चाहिए कि पूर्व प्रशासक ठाकुर जी के नाम से एकदम मिलती हुई इस आईडी के नाम में तुरंत परिवर्तन किया जाए जैसा कि फोरम के नियम में स्पष्ट था कि प्रबंधन के नाम से मिलते जुलते किसी भी आईडी को स्वीकार नहीं किया जाएगा.



बड़े भैया मैंने यह सुझाव प्रबंधन को दिया था.
लेकिन उनका कहना है की "उपलब्ध प्रयोक्ता नाम का चयन करने का अधिकार सबको है |"
अब कोई क्या बोले??!!!!

----------


## ravi chacha

> बड़े भैया मैंने यह सुझाव प्रबंधन को दिया था.
> लेकिन उनका कहना है की "उपलब्ध प्रयोक्ता नाम का चयन करने का अधिकार सबको है |"
> अब कोई क्या बोले??!!!!


उपलब्ध प्रयोक्ता नाम का चयन करने का अधिकार सबको होना ही चाहिए  प्रयोक्ता नाम  नाम पेटेंट तो होते  नहीं है की नियम भंग होगा 
यदि किसी को प्रयोक्ता नाम से तकलीफ है तो भारत सरकार से कानूनी तोर पर  पेटेंट करा ले

----------


## badboy123455

> इस स्थिति को मैं स्पष्ट कर देता हूँ कि ये वो ठाकुर जी नहीं हैं 
> ये कोई और हैं और सभी यह निश्चित रूप से जान लें कि जो मैं कह रहा हूँ वह एकदम सोलह आने सच है. 
> 
> इन ठाकुर जी ने अपने आईडी में आने वाले सभी प्रकार के सन्देश सामान्य सदस्यों के लिए बंद कर रखे हैं जो कि असली ठाकुर जी के व्यक्तित्व से मेल नहीं खाता है.
> वैसे प्रबंधन को चाहिए कि पूर्व प्रशासक ठाकुर जी के नाम से एकदम मिलती हुई इस आईडी के नाम में तुरंत परिवर्तन किया जाए जैसा कि फोरम के नियम में स्पष्ट था कि प्रबंधन के नाम से मिलते जुलते किसी भी आईडी को स्वीकार नहीं किया जाएगा.


*धन्यवाद बड़े भेया इस जानकारी हेतु !*

----------


## groopji

> मुन्ना भैय्या सबसे पहले आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद की आपने मुझे यहाँ प्रतिकिर्या व्यक्त करने के लिये कहा |
> मै मुन्ना भैय्या से इत्तेफाक नहीं रखता हूँ जैसा की मैंने पहले भी लिखा है की प्रबंधन को ऐसे सदस्यों पर कड़ी कार्यवाही करनी चाहिये जो फोरम के नियमों को भंग करते हैं फिर चाहे वो कोई नवागत हो या स्वर्ण सदस्य क्योंकि नियम सबके लिये बनाये जाते हैं |
> ऐसे सदस्य जो बार - बार नियमों का उल्लंघन करते हैं उन्हें आजीवन प्रतिबंधित कर देना ही सही है |
> जैसा की साक्षात्कार में 'गुरूजी' ने भी माना है की वो वर्तमान फोरम के नियमन कार्य से दुखी हैं (यहाँ देखिये )    
> मै भी गुरूजी से सहमत हूँ की आज के नियामक मंडल से वर्तमान का नियामक मंडल बेहतर था |



श्रीमन जी ---- नीली रंग से लिखी हुई प्रविष्टि के लिए सिर्फ इतना ही कहना चाहूँगा की उसकी प्रकाशन तिथि वर्तमान से एक वर्ष पूर्व की है तो हम किस प्रकार के वर्तमान की बात कर रहे हैं ?

साथ जी ये लाल रंग की लाइन में जो लिखा है उसका क्या मतलब है ? ..... अब मुझे लगने लगा है की मेरा व्याकरण में हाथ बहुत तंग है :mepullhair:

----------


## The Hero

> ठाकुर जी ,
> आज के और वर्तमान में क्या अंतर है ? क्या कहना चाहते थे आप ?


प्रिय pks जी ,  ये केवल मै ही नहीं आप भी अच्छे से जानते होंगे की पुराने फोरम के नियामक मंडल में एक से बढ़कर एक नियामक थे जिनमे मुन्ना भैय्या जैसा दूरभाषी ,जय भाई जैसे हिंदी भाषा के जानकरऔर रचनाकार , अलैक भाई जैसे उर्दू भाषा के जानकार , शाम भाई जैसे मित्रवत भाव रखने वाले , मलेठिया जी जैसे शांत विचार रखने वाले नियामक थे |

----------


## The Hero

> *श्रीमन* जी ---- नीली रंग से लिखी हुई प्रविष्टि के लिए सिर्फ इतना ही कहना चाहूँगा की उसकी प्रकाशन तिथि वर्तमान से एक वर्ष पूर्व की है तो हम किस प्रकार के वर्तमान की बात कर रहे हैं ?
> 
> साथ जी ये लाल रंग की लाइन में जो लिखा है उसका क्या मतलब है ? ..... अब मुझे लगने लगा है की मेरा व्याकरण में हाथ बहुत तंग है :mepullhair:


प्रिय विक्रम जी , मै आज के नियामक मंडल की ही बात कर रहा हूँ |
यहाँ पर लिखने में गलती हुई है पूर्व की जगह वर्तमान लिख गया था |

----------


## The Hero

> इस स्थिति को मैं स्पष्ट कर देता हूँ कि ये वो ठाकुर जी नहीं हैं 
> ये कोई और हैं और सभी यह निश्चित रूप से जान लें कि जो मैं कह रहा हूँ वह एकदम सोलह आने सच है. 
> 
> इन ठाकुर जी ने अपने आईडी में आने वाले सभी प्रकार के सन्देश सामान्य सदस्यों के लिए बंद कर रखे हैं जो कि असली ठाकुर जी के व्यक्तित्व से मेल नहीं खाता है.
> वैसे प्रबंधन को चाहिए कि पूर्व प्रशासक ठाकुर जी के नाम से एकदम मिलती हुई इस आईडी के नाम में तुरंत परिवर्तन किया जाए जैसा कि फोरम के नियम में स्पष्ट था कि प्रबंधन के नाम से मिलते जुलते किसी भी आईडी को स्वीकार नहीं किया जाएगा.


मुन्ना भैय्या आप इतने वरिष्ठ होकर भी ऐसी बात लिख रहे हैं फोरम के नियम क्रमांक ७ के अनुसार किसी भी सदस्य की पहचान सार्वजानिक करना या उसे पहचान बताने के लिये विवश करना मना है |
सामान्य सदस्यों के सन्देश बंद करने का भी एक कारण है |
ये काम प्रबंधन और कितनी बार करेगा एक बार ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक १६/०८/२००९ ) की सभी प्रविष्टियाँ और आई डी को गुप्त रूप से मिटाकर एक नकली आई डी २८/१२/२०१० बनाकर सदस्यों को भ्रम में रखा हुआ है |
आपकी जानकारी के लिये आपको बता दूँ अब ठाकुर जी प्रबंधन में नहीं हैं |

----------


## The Hero

> मित्र ! वो प्रविष्टि एक साल से अधिक पुरानी है । इसके बाद प्रबंधन मे काफी बदलाव किए गए है । 
> 
> खैर , मेरी एक जिज्ञासा है की क्या आप सचमुच वही ठाकुर जी हैं जो पिछले फोरम पर थे ? अभी तक आपने स्पष्ट नहीं कहा । 
> जैसा की प्रयोक्ता नाम आपने चुना है उससे मुझे भी भ्रम हो रहा है । 
> कृपया मेरी शंका दूर करें ।


क्या मेरे ये बताने से की मै ठाकुर जी ( पूर्व प्रशासक ) हूँ प्रबंधन वो सभी प्रविष्टियाँ जो गुप्त रूप से मिटा दी गयी हैं वो फोरम पर वापस आ सकती हैं ?

----------


## badboy123455

यो नही माने भाई ,ये तो पूर्व प्रशासक स्वयम आ जाए तो उसे भी नकली साबित कर डे /अच्छा होमवर्क किया हे पूर्व प्रशसक की आय डी पे ,शाबाश

----------


## Munneraja

> भ्रम तो हर किसी को है / कई तरह के बातें सामने आ  रही है जो भ्रम को और आगे बढ़ाते जा रही है / इनके सन्देश सामान्य  सदस्यों  के लिए बंद  हैं / कई  सूत्र पर इनकी टिपन्नी सोचने पर मजबूर कर देती है /  आप कह रहें है कि ये ठाकुर जी नही है इसका मतलब तो ये  हुआ की आप के पास  कोई ठोस सबूत भी होगी? पर्वंधन के मौन भी शायद इसी ओर  इशारा करता है/  स्थिति को साफ करना बेहद जरुरी हो गया है / पूर्व प्रशासक के  नाम से आईडी  अनुचित प्रतीत होती है / ठाकुर जी अपने आप को ही असली बता रहे  है परन्तु  कोई ठोस सबूत आज तक पेश नही कर पायें है इससे भ्रम की स्थिति  प्रबल होते  जा रही है /


जब मैं यहाँ यह बात इतने प्रबल निश्चितता से कह रहा हूँ तो यह एकदम सत्य है भई.



> बड़े भैया मैंने यह सुझाव प्रबंधन को दिया था.
> लेकिन उनका कहना है की "उपलब्ध प्रयोक्ता नाम का चयन करने का अधिकार सबको है |"
> अब कोई क्या बोले??!!!!


उपलब्ध प्रयोक्ता नाम चयन का अधिकार तो सबको होना चाहिए लेकिन प्रबंधन के  नाम से एकदम मिलता हुआ नाम लेकर कोई भी सभी सदस्यों को भ्रमित कर सकता है.  यदि ऐसा ही है तो गुरूजी के नाम से मिलते जुलते नामो वाली आईडी को क्यों  मिटाया गया था जब उस आईडी के धारक ने गुरूजी के नाम से भ्रम फैलाना शुरू  किया था, तब भी उसे रहने दिया जाता.
प्रबंधन की चुप्पी से फोरम के सदस्यों को भ्रमित होकर जाने कितनी मानसिक क्षति झेलनी पड़ती है यह प्रबंधन इग्नोर कर रहा है.



> मुन्ना भैय्या आप इतने वरिष्ठ होकर भी ऐसी बात लिख रहे हैं फोरम के नियम क्रमांक ७ के अनुसार किसी भी सदस्य की पहचान सार्वजानिक करना या उसे पहचान बताने के लिये विवश करना मना है |
> सामान्य सदस्यों के सन्देश बंद करने का भी एक कारण है |
> ये काम प्रबंधन और कितनी बार करेगा एक बार ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक  १६/०८/२००९ ) की सभी प्रविष्टियाँ और आई डी को गुप्त रूप से मिटाकर एक नकली  आई डी २८/१२/२०१० बनाकर सदस्यों को भ्रम में रखा हुआ है |
> आपकी जानकारी के लिये आपको बता दूँ अब ठाकुर जी प्रबंधन में नहीं हैं |


आप को नियम का खुलासा मैं पूर्ण रूप से कर दूं 
हम यहाँ  आपको अपनी पहचान बताने को विवश नहीं कर रहे हैं अपितु आप को ठाकुर जी के  अन्यान्य नाम से अपनी आईडी बनाने पर आप से यह पूछा जा रहा है कि आप ठाकुर  जी हैं या नहीं. यह पहचान से अलग है और आप यह स्पष्ट ना कर के सभी सदस्यों  को भ्रम में बनाए रख कर गलत कार्य कर रहे हैं. मैं मानता हूँ कि आप अभी तक  सामान्य एवं संयत व्यवहार कर रहे हैं लेकिन सभी को भ्रम में बनाए रख कर  सदस्यों के साथ खिलवाड़ भी कर रहे हैं. 
यदि आप अब भी अपनी स्थिति स्पष्ट नहीं करेंगे तो मुझे प्रबंधन को यह कहना होगा कि आप की आईडी को तुरंत प्रभाव से बंद कर दिया जाए.
आप ठाकुर जी के नाम से आईडी बना कर और उन ही के रूप में यहाँ रह कर क्या साबित करना चाहते हैं ?
आप  जो कुछ लिख रहे हैं वो सब संयत है इसलिए आप फोरम के काम के व्यक्ति हो  सकते हैं लेकिन यहाँ एक गलत कार्य कर रहे हैं कि किसी छद्म नाम से अपना  कार्य कर रहे हैं.

----------


## The Hero

> उपलब्ध प्रयोक्ता नाम चयन का अधिकार तो सबको होना चाहिए लेकिन प्रबंधन के  नाम से एकदम मिलता हुआ नाम लेकर कोई भी सभी सदस्यों को भ्रमित कर सकता है  यदि ऐसा ही है तो गुरूजी के नाम से मिलते जुलते नामो वाली आईडी को क्यों  मिटाया गया था जब उस आईडी के धारक ने गुरूजी के नाम से भ्रम फैलाना शुरू  किया था, तब भी उसे रहने दिया जाता.प्रबंधन की चुप्पी से फोरम के सदस्यों को भ्रमित होकर जाने कितनी मानसिक क्षति झेलनी पड़ती है यह प्रबंधन इग्नोर कर रहा है.आप को नियम का खुलासा मैं पूर्ण रूप से कर दूं हम यहाँ  आपको अपनी पहचान बताने को विवश नहीं कर रहे हैं अपितु आप को ठाकुर जी के  अन्यान्य नाम से अपनी आईडी बनाने पर आप से यह पूछा जा रहा है कि आप ठाकुर  जी हैं या नहीं. यह पहचान से अलग है और आप यह स्पष्ट ना कर के सभी सदस्यों  को भ्रम में बनाए रख कर गलत कार्य कर रहे हैं. मैं मानता हूँ कि आप अभी तक  सामान्य एवं संयत व्यवहार कर रहे हैं लेकिन सभी को भ्रम में बनाए रख कर  सदस्यों के साथ खिलवाड़ भी कर रहे हैं. यदि आप अब भी अपनी स्थिति स्पष्ट नहीं करेंगे तो मुझे प्रबंधन को यह कहना होगा कि आप की आईडी को तुरंत प्रभाव से बंद कर दिया जाए.आप ठाकुर जी के नाम से आईडी बना कर और उन ही के रूप में यहाँ रह कर क्या साबित करना चाहते हैं ?आप  जो कुछ लिख रहे हैं वो सब संयत है इसलिए आप फोरम के काम के व्यक्ति हो  सकते हैं लेकिन यहाँ एक गलत कार्य कर रहे हैं कि किसी छद्म नाम से अपना  कार्य कर रहे हैं.


मुन्ना भैय्या , आपकी जानकारी के लिये एक बार आपको फिर से बता रहा हूँ कि अब ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक) प्रबंधन मे नही बल्कि वो एक आम सदस्य हैँ |आपको क्या लगता है कि "*******" केवल आपका ही नाम है जी नही इस भारत देश मे एक नही सैकड़ोँ की संख्या मे ******* जी मिल जायेँगे |अभी तक भारत सरकार ने ऐसा कोई प्रवधान नही बनाया है की कोई सदस्य अपने स्यवं के नाम को पेटेँट करवा सके |शायद यही कारण है कि किसी भी व्यक्ति को कोई भी नाम रखने की पूर्ण रूप से स्वतंत्रता प्राप्त है |मैने अभी तक किसी से ये तो नही कहा कि आप मुझे ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक) ही समझे तो फिर आप ये कैसे कह सकते हैँ कि मै फोरम के सदस्योँ मानसिक रूप से क्षति पहुँचा रहा हूँ ?भविष्य मे भी मेरा योगदान संयत रूप मे जारी रहेगा परन्तु उससे पहले मुझे प्रबंधन के उत्तर की प्रतिक्षा है कि ऐसा क्योँ किया गया ?

----------


## Ranveer

> क्या मेरे ये बताने से की मै ठाकुर जी ( पूर्व प्रशासक ) हूँ प्रबंधन वो सभी प्रविष्टियाँ जो गुप्त रूप से मिटा दी गयी हैं वो फोरम पर वापस आ सकती हैं ?


मित्र ! 
हमने तो बस उत्सुकतावश पूछ लिया था । बताना या न बताना आपकी इच्छा पर निर्भर है । 
हम तो गहरे पानी की मछली है , घाट घाट का पानी गटक लेने के कारण सदस्यों को पहचान लेते हैं । 

वैसे आपने  जो गुप्त रूप से मिटाने का आरोप लगाया है वो वास्तव मे ठाकुर जी की इच्छा से हुआ है । मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार उन्होने खुद ये मांग की थी उनके सारे पोस्ट मिटा दिये  जाएँ । 
उन्होने ऐसी मांग क्यूँ की थी शायद वे खुद जानते होंगे पर प्रबंधन ने एक पूर्व प्रशासक की निजता का सम्मान करते हुए उनके पोस्ट मिटा दिये । 
अब यदि आप खुद ठाकुर जी हैं तो आप ही बता दें की आपने क्यूँ अपनी पोस्ट मिटाने की मांग की थी ?

----------


## ravi chacha

> मित्र ! 
> हमने तो बस उत्सुकतावश पूछ लिया था । बताना या न बताना आपकी इच्छा पर निर्भर है । 
> हम तो गहरे पानी की मछली है , घाट घाट का पानी गटक लेने के कारण सदस्यों को पहचान लेते हैं । 
> 
> वैसे आपने  जो गुप्त रूप से मिटाने का आरोप लगाया है वो वास्तव मे ठाकुर जी की इच्छा से हुआ है । मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार उन्होने खुद ये मांग की थी उनके सारे पोस्ट मिटा दिये  जाएँ । 
> उन्होने ऐसी मांग क्यूँ की थी शायद वे खुद जानते होंगे पर प्रबंधन ने एक पूर्व प्रशासक की निजता का सम्मान करते हुए उनके पोस्ट मिटा दिये । 
> अब यदि आप खुद ठाकुर जी हैं तो आप ही बता दें की आपने क्यूँ अपनी पोस्ट मिटाने की मांग की थी ?


मस्त छक्का  मारा है गुरु ...............

----------


## shakti36

_एक ठाकुर जी को लेकर इतनी सारी चर्चाएँ फिर भी कोई निचोड़ नही / फोरम  मनोरंजन मात्र के लिए है किसी के पहचान के लिए ये फोरम गंभीर नही है फिर भी  चर्चाएँ जारी है / 
व्यस्क फोरम में छद्म भेष ही उपयुक्त है और यहाँ हर कोई छद्म भेष में ही है  / थोड़ी देर के लिए मान लिया जाए ये वही ठाकुर जी (पूर्व पर्शाशक) है अथवा  ये भी मान लें की ये वो ठाकुर जी नही है इसके क्या फर्क पड़ता है / कोई भी सदस्य अपने आप को कैसे सावित  करेगा की वो वही है ? शायद अपने आप को सावित करना टेढ़ी खीर से कम नही /  मुझे लगता है इस विवाद को यही समाप्त कर दिया जाए / ठाकुर जी की आईडी को  फोरम स्वीकार कर चूका है तभी इनका आईडी बना है यही सबसे बड़ी सबूत है /  ठाकुर जी से भी निवेदन करना चाहूँगा सब कुछ भूल कर अपना सहयोग फोरम को दें  विवाद में बिना पड़े / इस चेप्टर को यही समाप्त करें / इसी में हर सदस्य की  तथा फोरम की भलाई है / विवाद ही बुराई की जड़ है इसे मिटाना ही होगा तभी  शांति तथा सुचारू रूप से फोरम पर सदस्य अपना मनोरजन कर पाएंगे /_

----------


## draculla

> जब मैं यहाँ यह बात इतने प्रबल निश्चितता से कह रहा हूँ तो यह एकदम सत्य है भई.
> 
> उपलब्ध प्रयोक्ता नाम चयन का अधिकार तो सबको होना चाहिए लेकिन प्रबंधन के  नाम से एकदम मिलता हुआ नाम लेकर कोई भी सभी सदस्यों को भ्रमित कर सकता है.  यदि ऐसा ही है तो गुरूजी के नाम से मिलते जुलते नामो वाली आईडी को क्यों  मिटाया गया था जब उस आईडी के धारक ने गुरूजी के नाम से भ्रम फैलाना शुरू  किया था, तब भी उसे रहने दिया जाता.
> प्रबंधन की चुप्पी से फोरम के सदस्यों को भ्रमित होकर जाने कितनी मानसिक क्षति झेलनी पड़ती है यह प्रबंधन इग्नोर कर रहा है.



वाह बड़े भैया इस बार आपने बहुत ही उचित प्रश्न पूछा है.....
यदि प्रबंधन इतनी ही निष्पक्ष है तो इसका जबाब अवश्य दें.
कुछ सदस्य बोल रहे हैं की नाम को पेटेंट करवा लें....
उन्हें इस प्रकार की बचकानी बात करने से पहले सोच लेना चाहिए की दुनिया में कहीं भी व्यक्ति द्वारा नाम को या शब्द जिसका कोई अर्थ निकालता हो उसे पेटेंट करवाने का रिवाज नहीं है.
क्या कोई ऐसा उदहारण दे सकता है?
यदि वह दे दे तो मैं अपना नाम जरुर पेटेंट करवा लूँगा.
प्रबंधन से भी गुजारिश है की वह भी कोई पक्ष रखने से पहले यह जरूर सोच ले की इसके बाद कहीं उनकी किरकिरी तो नहीं हो जायेगी.

यह सही है की गुरु जी से मिलाता जुलता नाम आज तक फोरम पर हटाया जाता रहा है.
अब यदि प्रबंधन इस पर यह पक्ष रखता है की वह ठाकुर जी का नाम रखने की इजाजत दे सकता है क्योकि ठाकुर जी अब फोरम छोड़ चुके है, तो अलग बात है.(लगता हा मैंने प्रबंधन की मदद कर दी. :))
एक बार मैंने पुराने फोरम पर सिर्फ मस्ती में एक उजर नेम बनाया था.......*नियामक* हा हा हा हा 
वह भी फोरम पर उपलब्ध था लेकिन उसे २ घंटे में हटा दिया गया था.

----------


## The Hero

> मित्र ! हमने तो बस उत्सुकतावश पूछ लिया था । बताना या न बताना आपकी इच्छा पर निर्भर है । हम तो गहरे पानी की मछली है , घाट घाट का पानी गटक लेने के कारण सदस्यों को पहचान लेते हैं । वैसे आपने  जो गुप्त रूप से मिटाने का आरोप लगाया है वो वास्तव मे ठाकुर जी की इच्छा से हुआ है । मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार उन्होने खुद ये मांग की थी उनके सारे पोस्ट मिटा दिये  जाएँ । उन्होने ऐसी मांग क्यूँ की थी शायद वे खुद जानते होंगे पर प्रबंधन ने एक पूर्व प्रशासक की निजता का सम्मान करते हुए उनके पोस्ट मिटा दिये । अब यदि आप खुद ठाकुर जी हैं तो आप ही बता दें की आपने क्यूँ अपनी पोस्ट मिटाने की मांग की थी ?


प्रिय रणवीर जी नियामक महोदय ,  यदि प्रबंधन से ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक) ने अपनी प्रविष्टियाँ मिटाने के लिये कहा था तो प्रबंधन के पास इस बात का प्रमाण तो प्रबंधन के पास उपलब्ध होगा तो उसे यहाँ प्रस्तुत करेँ |

----------


## draculla

मेरा एक सुझाव है....
इस नए ठाकुर जी ने मान लिया हैं की वह ठाकुर जी नहीं है.
इसीलिए अब ठाकुर जी नामक अध्याय अब यहीं खत्म किया जाना चाहिए.
अब क्योकि रणवीर जी ने ठाकुर जी से सम्बंधित फोरम छोडने की बात बता दी है तो अब सदस्य समझ ले की यह कोई दूसरा सदस्य ठाकुर जी बनकर आया है.

----------


## gajni2007

> प्रिय रणवीर जी नियामक महोदय , यदि प्रबंधन से ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक) ने अपनी प्रविष्टियाँ मिटाने के लिये कहा था तो प्रबंधन के पास इस बात का प्रमाण तो प्रबंधन के पास उपलब्ध होगा तो उसे यहाँ प्रस्तुत करेँ |


*मित्र ये हक़ तो केवल thakur ji ( पूर्व प्रशाशक ) को ही होना चाहिए ,,,,*
*मेरे ख्याल से प्रबंधन को जब तक इसे सार्वजनिक नहीं करना चाहिए ,,,,*
*जब तक की कोई सदस्य उनको पराने thakur ji होने का प्रमाण न दे दे ,,,,,*

----------


## draculla

> प्रिय रणवीर जी नियामक महोदय ,  यदि प्रबंधन से ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक) ने अपनी प्रविष्टियाँ मिटाने के लिये कहा था तो प्रबंधन के पास इस बात का प्रमाण तो प्रबंधन के पास उपलब्ध होगा तो उसे यहाँ प्रस्तुत करेँ |



आप ले मान लिया हैं की आप ठाकुर जी नहीं है तो अब यह झिकझिक बंद कर दीजिए.
ठाकुर जी एक हाजी सदस्य हैं और यही कारन है की वे यह वयस्क फोरम छोड़कर चले गए.......
मैंने यह अनुमान ठाकुर जी के एक मात्र बचे इस पोस्ट के लगाया है.

शायद गुल्लू जी के एक प्रश्न ने उन्हें अपने बारे में सोचने के लिए मजबूर किया होगा और उन्होंने यह फोरम छोड़ दिया होगा.
यह मेरा व्यक्तिगत विचार है.

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...ll=1#post75711

----------


## gajni2007

> मेरा एक सुझाव है....
> इस नए ठाकुर जी ने मान लिया हैं की वह ठाकुर जी नहीं है.
> इसीलिए अब ठाकुर जी नामक अध्याय अब यहीं खत्म किया जाना चाहिए.
> अब क्योकि रणवीर जी ने ठाकुर जी से सम्बंधित फोरम छोडने की बात बता दी है तो अब सदस्य समझ ले की यह कोई दूसरा सदस्य ठाकुर जी बनकर आया है.


*आपकी बात एकदम सही है ,,,,,*
*इस बात को और आगे नहीं बढ़ाना चाहिए ,,,,,*
*इस बात को यही खत्म करके अब मनोरंजन किया जाने चाहिए ,,,,*
*जिसके लिए हम यहाँ आते है ,,,,,*

----------


## Raman46

*एक पक्ष कहता है ये ठाकुर जी नही है, दूसरी पक्ष इन्हें ठाकुर जी के रूप  में स्वीकार करने से हिचकिचा रहे है पर नकार भी नही रहे है/ ठाकुर जी अपने  आप को (भूतपूर्व प्रशाशक) मानने पर तुले हुए है पर विवश है साबित करें तो  कैसे / क्या कोई भी अपने आप को साबित कर सकेगा ? छद्म भेष व्यस्क फोरम पर  अवश्यक है / हर सदस्य छद्म भेष में ही है/ मगर किसी दुसरे के नाम को  अपना कहना भी अनुचित है / भ्रम की स्थिति जस का तस बना हुआ ही है/ तर्क  वितर्क से कुछ भी हासिल नही होगा अपितु विवाद पर विवाद ही बढ़ता चला जायेगा  / अतएव प्रवंधन को चाहिए स्थिति साफ करें अगर ये ठाकुर जी नही है तो इनकी  आईडी बदल दें ? फोरम हित में ये कदम उठाना आवश्यक हो गयी है इसे लंबित और  रहस्मयी बनाना उचित नही हो सकती /*

----------


## Ranveer

> प्रिय रणवीर जी नियामक महोदय ,  यदि प्रबंधन से ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक) ने अपनी प्रविष्टियाँ मिटाने के लिये कहा था तो प्रबंधन के पास इस बात का प्रमाण तो प्रबंधन के पास उपलब्ध होगा तो उसे यहाँ प्रस्तुत करेँ |


सवाल के प्रतिउतर के पूर्व ये निश्चित कर लें की आप किस चीज़ की मांग कर रहें हैं और क्यूँ ?
यदि आप ठाकुर जी हैं तो सवाल ही नहीं उठाना चाहिए था क्यूंकी वजह आप ही खुद जानते हैं ।  
और यदि आप ठाकुर जी नहीं है तो आपके समक्ष किसी भी तरह के प्रमाण को प्रस्तुत करने की आवश्यकता ही नहीं है । 

कृपया अनावश्यक विवाद की बजाए मनोरंजन पर अपना ध्यान केंदित करें । 
धन्यवाद

----------


## The Hero

> सवाल के प्रतिउतर के पूर्व ये निश्चित कर लें की आप किस चीज़ की मांग कर रहें हैं और क्यूँ ?यदि आप ठाकुर जी हैं तो सवाल ही नहीं उठाना चाहिए था क्यूंकी वजह आप ही खुद जानते हैं ।  और यदि आप ठाकुर जी नहीं है तो आपके समक्ष किसी भी तरह के प्रमाण को प्रस्तुत करने की आवश्यकता ही नहीं है । कृपया अनावश्यक विवाद की बजाए मनोरंजन पर अपना ध्यान केंदित करें । धन्यवाद


मनगढंत बातेँ करके आप सच को छिपा नही सकते हैँ | फोरम क्षतिग्रस्त होने का जिम्मेदार मानते हुवे ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक) की प्रविष्टियाँ और मूल आई डी गुप्त रूप से मिटाकर एक नयी छद्म आई डी बनाकर फोरम पटल पर चिपकाकर आप सच को झुठला नही सकते हैँ |सच आपको शायद पता ही नही है इसलिये प्रमाण सहित ही हस्तक्षेप करेँ |क्या शलीन भाषा मे सच को सामने लाना विवाद उत्पन्न करना होता है ?

----------


## Ranveer

> मनगढंत बातेँ करके आप सच को छिपा नही सकते हैँ | फोरम क्षतिग्रस्त होने का जिम्मेदार मानते हुवे ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक) की प्रविष्टियाँ और मूल आई डी गुप्त रूप से मिटाकर एक नयी छद्म आई डी बनाकर फोरम पटल पर चिपकाकर आप सच को झुठला नही सकते हैँ |सच आपको शायद पता ही नही है इसलिये प्रमाण सहित ही हस्तक्षेप करेँ |क्या शलीन भाषा मे सच को सामने लाना विवाद उत्पन्न करना होता है ?


मित्र ! 
मनगढंत बातें करने का मुझे कोई हक नहीं है वो भी तक जब प्रबंधन मे मौजूद हूँ । 
चलिये आपको पर्याप्त समय दिया गया । उपरोक्त कथनो की प्रामाणिकता साबित करें ।

----------


## The Hero

> मित्र ! मनगढंत बातें करने का मुझे कोई हक नहीं है वो भी तक जब प्रबंधन मे मौजूद हूँ । चलिये आपको पर्याप्त समय दिया गया । उपरोक्त कथनो की प्रामाणिकता साबित करें ।


प्रश्न पहले मेरा है इसलिये प्रबंधन पहले प्रमाणिकता साबित करे कि उसका उपरोक्त कथन सत्य है |वर्तमान प्रशासक पाथ जी के लिये ये सबित करना कोई कठिन कार्य नही है |

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्र ! 
> मनगढंत बातें करने का मुझे कोई हक नहीं है वो भी तक जब प्रबंधन मे मौजूद हूँ । 
> चलिये आपको पर्याप्त समय दिया गया । उपरोक्त कथनो की प्रामाणिकता साबित करें ।


मित्र रणवीर जी प्रबंधन से अनावश्यक वाद विवाद करने हेतु इन पर कार्यवाही भी की जाए

----------


## Ranveer

> प्रश्न पहले मेरा है इसलिये प्रबंधन पहले प्रमाणिकता साबित करे कि उसका उपरोक्त कथन सत्य है |वर्तमान प्रशासक पाथ जी के लिये ये सबित करना कोई कठिन कार्य नही है |


 जी नहीं ! प्रामाणिकता के लिए बताई गई जानकारी पर्याप्त है ।

----------


## The Hero

> जी नहीं ! प्रामाणिकता के लिए बताई गई जानकारी पर्याप्त है ।


जिस प्रकार आपके द्वारा बताई गयी जानकारी पर्याप्त है ठीक उसी प्रकार मेरे द्वारा बताई गयी जानकारी भी पर्याप्त है |

----------


## Ranveer

> जिस प्रकार आपके द्वारा बताई गयी जानकारी पर्याप्त है ठीक उसी प्रकार मेरे द्वारा बताई गयी जानकारी भी पर्याप्त है |


सर्वप्रथम  आप ये समझें की आप जानकारी न देकर प्रबंधन पर गंभीर आरोप लगा रहें हैं । आपने लिखा है की ''फोरम क्षतिग्रस्त होने का जिम्मेदार मानते हुवे ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक) की प्रविष्टियाँ और मूल आई डी गुप्त रूप से मिटाकर एक नयी छद्म आई डी बनाकर फोरम पटल पर चिपकाकर आप सच को झुठला नही सकते हैँ'' जो बिलकुल ही अनुचित है । ठाकुर जी फोरम के नए स्वरूप मे काफी समय तक सक्रिय रहे थे । यदि प्रबंधन उन्हे फोरम क्षतिग्रस्त होने का जिम्मेदार मानता तो उन्हे आने ही नहीं दिया जाता और फोरम के नए स्वरूप मे वे नजर ही नहीं आते । जैसा की सब जानते हैं की वो आए और साक्षात्कार भी दिया इससे जाहीर है की उन्हे या फोरम को किसी तरह की कोई समस्या ही नहीं थी । उन्होने लिखा था की हज यात्रा के बाद वो काफी बदल गायें हैं तो संभव है की उनके फोरम पर न आने की वजह उनकी रुचि मे बदलाव हो । दूसरी बात जो सबसे महत्वपूर्ण है की अभी भी कुछ सदस्यों से उनका दूरभाष के माध्यम से संपर्क है और उन्होने ये स्पष्ट कहा है की वो समयाभाव और व्यक्तिगत कारणो से फोरम पर किसी भी प्रयोक्ता नाम से नहीं आते हैं । चूंकि उन्होने निजता का हवाला देकर खुद अपनी पोस्ट मिटाने की गुजारिश की थी और साथ मे कुछ व्यक्तिगत कारण भी बताए थे इसीलिए मजबूरन प्रबंधन को उनकी पोस्ट मिटानी पड़ी ।

----------


## The Hero

> सर्वप्रथम  आप ये समझें की आप जानकारी न देकर प्रबंधन पर गंभीर आरोप लगा रहें हैं । आपने लिखा है की ''फोरम क्षतिग्रस्त होने का जिम्मेदार मानते हुवे ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक) की प्रविष्टियाँ और मूल आई डी गुप्त रूप से मिटाकर एक नयी छद्म आई डी बनाकर फोरम पटल पर चिपकाकर आप सच को झुठला नही सकते हैँ'' जो बिलकुल ही अनुचित है । ठाकुर जी फोरम के नए स्वरूप मे काफी समय तक सक्रिय रहे थे । यदि प्रबंधन उन्हे फोरम क्षतिग्रस्त होने का जिम्मेदार मानता तो उन्हे आने ही नहीं दिया जाता और फोरम के नए स्वरूप मे वे नजर ही नहीं आते । *जैसा की सब जानते हैं की वो आए और साक्षात्कार भी दिया* इससे जाहीर है की उन्हे या फोरम को किसी तरह की कोई समस्या ही नहीं थी । उन्होने लिखा था की हज यात्रा के बाद वो काफी बदल गायें हैं तो संभव है की उनके फोरम पर न आने की वजह उनकी रुचि मे बदलाव हो । दूसरी बात जो सबसे महत्वपूर्ण है की अभी भी कुछ सदस्यों से उनका दूरभाष के माध्यम से संपर्क है और उन्होने ये स्पष्ट कहा है की वो समयाभाव और व्यक्तिगत कारणो से फोरम पर किसी भी प्रयोक्ता नाम से नहीं आते हैं । चूंकि उन्होने निजता का हवाला देकर खुद अपनी पोस्ट मिटाने की गुजारिश की थी और साथ मे कुछ व्यक्तिगत कारण भी बताए थे इसीलिए मजबूरन प्रबंधन को उनकी पोस्ट मिटानी पड़ी ।


जहां तक मै और आप सभी जानते हैं की ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक) ने इस फोरम पर ऐसा कोई भी अनैतिक कार्य नहीं किया था जिसके कारण हज करने के पश्चात उन पर प्रश्न चिन्ह लगे तो फिर प्रविष्टियाँ मिटवाने का कोई प्रश्न ही नहीं उठता है |
यदि कुछ समय के लिये आपकी बात मान भी ली जाये तो फिर फोरम प्रबंधन को ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक) की मूल आई डी को मिटाकर छद्म आई डी बनाने की क्या आवश्यकता थी  ?
जो छद्म आई डी प्रबंधन ने बनाई थी उसमें उनकी अंतिम सक्रियता पंजीकरण की दिनांक २८/१२/२०१० को ०३.५९ pm दिखा रही है जबकि ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक ) का साक्षात्कार १६/०२/२०११ को आरम्भ हुआ था |यहाँ देखिये 
तो क्या आपको नहीं लगता है की ये सब सदस्यों को मात्र भ्रम में रखने के लिये किया गया है ?
मै आपको सत्यता का प्रमाण पर प्रमाण दे रहा हूँ आप अपनी सत्यता का प्रमाण क्यों नहीं दे रहे हैं ?

----------


## Ranveer

> जहां तक मै और आप सभी जानते हैं की ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक) ने इस फोरम पर ऐसा कोई भी अनैतिक कार्य नहीं किया था जिसके कारण हज करने के पश्चात उन पर प्रश्न चिन्ह लगे तो फिर प्रविष्टियाँ मिटवाने का कोई प्रश्न ही नहीं उठता है |
> यदि कुछ समय के लिये आपकी बात मान भी ली जाये तो फिर फोरम प्रबंधन को ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक) की मूल आई डी को मिटाकर छद्म आई डी बनाने की क्या आवश्यकता थी  ?
> जो छद्म आई डी प्रबंधन ने बनाई थी उसमें उनकी अंतिम सक्रियता पंजीकरण की दिनांक २८/१२/२०१० को ०३.५९ pm दिखा रही है जबकि ठाकुर जी (पूर्व प्रशासक ) का साक्षात्कार १६/०२/२०११ को आरम्भ हुआ था |यहाँ देखिये 
> तो क्या आपको नहीं लगता है की ये सब सदस्यों को मात्र भ्रम में रखने के लिये किया गया है ?
> मै आपको सत्यता का प्रमाण पर प्रमाण दे रहा हूँ आप अपनी सत्यता का प्रमाण क्यों नहीं दे रहे हैं ?


दोस्त ! लगता है की आप कुछ गलतफहमी मे हैं और अनावश्यक शक का इस दुनिया मे कोई इलाज ही नहीं है । सबसे पहले आपको ये बता दूँ की हज यात्रा प्रत्येक मुसलमान की ख्वाइश है । यह मुस्लिमों के लिये सर्वोच्च इबादत है  और ऐसा कहीं नहीं लिखा है की हज यात्रा केवल वही मुस्लिम कर सकता है जिसने कोई नैतिक कार्य किया हो । हाँ कुछ लोगों की धार्मिक आस्था इतनी गहरी होती है की यात्रा के पश्चात उनमे कुछ आंतरिक बदलाव आ जाते हैं । ऐसा हिन्दू सिख और इसाइयों के साथ भी होता है । ये बिलकुल संभव है की कोई सदस्य शुरू मे फोरम पर रुचि रखता हो पर बाद मे उसकी रुचि खत्म हो गयी हो । 

न तो फोरम ने किसी छदम आई डी का निर्माण किया है और न ही किसी को भ्रम मे रखा गया है । 
जैसे आपने एक ठाकुर जी की आई डी होने के बावजूद दूसरी आई डी बना ली है ठीक उसी तरह ये भी संभव है की ये किसी असक्रिय सदस्य की आई डी हो । 

आपने अभी तक कोई ठोस प्रमाण नहीं दिया है जिससे आपकी बात स्वीकार की जा सके ।

----------


## The Hero

कुछ समय पश्चात उत्तर दूँगा |

----------


## Ranveer

> कुछ समय पश्चात उत्तर दूँगा |


वैसे आपको पर्याप्त समय दिया जा चुका है फिर भी कुछ कहना हो तो  पीएम का प्रयोग करें । 
अनावश्यक प्रविष्टियाँ कर ध्यानाकर्षण का केंद्र बनना भी उचित नहीं है । ऐसी प्रविष्टियाँ आगे से मिटा दी जाएगी । 
धन्यवाद

----------


## sharmakr1967

Dear GURU JI ye bateye ki apani norma mambers ship ko age yatra per dalne ke liye hum logo ko kya karna chiye jisme ki hamara bhi kama ho or aapki site ka bhi naam age badehe

----------


## Kamal Ji

गुलाब को यह ढिढोरा पीटने की कोई आवश्यकता नही कि वह गुलाब है, उसकी सुगंध ही गुलाब होने का प्रमाण है, 
वह महोदय ठाकुर जी हैं अथवा नही, 
दोस्तों इस मुद्दे पर किस लिए बहस की जाए?

वह ठाकुर जी हैं तो उनकी कार्य शैली अपने आप में इस बात का प्रमाण  होगी कि वह ठाकुर जी है.
इस पर नाहक विवाद किस लिए ? 
मात्र इस लिए कि वह सज्जन ठाकुर जी की आईडी से आये हैं? 
क्या एक नाम के बहुतेरे व्यक्ति नही हो सकते?
अथवा आप स्वयं सभी सदस्य गण ठाकुर जी को ढूँढना ही चाहते है? 
अगर हाँ तो......

तो उन्हें कार्य करने दें .... उनका कार्य  ही इस बात का अपने आप में प्रमाण होगा.
आप उनसे यह प्रमाणित करने को कह रहे हैं.... वह ठाकुर जी हैं अथवा नही....
रहिमन हीरा कब कहे लाख टका मेरा मोल. 
वह अपने आप में ही हीरा हैं अथवा नही यह अपने आप कुछ अंतराल के बाद  उजागर हो जाएगा.
बस तनिक धैर्य की आवश्यकता है.
धन्यवाद.
कमल.

----------


## umabua

> गुलाब को यह ढिढोरा पीटने की कोई आवश्यकता नही कि वह गुलाब है, उसकी सुगंध ही गुलाब होने का प्रमाण है, 
> वह महोदय ठाकुर जी हैं अथवा नही, 
> दोस्तों इस मुद्दे पर किस लिए बहस की जाए?
> 
> वह ठाकुर जी हैं तो उनकी कार्य शैली अपने आप में इस बात का प्रमाण  होगी कि वह ठाकुर जी है.
> इस पर नाहक विवाद किस लिए ? 
> मात्र इस लिए कि वह सज्जन ठाकुर जी की आईडी से आये हैं? 
> क्या एक नाम के बहुतेरे व्यक्ति नही हो सकते?
> अथवा आप स्वयं सभी सदस्य गण ठाकुर जी को ढूँढना ही चाहते है? 
> ...


 
उत्कृष्ट एवं सत्य को परिभाषित करती हुयी टिप्पणी के लिए धन्यवाद कमल जी.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> उत्कृष्ट एवं सत्य को परिभाषित करती हुयी टिप्पणी के लिए धन्यवाद कमल जी.


प्रधान नियामक जी ने मेरी इस टिप्पणी को सराहा यह मेरे लिए गौरव की बात है....
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद नियामक महोदया उमा जी.

----------


## Chinu G

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=16571

इस प्रकार के विषयों के लिए इस सूत्र पर चर्चा करें /

----------


## The Hero

> मित्र ठाकुर जी....मेरा आपसे अनुरोध है कि आप ऐसी प्रवृष्टि न करें.धन्यवाद.कमल .


प्रिय कमल जी , आपके अनुरोध पर मै अब कोई भी ऐसी प्रविष्ट न होगी |चौपाल पर आपके लिये मेरा एक अनुरोध है कृपया मेरी इच्छा पूरी करेँ |

----------


## Kamal Ji

> प्रिय कमल जी , आपके अनुरोध पर मै अब कोई भी ऐसी प्रविष्ट न होगी |चौपाल पर आपके लिये मेरा एक अनुरोध है कृपया मेरी इच्छा पूरी करेँ |


आप वहाँ दर्शन तो दे .... आपके हुक्म की तामील हो चुकी है............

----------


## The Hero

> आप वहाँ दर्शन तो दे .... आपके हुक्म की तामील हो चुकी है............


शुक्रिया कमल जी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *
> प्रिय avf0000120 आपको बेन देख हार्दिक खुशी हुई*


हा हा हा .....आपकी ये पोस्ट  बेन के विषय मैं नेट पे देखि सबसे बेहतरीन पोस्ट है-----

----------


## Munneraja

विषयान्तर्गत अन्य प्रविष्टियाँ चौपाल में भेज दी गई हैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> विषयान्तर्गत अन्य प्रविष्टियाँ चौपाल में भेज दी गई हैं


धन्यवाद इस तरह के पारदर्शी नियमन कार्यो के तो हम सब दीवाने है आप के----

----------


## puzcraker

> विषयान्तर्गत अन्य प्रविष्टियाँ चौपाल में भेज दी गई हैं


*नमन तात ......*

----------


## ravi chacha

में फोरम त्याग कर जा रहा हु 

हमें तो बली का बकरा समझ लिया है सभी ने  जब चाहे काट देते है

----------


## The Hero

ऐसी क्या समस्या आ गयी की फोरम त्यागकर चल दिये ?

----------


## Alaick

> में फोरम त्याग कर जा रहा हु 
> 
> हमें तो बली का बकरा समझ लिया है सभी ने  जब चाहे काट देते है



मित्र, आप जैसे भले मानुष को किसने कब काटा, ज़रा विस्तार से बताइए, ताकि  किसी नतीजे पर पहुंचा जा सके ... वैसे मेरा मानना है कि आपका फैसला फ़जूल  है, क्योंकि आप बहुत दिनों तक फोरम से दूर नहीं रह पाएंगे ... फिर नई आईडी  से आएंगे और अपनी वर्तमान मेहनत को व्यर्थ गंवाएंगे ! अतः मेरा आपसे सविनय  आग्रह है कि इसी रूप में बने रहिए... हां, अगर आपने अब चाचा के बजाय भतीजा  कहलाने का शौक पाल लिया हो, तो अलग बात है !

----------


## ravi chacha

> मित्र, आप जैसे भले मानुष को किसने कब काटा, ज़रा विस्तार से बताइए, ताकि  किसी नतीजे पर पहुंचा जा सके ... वैसे मेरा मानना है कि आपका फैसला फ़जूल  है, क्योंकि आप बहुत दिनों तक फोरम से दूर नहीं रह पाएंगे ... फिर नई आईडी  से आएंगे और अपनी वर्तमान मेहनत को व्यर्थ गंवाएंगे ! अतः मेरा आपसे सविनय  आग्रह है कि इसी रूप में बने रहिए... हां, अगर आपने अब चाचा के बजाय भतीजा  कहलाने का शौक पाल लिया हो, तो अलग बात है !


अब ये फोरम छोड़कर जा रहा हु इसलिए मेने आज एक भी पोस्ट नहीं की 
आप सभी का सहयोग अच्छा लगा धन्यवाद

में किसी तरह का बिबाद करना नहीं चाहता - रोज रोज सिकायत करना भी अच्छा नहीं लगता है -मेरी  पोस्ट दिल खोल कर डिलीट कर देना -१४.७७७ है मजा भी आयेगा इस काम में

----------


## The Hero

प्रिय रवि जी , अब तो आपको 14778 प्रविष्टियाँ हो गयी हैँ |
इस प्रकार निराश होकर फोरम त्याग कर जाना एकमात्र विकल्प नही है |
यदि आपकी तरह गाँधी जी भी अंग्रेजी सरकार की दमनकारी नीति से निराशावादी होकर अपने लक्ष्य को त्याग देते तो आज भी अंग्रेजी सरकार हम पर शासन करती |
निरुत्साहित होने से कुछ नही होगा ,आप निरंतर अपने लक्ष्य को पाने के लिये प्रयासरत रहेँ |
फोरम पर प्रविष्टि संख्या ही प्रसिद्द होने का एकमात्र विकल्प नही है |
वर्तमान समय मे पुजक्रेकर जी एवं इंगोले जी का उदहारण ले लीजिये |
जिन्हे रचनात्मक सदस्य की उपाधियाँ प्रदान की गयी हैँ |
ये उपाधियाँ इन सदस्योँ को प्रविष्टि संख्या के आधार पर नही प्रदान की गयी हैँ |
इनके सहयोगात्मक एवं रचनात्मक कार्यशैली से प्रभावित होकर प्रदान की गयी हैँ |

----------


## badboy123455

*रवि भाई आप मेरे प्रिय सदस्य हो ,
ऐसा समय आता हे हर आगे बढते सदस्य के सामने ,पर वहा  आपके सूत्रों के फेन सदस्यों का सोचिये 
*

----------


## alysweety

चाचा जी............. सॉरी रवि जी 
सबों की बात मान लीजिये ......प्लीज़ ...... 
इतनों का दिल तोड़ कर नहीं जाते 

अब तो बोल दीजिये की 
आप फोरम छोड़ कर नहीं जा रहें हैं

----------


## gulabo

रवि जी आप फोरम छोड़ के क्यों जा रहे है ? 
इतने सब सदस्य आपसे फोरम न छोड़ने के लिए कह रहे है तो मत छोड़ो आप फोरम को !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

रवि चाचू आप फोरम ना छोड़ पायेगे --हाँ वेश जरूर बदल सकते है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

> प्रिय रवि जी , अब तो आपको 14778 प्रविष्टियाँ हो गयी हैँ |
> इस प्रकार निराश होकर फोरम त्याग कर जाना एकमात्र विकल्प नही है |
> यदि आपकी तरह गाँधी जी भी अंग्रेजी सरकार की दमनकारी नीति से निराशावादी होकर अपने लक्ष्य को त्याग देते तो आज भी अंग्रेजी सरकार हम पर शासन करती |
> निरुत्साहित होने से कुछ नही होगा ,आप निरंतर अपने लक्ष्य को पाने के लिये प्रयासरत रहेँ |
> फोरम पर प्रविष्टि संख्या ही प्रसिद्द होने का एकमात्र विकल्प नही है |
> वर्तमान समय मे पुजक्रेकर जी एवं इंगोले जी का उदहारण ले लीजिये |
> जिन्हे रचनात्मक सदस्य की उपाधियाँ प्रदान की गयी हैँ |
> ये उपाधियाँ इन सदस्योँ को प्रविष्टि संख्या के आधार पर नही प्रदान की गयी हैँ |
> इनके सहयोगात्मक एवं रचनात्मक कार्यशैली से प्रभावित होकर प्रदान की गयी हैँ |





> *रवि भाई आप मेरे प्रिय सदस्य हो ,
> ऐसा समय आता हे हर आगे बढते सदस्य के सामने ,पर वहा  आपके सूत्रों के फेन सदस्यों का सोचिये 
> *





> चाचा जी............. सॉरी रवि जी 
> सबों की बात मान लीजिये ......प्लीज़ ...... 
> इतनों का दिल तोड़ कर नहीं जाते 
> 
> अब तो बोल दीजिये की 
> आप फोरम छोड़ कर नहीं जा रहें हैं





> रवि जी आप फोरम छोड़ के क्यों जा रहे है ? 
> इतने सब सदस्य आपसे फोरम न छोड़ने के लिए कह रहे है तो मत छोड़ो आप फोरम को !





> रवि चाचू आप फोरम ना छोड़ पायेगे --हाँ वेश जरूर बदल सकते है ।


में नहीं जाने बाला  आप सभी का प्यार  देख कर   मन नहीं हो रहा है मेरा 

धन्यवाद

----------


## ingole

> में नहीं जाने बाला  आप सभी का प्यार  देख कर   मन नहीं हो रहा है मेरा 
> 
> धन्यवाद


आपके चाहने वाले तो अनंत हैं रवि जी ...............

----------


## calvitf

> में नहीं जाने बाला  आप सभी का प्यार  देख कर   मन नहीं हो रहा है मेरा 
> 
> धन्यवाद


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> में नहीं जाने बाला  आप सभी का प्यार  देख कर   मन नहीं हो रहा है मेरा 
> 
> धन्यवाद


ही ही ही ही =====

----------


## agyani

चाचा जी ,बच्चोँ का कलेजा हिला दिया आपने ।क्या मिला आपको ,जो ऐसा किया आपने॥

----------


## gulabo

> में नहीं जाने बाला आप सभी का प्यार देख कर मन नहीं हो रहा है मेरा 
> 
> धन्यवाद


अब जाके तसल्ली हुई है मुझे की चलो आप इस फोरम पे मिलोगे तो सही !

----------


## alysweety

> में नहीं जाने बाला  आप सभी का प्यार  देख कर   मन नहीं हो रहा है मेरा 
> 
> धन्यवाद



ही ही ही ही =====:clap::clap::clap::clap:

----------


## rahul-bhai

वैसे हमारे चाचा जी को मजाक करने की बचपन से आद्त है ..............

----------


## Krish13

सच बात तो ये है कि इस फोरम का त्याग कोई कर ही नही सकता
हाँ कुछ दिन के लिये यहाँ आना बंद अवश्य कर सकते है
लेकिन उसके बाद प्रत्यक्ष या अप्रत्यक्ष रुप से यहाँ आना ही पड़ता है
अब अगर कोई फोरम त्यागने की बात कहे तो ज्यादा विचलित होने की जरुरत नही है
दो दिन चार दिन या हफ्ते दो हफ्ते मेँ सबकी अक्ल ठिकाने लग जाती है।

----------


## alysweety

आपकी ये बात मैं भी मानती हूँ 
फोरम को छोड़ कर जाना इतना आसान नहीं है 
मैं खुद कई बार सोच चुकी हूँ की 
आज के बाद नहीं आउंगी 
पर ये हो नहीं पाता

----------


## Jayeshh

> आपकी ये बात मैं भी मानती हूँ 
> फोरम को छोड़ कर जाना इतना आसान नहीं है 
> मैं खुद कई बार सोच चुकी हूँ की 
> आज के बाद नहीं आउंगी 
> पर ये हो नहीं पाता


लगन लगन लगन लग गयी है.....तुझसे मेरी लगन लगी.... हा हा हः......

----------


## Munneraja

> सच बात तो ये है कि इस फोरम का त्याग कोई कर ही नही सकता
> हाँ कुछ दिन के लिये यहाँ आना बंद अवश्य कर सकते है
> लेकिन उसके बाद प्रत्यक्ष या अप्रत्यक्ष रुप से यहाँ आना ही पड़ता है
> अब अगर कोई फोरम त्यागने की बात कहे तो ज्यादा विचलित होने की जरुरत नही है
> दो दिन चार दिन या हफ्ते दो हफ्ते मेँ सबकी अक्ल ठिकाने लग जाती है।





> आपकी ये बात मैं भी मानती हूँ 
> फोरम को छोड़ कर जाना इतना आसान नहीं है 
> मैं खुद कई बार सोच चुकी हूँ की 
> आज के बाद नहीं आउंगी 
> पर ये हो नहीं पाता


सही बात ....:cup:

----------


## badboy123455

*युवराज जी के लिए ............

प्रिय मित्र युवराज जी आप फोरम पर वापस आये, अगर आप यहा पर हे तो मुझसे अवश्य सम्पर्क करे*

----------


## ravi bhai

> *युवराज जी के लिए ............
> 
> प्रिय मित्र युवराज जी आप फोरम पर वापस आये, अगर आप यहा पर हे तो मुझसे अवश्य सम्पर्क करे*


बो अन्य फोरम पर वरिष्ठ नियामक बन गए है   अब क्यों आयंगे

----------


## The Hero

> बो अन्य फोरम पर वरिष्ठ नियामक बन गए है   अब क्यों आयंगे


यदि वो अन्य फोरम पर नियामक हैँ तो यहाँ आकर क्या करेँगे |

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> बो अन्य फोरम पर वरिष्ठ नियामक बन गए है   अब क्यों आयंगे


 एषा क्या ???? अब तो लगता है बाबा को बुलाना ही पड़ेगा !

----------


## badboy123455

> एषा क्या ???? अब तो लगता है बाबा को बुलाना ही पड़ेगा !


*बाबा ?????????????*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *बाबा ?????????????*


बाबा बोले तो युवराज

----------


## badboy123455

> यदि वो अन्य फोरम पर नियामक हैँ तो यहाँ आकर क्या करेँगे |





> बो अन्य फोरम पर वरिष्ठ नियामक बन गए है   अब क्यों आयंगे


*दोस्तों ऐसा कोई नियम तो हे नही अगर बाबा आना चाहे तो अवश्य आ जायेंगे*

----------


## badboy123455

> बाबा बोले तो युवराज


*बाबा बोले तो कास्मिक बाबा:p:):)*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *दोस्तों ऐसा कोई नियम तो हे नही अगर बाबा आना चाहे तो अवश्य आ जायेंगे*


उन्होंने कब मना  किया है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *बाबा बोले तो कास्मिक बाबा:p:):)*


हाँ मित्र ये भी सही है या आप AVF000 भी कह सकते हैं !

----------


## badboy123455

> उन्होंने कब मना  किया है !


*नही अलोंन् भाई उन्होंने मेरे सामने तो कभी मना नही किया 
कुछ दिन पहले मे मोडरेशन मे था ,फिर वो भी हो गए ,तो बात नही हो पाई*

----------


## badboy123455

> हाँ मित्र ये भी सही है या आप AVF000 भी कह सकते हैं !


*नही बाबा अच्छा नाम हे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,*:cool::cool:

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *नही अलोंन् भाई उन्होंने मेरे सामने तो कभी मना नही किया 
> कुछ दिन पहले मे मोडरेशन मे था ,फिर वो भी हो गए ,तो बात नही हो पाई*


आपको याद होगा की कुछ माह पहले मैंने रेपो के संधर्भ में एक सूत्र बनाया था ....

----------


## badboy123455

> आपको याद होगा की कुछ माह पहले मैंने रेपो के संधर्भ में एक सूत्र बनाया था ....


*याद क्या ,अछे से याद हे ,सुबह से शाम सूत्र भागता ही रहता था ,बहुत ही तेज सूत्र था*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *याद क्या ,अछे से याद हे ,सुबह से शाम सूत्र भागता ही रहता था ,बहुत ही तेज सूत्र था*


सूत्र गायब हो गया है.... मतलब नियामक क्षेत्र में होगा !

फिर से कुछ धमाका करना होगा , तभी बाबा आएगा ...

आपका क्या कहना है .. करूँ या नहीं

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरा एक  दोस्त फोरम त्याग कर  चला गया है   central 141

----------


## ravi chacha

बेडू  भाई   कुछ करो ना ......

----------


## The Hero

> मेरा एक  दोस्त फोरम त्याग कर  चला गया है   central 141


कौन है वो खुशनसीब ?

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मेरा एक  दोस्त फोरम त्याग कर  चला गया है   central 141


बिना नाम बताये ??????

----------


## ravi chacha

> बिना नाम बताये ??????


apnapan.pyar जी   चले गये

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> apnapan.pyar जी   चले गये


जरा प्रोफाइल का लिंक दीजिये

----------


## ravi chacha

> जरा प्रोफाइल का लिंक दीजिये


http://forum.hindivichar.com/member.php?u=119147

----------


## badboy123455

> apnapan.pyar जी   चले गये


*अपना जी कब गए ,कुछ दिन पहले तो शायद आये थे*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *अपना जी कब गए ,कुछ दिन पहले तो शायद आये थे*


आप सही कह रहें हैं मित्र 

चित्र भी यही बताता है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

तीन तारिख से आज १२ तारीख हो गयी...... गुमशुदा में रिपोर्ट दर्ज करवा दूँ क्या !

----------


## ख़ानाबदोश ...

वास्तव मे फोरम के पुनर्सचालान के बाद कुछ चुनिन्दा सदस्यों ने ही बेहतरीन योगदान दिया है । 
वर्तमान  मे उनमे से अधिकतर लोग गायब हैं ! 
उन लोगों की अपेक्षा करना अपने आप मे निंदनीय है । 
पुराने कई सदस्य तब नज़र आए जब फोरम फिर से सुदृढ़ हो गई । ऐसे मे सम्मान के असली हकदार वे लोग ही थे जिन्होने इसे फिर से मजबूती से खड़ा किया , वे लोग नहीं जो पुराने होने का दम भरते हैं ।  

उनमे कई लोग आज नहीं आते !

----------


## deshpremi

मल्लिका जी बहुत दिनों से फोरम पर नहीं आ रही क्या वो फोरम छोड़ गई है

----------


## ravi chacha

Kamal Ji   बहुत दिनों से फोरम पर नहीं है

----------


## ravi chacha

चौपाल प्रभारी  >  Kamal Ji और MALLIKA जी दोनों बहुत दिनों से फोरम पर नहीं है

----------


## ravi chacha

mantu007 जी ने क्यों फोरम त्यागा ?

----------


## deshpremi

> चौपाल प्रभारी  >  Kamal Ji और MALLIKA जी दोनों बहुत दिनों से फोरम पर नहीं है


aajkal choupaal bina prbhario ke hee chal rahi hai prbandhan ko dekhna chaahiye

----------


## Krish13

अनोखे प्रकार के सूत्र बनाने वाले लोटस जी आजकल नजर नही आ रहे?

----------


## aman009

> mantu007 जी ने क्यों फोरम त्यागा ?


क्यों क्या बात हो गयी थी ?

----------


## Krish13

> mantu007 जी ने क्यों फोरम त्यागा ?


नियामक बनने के कुछ ही दिन बाद मंटु जी ऐसे गायब हुए कि मंच की तरफ आज तक लौट कर नही देखा........

मंटु जी आप जहाँ कहीँ भी हो कृपया लौट आइये।

----------


## ingole

मुझे तो ये लोग लगभग ना के बराबर नजर आते हैं पता नहीं आखिरी बार कब बात हुयी थी :

1. पंकज जी (अपनापन प्यार)
2.राज भाई ( पहले impboy फिर दी राज )
3.धवल भाई (calvitf)
4.विक्की जी (vicky681 )
5.भाई जी 

और मैं बता दू की फोरम पर सामान्य विभाग में सबसे पहले इन्ही से मेरी पहचान हुयी थी,तब ये लोग महतो की दालान में पूरी रात महफ़िल जमाये हुए रहते थे, लेकिन अब तो वो सूत्र एकदम सुनसान पड़ा है महीनो से कोई अपडेट नहीं ......मैं चाहता हु की मेरे ये पुराने दोस्त वापिस आयें

----------


## kamesh

सभी फोरम को त्याग के गए मित्रों से मेरा कर वद प्रार्थना है की वो फोरम पे वापस आयें और अपना स्नेह और प्यार हम सभी को दें ,अगर जाने अनजाने हम में से किसी सदस्य से कोई दिल पे चोट लगी हो तो उन सभी की तरफ से में छमा मांगता हूँ ओए पुनह प्रार्थना करता हूँ की फोरम पे वापस आ के उसी तरह फोरम की चमक में चार चाँद लगायें अक बात और आप लोग को  कामेश बहोत प्यार करता है
तो प्लीज प्लीज वापस आ जाएँ 
i miss  u

----------


## satya_anveshi

मैं भी रणवीर जी और अपनापन प्यार जी से अपील करता हूँ प्लीज वापस आ जाएँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> पंकज जी से कुछ दिनों पूर्व फेसबुक पे बात हुई थी | मगर रणवीर जी ..................... कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा है आखिर वो क्यों चले गए |


तो उन्हें पुनः बुलाइए राजीव भाई।

----------


## badboy123455

> नियामक बनने के कुछ ही दिन बाद मंटु जी ऐसे गायब हुए कि मंच की तरफ आज तक लौट कर नही देखा........
> 
> मंटु जी आप जहाँ कहीँ भी हो कृपया लौट आइये।


*मंटू भेया अभी थोडा व्यस्त हे ,अवश्य आयेंगे ,उनकी किसी से नाराजगी नही*

----------


## Krish13

> *मंटू भेया अभी थोडा व्यस्त हे ,अवश्य आयेंगे ,उनकी किसी से नाराजगी नही*


जानकारी देने हेतु धन्यवाद मित्र..........

----------


## badboy123455

> अनोखे प्रकार के सूत्र बनाने वाले लोटस जी आजकल नजर नही आ रहे?


*लोटस जी का कला विभाग में अतुलनीय योगदान हे ,आशा करता हू वे जल्द ही पुनः सक्रिय होंगे ! उनकी फेसबुक आय डी किसी के पास हो तो सम्पर्क अवश्य करे !*

----------


## ashwanimale

‘अपना-प्यार’ जी के आने की उम्मीदें भी बलवती हुईं हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

> ‘अपना-प्यार’ जी के आने की उम्मीदें भी बलवती हुईं हैं


बो यहीं है भाई दूसरी आईडी से शायद्  बो पासवर्ड भूल गये है 

लेकिन हमें कन्फर्म  नहीं है इसलिए सहयता करने से रुका हु

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

वैसे जाने वाले को और आने वाले को कोन रोक सकता है, हो सकता है किसी की कोई मजबूरी हो

----------


## badboy123455

> वैसे जाने वाले को और आने वाले को कोन रोक सकता है, हो सकता है किसी की कोई मजबूरी हो


*उचित फ़रमाया आपने ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## badboy123455

> ‘अपना-प्यार’ जी के आने की उम्मीदें भी बलवती हुईं हैं


*किस प्रकार से मित्र ,थोडा स्पष्ट कीजिये ,आपने सम्पर्क किया था क्या उनसे*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मेरे बारे में क्या इरादा है ! नमस्कार दोस्तों !

----------


## ravi chacha

> मेरे बारे में क्या इरादा है ! नमस्कार दोस्तों !


अच्छा किया आप का इंतजार था हमें

----------


## raajababu

> प्रिय शर्मा जी , आप कुछ भी लिखो अभी कुछ समय पश्चात आपकी ये प्रविष्टि नियामकोँ के कोप का शिकार हो जाएगी |


प्रिय मित्र आप प्रबंधन के खिलाफ कुछ भी लिखे हुए शब्दों पर इतना खुश क्यों होते हो ......

----------


## The Hero

> प्रिय मित्र आप प्रबंधन के खिलाफ कुछ भी लिखे हुए शब्दों पर इतना खुश क्यों होते हो ......


राजा बाबू , आपको ऐसा क्योँ लगा कि मुझे खुशी हुई है ?

----------


## ashwanimale

> बो यहीं है भाई दूसरी आईडी से शायद्  बो पासवर्ड भूल गये है 
> 
> लेकिन हमें कन्फर्म  नहीं है इसलिए सहयता करने से रुका हु


मैं कन्फर्म हूँ की वे नई आई दी से नहीं हैं

----------


## ashwanimale

> वैसे जाने वाले को और आने वाले को कोन रोक सकता है, हो सकता है किसी की कोई मजबूरी हो


जाना कोई नहीं चाहता, दो-तीन दिनों के 24 घंटों में हर किसी के पास टाइम रहता है एक प्रविष्ठि करने का, लोग चाहे जितना व्यस्त हों आखिर दैनिक क्रियाओं के लिये किसी न किसी तरह टाइम निकाल ही लेते हैं, कहने का तात्पर्य यह है कि अगर सदस्य का मन अच्छा रहेगा तो वह फोरम पर आयेगा जरूर, चाहे क्षण भर के लिये ही आये। परंतु मन खट्टा हो जाने पर सदस्य फोरम की बात भी नहीं सुनना चाहता, कैसी विडम्बना है सभी जानते हैं?

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> जाना कोई नहीं चाहता, दो-तीन दिनों के 24 घंटों में हर किसी के पास टाइम रहता है एक प्रविष्ठि करने का, लोग चाहे जितना व्यस्त हों आखिर दैनिक क्रियाओं के लिये किसी न किसी तरह टाइम निकाल ही लेते हैं, कहने का तात्पर्य यह है कि अगर सदस्य का मन अच्छा रहेगा तो वह फोरम पर आयेगा जरूर, चाहे क्षण भर के लिये ही आये। परंतु मन खट्टा हो जाने पर सदस्य फोरम की बात भी नहीं सुनना चाहता, कैसी विडम्बना है सभी जानते हैं?


सत्य बचन प्रभु ...............

----------


## The Hero

> सत्य बचन प्रभु ...............


प्रिय संतोष जी , अभी तक कहाँ छुपे थे ?

----------


## umabua

> वास्तव मे फोरम के पुनर्सचालान के बाद कुछ चुनिन्दा सदस्यों ने ही बेहतरीन योगदान दिया है । 
> वर्तमान  मे उनमे से अधिकतर लोग गायब हैं ! 
> उन लोगों की अपेक्षा करना अपने आप मे निंदनीय है । 
> पुराने कई सदस्य तब नज़र आए जब फोरम फिर से सुदृढ़ हो गई । ऐसे मे सम्मान के असली हकदार वे लोग ही थे जिन्होने इसे फिर से मजबूती से खड़ा किया , वे लोग नहीं जो पुराने होने का दम भरते हैं । 
> 
> उनमे कई लोग आज नहीं आते !


    आपकी बात ठीक है मित्र किन्तु किसी भी भवन की नींव के ईंटों के नसीब में सम्मान कहाँ लिखा हुआ होता है? सम्मान तो भवन के शिखर पर लगी ईंटों के भाग्य में ही होता है। मंच के पुराने सदस्यों को आप सम्मान दें या न दें किन्तु यथार्थ से विमुख नहीं हुआ जा सकता है। आज भले ही विमानों की उच्चतम श्रृंखला उपलब्ध हों किन्तु इससे क्या राईट बंधुओं के प्रयास को भुलाया जा सकता है? मेरा मानना है कि  किसी भी निर्माण में सिर्फ आर्किटेक्ट को ही श्रेय नहीं दिया जा सकता है बल्कि उस निर्माण में निहित छोटे छोटे से श्रमिक के श्रम को नहीं नज़रअंदाज़ नहीं किया जा सकता है। उपवन की सुन्दरता मात्र पुष्पों से नहीं होती बल्कि तरतीब से कटी हुयी पुरानी  झाड़ियों से भी होती है। 

धन्यवाद।

----------


## ख़ानाबदोश ...

> आपकी बात ठीक है मित्र किन्तु किसी भी भवन की नींव के ईंटों के नसीब में सम्मान कहाँ लिखा हुआ होता है? सम्मान तो भवन के शिखर पर लगी ईंटों के भाग्य में ही होता है। मंच के पुराने सदस्यों को आप सम्मान दें या न दें किन्तु यथार्थ से विमुख नहीं हुआ जा सकता है। आज भले ही विमानों की उच्चतम श्रृंखला उपलब्ध हों किन्तु इससे क्या राईट बंधुओं के प्रयास को भुलाया जा सकता है? मेरा मानना है कि  किसी भी निर्माण में सिर्फ आर्किटेक्ट को ही श्रेय नहीं दिया जा सकता है बल्कि उस निर्माण में निहित छोटे छोटे से श्रमिक के श्रम को नहीं नज़रअंदाज़ नहीं किया जा सकता है। उपवन की सुन्दरता मात्र पुष्पों से नहीं होती बल्कि तरतीब से कटी हुयी पुरानी  झाड़ियों से भी होती है। 
> 
> धन्यवाद।


मिस उमा जी !
ये आप भी जानतीं हैं और हम भी , की पुराने सदस्य मे भी लोग कोई विशिष्ट प्रतिभा के धनी नहीं थी जिनहे विशिष्ट समझा या माना जाये ! 
अधिकतर लोग वैसे की चिरकुटगिरी  किया करते थे जैसे आज नवागत या अन्य सदस्य करते हैं । 
महत्व सिर्फ इसीलिए नहीं दिया जा सकता क्यूंकी वे पुराने थे , महत्व इसीलिए दिया जाना चाहिए की उनका फोरम से लगाव था या नहीं ! 
यदि लगाव होता तो नए अन्तर्वासना मे वे लोग शुरू मे विलुप्त नहीं होते । 
आज जितने तथाकथित पुराने सदस्य मौजूद हैं उनमे कुछ लोग ही नए अन्तर्वासना पर भी योगदान दिया , ये उनके फोरम प्रेम और योगदान को प्रदशित करता है । 
सड़ी हुई चाय की पत्ती के पैकेट मे नया लेबल लगा देने से चाय मे स्वाद नहीं आता ! उसके लिए वो क्वालिटी होनी ही चाहिए !
पुराने लोगों मे नियामक से लेकर प्रशासक तक ( यहाँ तक की गुरु भाई भी नहीं ) ने वो योगदान नहीं दिया है !!

अब कोई पुराना सदस्य आकार यहाँ खुद को तभी स्थापित कर सकता है जब वो नए सिरे से योगदान करे ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपकी बात ठीक है मित्र किन्तु किसी भी भवन की नींव के ईंटों के नसीब में सम्मान कहाँ लिखा हुआ होता है? सम्मान तो भवन के शिखर पर लगी ईंटों के भाग्य में ही होता है। मंच के पुराने सदस्यों को आप सम्मान दें या न दें किन्तु यथार्थ से विमुख नहीं हुआ जा सकता है। आज भले ही विमानों की उच्चतम श्रृंखला उपलब्ध हों किन्तु इससे क्या राईट बंधुओं के प्रयास को भुलाया जा सकता है? मेरा मानना है कि  किसी भी निर्माण में सिर्फ आर्किटेक्ट को ही श्रेय नहीं दिया जा सकता है बल्कि उस निर्माण में निहित छोटे छोटे से श्रमिक के श्रम को नहीं नज़रअंदाज़ नहीं किया जा सकता है। उपवन की सुन्दरता मात्र पुष्पों से नहीं होती बल्कि तरतीब से कटी हुयी पुरानी  झाड़ियों से भी होती है। 
> 
> धन्यवाद।


सिर्फ भाषण है आपका  आप  काल्पनिक स्वप्नों से हकीकत को दर्शाती है , एक दिन पहले खाई रोटी से आज पेट नहीं भर जाता ओर ना ही ओस चाटने से प्यास भुजती है, मरे चूहो की खाल से ढोल नहीं बनते , इस नये फोरम को बुलंदी पे सिर्फ नये सदस्यो ने पहुचाया है, पुराने फोरम मैं सिर्फ गरममसाला हिट था, मगर u सार्टिफिकेट सूत्रो से बुद्धिजीवी सदस्यो को सिर्फ नये फोरम ने आकर्षित किया है, आज फोरम की ये पोजिसन है की अगर गरम मसाला बंद भी हो जाये तो भी ये फोरम ओर हिन्दी फोरम से मिलो आगे रहेगा, आप सिर्फ पुराने सपनों मैं जाके मेहनती सदस्यो की मेहनत बेकार ना करे ।

----------


## rasta khoji

> आपकी बात ठीक है मित्र किन्तु किसी भी भवन की नींव के ईंटों के नसीब में सम्मान कहाँ लिखा हुआ होता है? सम्मान तो भवन के शिखर पर लगी ईंटों के भाग्य में ही होता है। मंच के पुराने सदस्यों को आप सम्मान दें या न दें किन्तु यथार्थ से विमुख नहीं हुआ जा सकता है। आज भले ही विमानों की उच्चतम श्रृंखला उपलब्ध हों किन्तु इससे क्या राईट बंधुओं के प्रयास को भुलाया जा सकता है? मेरा मानना है कि  किसी भी निर्माण में सिर्फ आर्किटेक्ट को ही श्रेय नहीं दिया जा सकता है बल्कि उस निर्माण में निहित छोटे छोटे से श्रमिक के श्रम को नहीं नज़रअंदाज़ नहीं किया जा सकता है। उपवन की सुन्दरता मात्र पुष्पों से नहीं होती बल्कि तरतीब से कटी हुयी पुरानी  झाड़ियों से भी होती है। 
> 
> धन्यवाद।


पुराने कोन हे नए कोन हे ऐसा करो एक बार और क्रेश लो फिर नए भी पुराने हो जायेंगे

----------


## rasta khoji

> आपकी बात ठीक है मित्र किन्तु किसी भी भवन की नींव के ईंटों के नसीब में सम्मान कहाँ लिखा हुआ होता है? सम्मान तो भवन के शिखर पर लगी ईंटों के भाग्य में ही होता है। मंच के पुराने सदस्यों को आप सम्मान दें या न दें किन्तु यथार्थ से विमुख नहीं हुआ जा सकता है। आज भले ही विमानों की उच्चतम श्रृंखला उपलब्ध हों किन्तु इससे क्या राईट बंधुओं के प्रयास को भुलाया जा सकता है? मेरा मानना है कि  किसी भी निर्माण में सिर्फ आर्किटेक्ट को ही श्रेय नहीं दिया जा सकता है बल्कि उस निर्माण में निहित छोटे छोटे से श्रमिक के श्रम को नहीं नज़रअंदाज़ नहीं किया जा सकता है। उपवन की सुन्दरता मात्र पुष्पों से नहीं होती बल्कि तरतीब से कटी हुयी पुरानी  झाड़ियों से भी होती है। 
> 
> धन्यवाद।


में भी तरतीब से कटी हुयी पुरानी झाड़ि और भवन की नींव के ईंट हू मुझे भी सम्मान दो

----------


## ravi chacha

> आपकी बात ठीक है मित्र किन्तु किसी भी भवन की नींव के ईंटों के नसीब में सम्मान कहाँ लिखा हुआ होता है? सम्मान तो भवन के शिखर पर लगी ईंटों के भाग्य में ही होता है। मंच के पुराने सदस्यों को आप सम्मान दें या न दें किन्तु यथार्थ से विमुख नहीं हुआ जा सकता है। आज भले ही विमानों की उच्चतम श्रृंखला उपलब्ध हों किन्तु इससे क्या राईट बंधुओं के प्रयास को भुलाया जा सकता है? मेरा मानना है कि  किसी भी निर्माण में सिर्फ आर्किटेक्ट को ही श्रेय नहीं दिया जा सकता है बल्कि उस निर्माण में निहित छोटे छोटे से श्रमिक के श्रम को नहीं नज़रअंदाज़ नहीं किया जा सकता है। उपवन की सुन्दरता मात्र पुष्पों से नहीं होती बल्कि तरतीब से कटी हुयी पुरानी  झाड़ियों से भी होती है। 
> 
> धन्यवाद।


सारे जोड़-घटाव
गुणा-भाग के बाद
जो बचता है शेष
वही होता है हासिल
अर्थात्
मिलेगा वही
जो बचा रहेगा
सब के बाद

----------


## The Hero

बेडू को किन कारणोँ से प्रतिबंधित किया गया है ?

----------


## manojdjoshi

> बेडू को किन कारणोँ से प्रतिबंधित किया गया है ?


अरे बेडू भाई बेन होगये central 141 परन्तु क्यों हुए :question:

----------


## Thenga Lal

> बेडू को किन कारणोँ से प्रतिबंधित किया गया है ?


  बहुत प्यार आ रहा है बेडू पर  मुझे thakur ji याद आ रहे हैं जो इस बेडू को बेन करने के लिए दर-दर भटक रहे थे

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> बेडू को किन कारणोँ से प्रतिबंधित किया गया है ?


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1726417

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> अरे बेडू भाई बेन होगये central 141 परन्तु क्यों हुए :question:


जरा पता करिये ! मुझे भी अभी पता चला !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> जाना कोई नहीं चाहता, दो-तीन दिनों के 24 घंटों में हर किसी के पास टाइम रहता है एक प्रविष्ठि करने का, लोग चाहे जितना व्यस्त हों आखिर दैनिक क्रियाओं के लिये किसी न किसी तरह टाइम निकाल ही लेते हैं, कहने का तात्पर्य यह है कि अगर सदस्य का मन अच्छा रहेगा तो वह फोरम पर आयेगा जरूर, चाहे क्षण भर के लिये ही आये। परंतु मन खट्टा हो जाने पर सदस्य फोरम की बात भी नहीं सुनना चाहता, कैसी विडम्बना है सभी जानते हैं?


सही कहा दोस्त !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> प्रिय संतोष जी , अभी तक कहाँ छुपे थे ?


मैं कहाँ छुपुन्गा भाई !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> सारे जोड़-घटाव
> गुणा-भाग के बाद
> जो बचता है शेष
> वही होता है हासिल
> अर्थात्
> _मिलेगा वही
> जो बचा रहेगा
> सब के बाद_


ऐशा क्यों सोचते है चाचा जी !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

"Hamsafar+",The Hero+,jeet6162


तीनो उपस्थित है ! या फिर झाँक रहे है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> अगर इस सूत्र की अपील से कोई सदस्य वापस आता है ,तो बहुत ही खुशी की बात होगी ॥


मित्र यदि ताला  ही बंद हो तब क्या करना चाहिए ??

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> पुराने कोन हे नए कोन हे ऐसा करो एक बार और क्रेश लो फिर नए भी पुराने हो जायेंगे


ह्म्म्म्म्म्म हम्म !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मै अवैध संतानोँ से संवाद करने मे रुचि नही रखता हूँ , अन्यथा उत्तर अवश्य देता|


हम्मम्मम , ठीक है !

----------


## jeet6162

*जो चले गए है 
उन्हें याद दिलाने के लिए* 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=18185

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *जो चले गए है 
> उन्हें याद दिलाने के लिए* 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=18185


मित्र अच्छा सूत्र है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> अरे यार कोई बैडु के पक्ष मे क्योँ नही बोल रहा सारे भूल गये प्रिय मित्र को हा हा हा फटती है सबकी


हाँ मित्र !

हम भी यह जानना चाहते है की बेडू को बैन क्यों किया गया !

कृपया जवाब दीजिए !

----------


## The Hero

कोई नियामक बेडू को प्रतिबंधित करने कारण तो बता ही सकता है |

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> पुछोगे तो बैन हो जाऔगे ये निश्चित है


ऐशा क्यों भाई की पूछने पर हम बैन हो जायेंगे !

----------


## The Hero

> *क्या हम सदस्य यह जानने का अधिकार नहीं रखते !*


सदस्योँ को ये जानने का अधिकार होना ही चाहिए |

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> सदस्योँ को ये जानने का अधिकार होना ही चाहिए |


पर कोई बताना ही नहीं चाहता अभी नियामक जी ‎*Noctis Lucis* आये थे , पर बिना जवाब दिए चले गए ! सायद उनको जानकारी न हो !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> पुछ के देखो आप मगर बेडु से दोस्ती झलकाते हुए पुछना , पक्की यारी वाली


यारी तो पक्की वाली ही है, न की कच्ची वाली !

----------


## The Hero

> पुछोगे तो बैन हो जाऔगे ये निश्चित है


निःसन्देह यहाँ पर यही एक विकल्प है |

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

पर यह सूत्र तो सदस्यों के बापसी के अपील के लिए है, पर बेडू के लिए इस समय अपील करना भी वेकर होगा ! उनको दी गयी सजा का कार्यकाल जब तक पूर्ण नहीं होगा ! तब तक वो चाह कर भी नहीं आ सकेंगे !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> चाचा जी , आखिरी प्रणाम तो ले लो अज्ञानी का


कहा जा रहे हो जो आखरी प्रणाम की बात कर रहे हो !

----------


## agyani

> यारी तो पक्की वाली ही है, न की कच्ची वाली !


चलिए तो आप बता दो कि क्युँ बैन किया गया

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मेरा नँबर लगने वाला है पर अफसोस है दूख नही


क्या आपने व्यक्तिगत सन्देश के द्वारा नियामकों से कुछ पुछा है, यदि हाँ तो पटल पे दिखाने की कृपा करें !

----------


## ravi chacha

> मित्र अन्यथा मत ले यार मै भी तो फोरम को अपना समझता था पर कल से तो खोपडा खराब हो गया


कल से  मेरा भी कुछ मनोबल  कम हुआ है 
फोरम पर अधिक मात्र में योगदान  करने से क्या फायदा जो सदस्य को --बेन करने के लिए तत्पर  हो

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> चलिए तो आप बता दो कि क्युँ बैन किया गया


मेने कहा न मुझे ये जानकारी पोस्टर वाले सूत्र से पता चली ! मुझे जानकारी नहीं है और न ही आज सुबह से उनसे कोई संपर्क हुआ !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> कल से  मेरा भी कुछ मनोबल  कम हुआ है 
> फोरम पर अधिक मात्र में योगदान  करने से क्या फायदा जो सदस्य को --बेन करने के लिए तत्पर  हो


चाचा जी आप रहने दो . पदवी बदल जायेगी आपकी !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> पता तो चले बेडू को फोरम का कौन सा नियम भंग करने के अंतर्गत प्रतिबंधित किया गया है |


अरे जब हमें जवाब मिलेगा तब न !

----------


## The Hero

पता तो चले बेडू को फोरम का कौन सा नियम भंग करने के अंतर्गत प्रतिबंधित किया गया है |

----------


## agyani

मैने जो कहना था कह दिया, किसी को बुरा लगे तो माफ करना दोस्तो, जयहिन्द जय भारत

----------


## The Hero

> चाचा जी आप रहने दो . पदवी बदल जायेगी आपकी !


स्वागत प्रभारी से सीधा नवागत प्रभारी के पद पर पदोन्नति कर दी जाएगी |

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> स्वागत प्रभारी से सीधा नवागत प्रभारी के पद पर पदोन्नति कर दी जाएगी |


अरे ऐशा मत लिखो , नहीं तो चाचा जी नाराज हो जायेंगे , और स्पीड तो उनकी वैसे भी बहुत तेज है, आज कोई नया रेकोर्ड ही न बना देन पोस्टिंग के मामले में !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

हमारे सहयोगी सदस्य श्री राजीव जी का स्वागत है !

----------


## ravi chacha

> चाचा जी आप रहने दो . पदवी बदल जायेगी आपकी !


मित्र हमे किसी तरह का लालच नहीं है --और एक सत्य जानता हु ---पदवी तो एक दिन जाना १००%  पक्का है ---तो टेन्सन क्यों लू

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्र हमे किसी तरह का लालच नहीं है --और एक सत्य जानता हु ---पदवी तो एक दिन जाना १००%  पक्का है ---तो टेन्सन क्यों लू


ये तो सोचनीय विषय है ! वैसे आप प्रबंधन में पदाधिकारी है, आप ही कुछ बताये !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> एस॰ आर॰ भाई , आपके और अभय जी के रिकार्ड को कोई शीघ्र नही छू पाएगा |


हां ये तो बात है ! सायद ही एक दिन में दो सदस्यों ने मिल कर जो पोस्ट किया था वो किसी और दिन हुआ हो !

----------


## The Hero

> अरे ऐशा मत लिखो , नहीं तो चाचा जी नाराज हो जायेंगे , और स्पीड तो उनकी वैसे भी बहुत तेज है, आज कोई नया रेकोर्ड ही न बना देन पोस्टिंग के मामले में !


एस॰ आर॰ भाई , आपके और अभय जी के रिकार्ड को कोई शीघ्र नही छू पाएगा |

----------


## The Hero

> मित्र हमे किसी तरह का लालच नहीं है --और एक सत्य जानता हु ---पदवी तो एक दिन जाना १००%  पक्का है ---तो टेन्सन क्यों लू


रवि जी , ये अच्छी बात है |

----------


## ravi chacha

> ये तो सोचनीय विषय है ! वैसे आप प्रबंधन में पदाधिकारी है, आप ही कुछ बताये !


बेडू भाई पर  अभद्र शब्द प्रयोग करने का आरोप है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> बेडू भाई पर  अभद्र शब्द प्रयोग करने का आरोप है


मित्र क्या कुछ लिंक उपलब्द करवा देन, जहा यह वार्तालाप हुआ है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> रवि जी , ये अच्छी बात है |


ये तो बगावत की निशानी है !

----------


## ravi chacha

> मित्र क्या कुछ लिंक उपलब्द करवा देन, जहा यह वार्तालाप हुआ है !


आप को यकीन  है बो पोस्ट अभी तक बची होगी ?

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> आप को यकीन  है बो पोस्ट अभी तक बची होगी ?


पोस्ट तो वहाँ न होंगी और कुछ देर बाद यहाँ की पोस्ट भी नहीं होंगी !
इसलिए आपको जो जानकारी है वह बता दे, कहाँ कब कैसे और क्यों ये दोस् लगा !

----------


## ravi chacha

> ये तो बगावत की निशानी है !


कुछ भूतपूर्व नियामक अच्चे आदर्स नियामक  माने जाते है जो कभी गलती  नहीं कर सकते है 

इनके पास पद नहीं है --तो में क्यों किसी तरह का लालच करू 

आप इसे बगावत की संज्ञा नहीं दे सकते

----------


## ravi chacha

> पोस्ट तो वहाँ न होंगी और कुछ देर बाद यहाँ की पोस्ट भी नहीं होंगी !
> इसलिए आपको जो जानकारी है वह बता दे, कहाँ कब कैसे और क्यों ये दोस् लगा !


मेने कुछ नहीं देखा भाई --जो जानकारी प्राप्त थी आप को बता दिया

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> चालिस हजार भद्र पौस्ट की और एक अभद्र पोस्ट पर बैन कर दिया वाह धन्य है प्रबँधन, ये है वो पोस्ट शायद कि बेडू ने नियामक उमा जी को बुआ चाची मामी ताई बोल दिया था बस


भाई नियामक के प्रति गलत शब्द , तो ये इलज़ाम है ! ७ से ३० दिन की लगी होगी !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> अजी उन्हौने तो सभ्मानपृर्वक कहा था


अरे भाई रिश्ता ही बदल दिया न !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मेने कुछ नहीं देखा भाई --जो जानकारी प्राप्त थी आप को बता दिया


अरे आप तो कट लिए चाचा जी !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> कुछ भूतपूर्व नियामक अच्चे आदर्स नियामक  माने जाते है जो कभी गलती  नहीं कर सकते है 
> 
> इनके पास पद नहीं है --तो में क्यों किसी तरह का लालच करू 
> 
> आप इसे बगावत की संज्ञा नहीं दे सकते


मित्र टोल मोल के बोल ,,,,, कहने  का मतलब आप समझ गए होंगे ! वैसे तो दीवारों के भी कान होते है पर आप तो खुले में ही बोल गए !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*मित्र जो गया है उसके शीघ्र बापिस आने की कामनाओ के साथ 
आपका 
हमसफ़र
*

----------


## The Hero

> चालिस हजार भद्र पौस्ट की और एक अभद्र पोस्ट पर बैन कर दिया वाह धन्य है प्रबँधन, ये है वो पोस्ट शायद कि बेडू ने नियामक उमा जी को बुआ चाची मामी ताई बोल दिया था बस


बेडू ने तो रिश्ता जोड़ा था , मै ऐसी किसी भी महिला के सम्मान मे दो शब्द लिखना भी अपने शब्दो का अपमान समझता हूँ |

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> बेडू ने तो रिश्ता जोड़ा था , मै ऐसी किसी भी महिला के सम्मान मे दो शब्द लिखना भी अपने शब्दो का अपमान समझता हूँ |


आप सम्मान में कह रहे है तो कहें मित्र

----------


## The Hero

> आप सम्मान में कह रहे है तो कहें मित्र


गलती हो गई यारा ,अपमान लिखना चाहिए था  |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गरम भाई कहाँ हो आप ? बार-बार सदस्यो को बेन करना ओर ऐसे सदस्यो को जो की फोरम के सुपर स्टार है ,फोरम को अपना परिवार मानते है ,जान भुज के बेन किया जाता है, उनकी पोस्टो को मिटाया जा सकता है ,क्योंकि सुपरस्टार सदस्यो से ही ये फोरम लोकप्रिय है ,,,

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मित्र आप जो भी है पर हमारे प्रिय मित्र बेडू के नाम को बदनाम न करे !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> गरम भाई कहाँ हो आप ? बार-बार सदस्यो को बेन करना ओर ऐसे सदस्यो को जो की फोरम के सुपर स्टार है ,फोरम को अपना परिवार मानते है ,जान भुज के बेन किया जाता है, उनकी पोस्टो को मिटाया जा सकता है ,क्योंकि सुपरस्टार सदस्यो से ही ये फोरम लोकप्रिय है ,,,


आपकी बात सही है मित्र चन्द्रसेखर ! पर हम फोरम के मात्र सदस्य है ! और लाल बत्ती और नीली बत्ती का निर्णय हमें मानना ही होगा !

----------


## Thenga Lal

> मै अवैध संतानोँ से संवाद करने मे रुचि नही रखता हूँ , अन्यथा उत्तर अवश्य देता|


वैध अवैध का का ज्ञान मत झाडो खुद अवैध सन्तान बन कर आए तभी तो तरह तरह के नाम मिले थे ..... भूल गए तो याद दिलाऊं 

thakurji, t h a k u r j i, avf0000--, और अब खुद सोचो की अवैध कौन है प्रिय हीरो जी

----------


## draculla

> चालिस हजार भद्र पौस्ट की और एक अभद्र पोस्ट पर बैन कर दिया वाह धन्य है प्रबँधन, ये है वो पोस्ट शायद कि बेडू ने नियामक उमा जी को बुआ चाची मामी ताई बोल दिया था बस


मुझे तो पता नहीं की बेड भाई को क्यों बेन किया है.
लेकिन यदि वाकई में यह कारण है तो पहले ऐसे सदस्यों से उनके नाम छीन लिए जाने चाहिए जो अपने नाम के पीछे चाची, चाचा, बुआ, फूफा या भैया भाभी लगा कर पहले तो सदस्यों को अपने और आकर्षित करते है.
जब बाद में कोई उनसे मजाक कर ले तो धुआं धुआं हो जाते है. अब यदि कोई सदस्य अपने आप को बुआ समझती है तो उसे चाची या मामी बनने में भी आपत्ति नहीं होनी चाहिए. :)

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मुझे तो पता नहीं की बेड भाई को क्यों बेन किया है.
> लेकिन यदि वाकई में यह कारण है तो पहले ऐसे सदस्यों से उनके नाम छीन लिए जाने चाहिए जो अपने नाम के पीछे चाची, चाचा, बुआ, फूफा या भैया भाभी लगा कर पहले तो सदस्यों को अपने और आकर्षित करते है.
> जब बाद में कोई उनसे मजाक कर ले तो धुआं धुआं हो जाते है. अब यदि कोई सदस्य अपने आप को बुआ समझती है तो उसे चाची या मामी बनने में भी आपत्ति नहीं होनी चाहिए. :)


*केवल इस कारण से ही सदस्य को बैन नहीं किया जा सकता !!!! 
*
*जरुर कोई अन्य दुसरा कारण होगा !!!!!*

----------


## deshpremi

> *केवल इस कारण से ही सदस्य को बैन नहीं किया जा सकता !!!! 
> *
> *जरुर कोई अन्य दुसरा कारण होगा !!!!!*


फोरम प्रबंधन को सूचित करना चाहिए की फला सदस्य को किस कारण से बेन किया गया है ताकि दूसरे सदस्य भी सावधान हो सके

----------


## draculla

> फोरम प्रबंधन को सूचित करना चाहिए की फला सदस्य को किस कारण से बेन किया गया है ताकि दूसरे सदस्य भी सावधान हो सके


सदस्य को अवश्य एक बार चेतावनी दी जाती है.
लेकिन फिर भी नहीं माने और दोबारा वही गलती करे.
तब जाकर सदस्य पर आफत आती है.

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> फोरम प्रबंधन को सूचित करना चाहिए की फला सदस्य को किस कारण से बेन किया गया है ताकि दूसरे सदस्य भी सावधान हो सके


*हाँ शायद ऐसा होना चाहिए जिससे सबको पता चल सके की फला सदस्य को बैन क्यों किया गया है !!!! मैं भी चाहता हूँ ऐसा हो !!!!

* 
*लेकिन कुछ उधमी सदस्य प्रबंधन के उस फैसले का भी जानबूझकर विरोध करने लगेंगे !!!!!!*

----------


## draculla

> *हाँ शायद ऐसा होना चाहिए जिससे सबको पता चल सके की फला सदस्य को बैन क्यों किया गया है !!!! मैं भी चाहता हूँ ऐसा हो !!!!
> 
> * 
> *लेकिन कुछ उधमी सदस्य प्रबंधन के उस फैसले का भी जानबूझकर विरोध करने लगेंगे !!!!!!*


आपकी बात से १००% सहमत हूँ.

----------


## deshpremi

> सदस्य को अवश्य एक बार चेतावनी दी जाती है.
> लेकिन फिर भी नहीं माने और दोबारा वही गलती करे.
> तब जाकर सदस्य पर आफत आती है.


इससे फोरम के काम में ज्यादा पारदर्शिता आएगी ऐसा मेरा मानना है

----------


## ravi chacha

> इससे फोरम के काम में ज्यादा पारदर्शिता आएगी ऐसा मेरा मानना है


में समर्थन करता हु .........

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मुझे तो पता नहीं की बेड भाई को क्यों बेन किया है.
> लेकिन यदि वाकई में यह कारण है तो पहले ऐसे सदस्यों से उनके नाम छीन लिए जाने चाहिए जो अपने नाम के पीछे चाची, चाचा, बुआ, फूफा या भैया भाभी लगा कर पहले तो सदस्यों को अपने और आकर्षित करते है.
> जब बाद में कोई उनसे मजाक कर ले तो धुआं धुआं हो जाते है. अब यदि कोई सदस्य अपने आप को बुआ समझती है तो उसे चाची या मामी बनने में भी आपत्ति नहीं होनी चाहिए. :)


आपकी बात से मैं सहमत हूँ पर पूर्ण नहीं , क्योंकि चची, दादी, मामी, तै इत्यादि शब्दों से किसी को बैन ..................?????

----------


## draculla

> आपकी बात से मैं सहमत हूँ पर पूर्ण नहीं , क्योंकि चची, दादी, मामी, तै इत्यादि शब्दों से किसी को बैन ..................?????



भाई बात थोड़ी स्पष्ट कीजिये. :)

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> भाई बात थोड़ी स्पष्ट कीजिये. :)


इतना ही कहना चाहता  हू  की चाची, मामी, ताई इत्याति शब्दों पर किसी को बैन ?????? कारन कुछ और ही है, जो सिर्फ बेडू या बैन करने वाला व्यक्ति ही बता सकता है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *हाँ शायद ऐसा होना चाहिए जिससे सबको पता चल सके की फला सदस्य को बैन क्यों किया गया है !!!! मैं भी चाहता हूँ ऐसा हो !!!!
> 
> * 
> *लेकिन कुछ उधमी सदस्य प्रबंधन के उस फैसले का भी जानबूझकर विरोध करने लगेंगे !!!!!!*


सदस्यों को बैन करने पर आधारित एक सूत्र होना चाहिये जहाँ वकायदा कार्यवाही बातचीत हम सदस्यों के सामने हो, और निर्णय भी, ताकि हमको भी पता चले...
आखिर हम भी इस परिवार के हिस्सा है !

वैसे अदालत नाम से इसी विषय पर सूत्र बनाया था, पर उसे ही मिटाया गया!

----------


## ravi chacha

> सदस्यों को बैन करने पर आधारित एक सूत्र होना चाहिये जहाँ वकायदा कार्यवाही बातचीत हम सदस्यों के सामने हो, और निर्णय भी, ताकि हमको भी पता चले...
> आखिर हम भी इस परिवार के हिस्सा है !
> 
> वैसे अदालत नाम से इसी विषय पर सूत्र बनाया था, पर उसे ही मिटाया गया!


भाई एक अदालत मेरे पासा भी है

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> सदस्यों को बैन करने पर आधारित एक सूत्र होना चाहिये जहाँ वकायदा कार्यवाही बातचीत हम सदस्यों के सामने हो, और निर्णय भी, ताकि हमको भी पता चले...
> आखिर हम भी इस परिवार के हिस्सा है !
> 
> वैसे अदालत नाम से इसी विषय पर सूत्र बनाया था, पर उसे ही मिटाया गया!


*हाँ ऐसा एक सूत्र होना चाहिए और उसमे केवल प्रबंधन के सदस्यों को और प्रकरण में फसने वाले सदस्य को ही लिखने की अनुमति दी जानी चाहिए !!!!*

----------


## Shree Ji

> *हाँ ऐसा एक सूत्र होना चाहिए और उसमे केवल प्रबंधन के सदस्यों को और प्रकरण में फसने वाले सदस्य को ही लिखने की अनुमति दी जानी चाहिए !!!!*


फ़ोरम निजी व्यवसायिक संपत्ति हैं और हम सदस्य निठ्ट्ले टटपुंजिये
नियामक शायद हम सदस्यो के बारे मे यही सोचता है तभी किसी को बैन करने के पिछे क्या कारण है और सदस्यो की क्या राय है को जानना जरुरी नहीं समझता

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> फ़ोरम निजी व्यवसायिक संपत्ति हैं और हम सदस्य निठ्ट्ले टटपुंजिये
> नियामक शायद हम सदस्यो के बारे मे यही सोचता है तभी किसी को बैन करने के पिछे क्या कारण है और सदस्यो की क्या राय है को जानना जरुरी नहीं समझता


*नहीं मित्र कोई भी नियामक किसी सदस्य को बैन करना नहीं चाहेगा !!! आप एक बार अपने नजरिये से सोचकर देखे की अगर आप नियामक होते तो आप ऐसा करना चाहेंगे !!!
*
*जब सदस्यों द्वारा अति हो जाती है तभी नियामक सदस्यों को बैन करते है !!!!*

----------


## Shree Ji

मित्र सदस्यो मे जो रोष पनप रहा है प्रबंधक उसका कोई हल निकालने के बजाए अनदेखा कर रहा है

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मित्र सदस्यो मे जो रोष पनप रहा है प्रबंधक उसका कोई हल निकालने के बजाए अनदेखा कर रहा है


*मित्र समय के साथ सब सही होगा !!! बस हम सब को एकसाथ होकर चलने की जरुरत है !!!!
*
*प्रबंधन के खिलाफ जाने की बजाय उनका साथ देने की जरुरत है !!!! फिर प्रबंधन भी हमारी जरूरतें समझेगा !!!!*

----------


## Munneraja

> फ़ोरम निजी व्यवसायिक संपत्ति हैं और हम सदस्य निठ्ट्ले टटपुंजिये
> नियामक शायद हम सदस्यो के बारे मे यही सोचता है तभी किसी को बैन करने के पिछे क्या कारण है और सदस्यो की क्या राय है को जानना जरुरी नहीं समझता


कोई भी प्रबंधन सदस्य फोरम के सभी सूत्रों में किसी भी सदस्य के बैन होने का स्पष्टीकरण नहीं दे सकता है
और प्रबंधन ने कारण एक सूत्र में स्पष्ट कर दिया है.
बैन का कारण जानने का प्रथम अधिकार स्वयम बैन किये गए सदस्य का है 
कारण बैन होने के साथ जाता है एवं लोगिन होने के प्रयास करने पर कारण लिखा आ जाता है कि वो क्यों लोगिन नहीं हो सकता है 

किसी भी सदस्य के बैन होने का कारण होता है 
१. फोरम पर गलत भाषा का प्रयोग 
२. प्रबंधन सदस्य के लिए गलत शब्दों का प्रयोग 
३. किसी भी सदस्य के साथ तकरार अथवा अशोभनीय शब्दों का प्रयोग 
४. किसी धर्म/समाज/समुदाय के लिए हास्यास्पद/आपत्तिजनक/अपमानजनक भाषा/शब्दों का प्रयोग 

बैन किये जाने से पहले स्पष्टीकरण के उपयुक्त अवसर प्रदान किये जाते हैं एवं उचित उत्तर प्राप्त ना होने पर बैन कर दिया जाता है.
आप अपनी भाषा में क्लिष्टता को देख लीजिए 
यह उपयुक्त भाषा नहीं है.
हम अपनी शिकायत को शालीनता से भी असीम गहराई से कह सकते हैं.

एक और बात जो सबसे अधिक महत्वपूर्ण है वह यह कि सदस्य के बैन होने का ढिंढोरा पीट कर सदस्य का अपमान करना होता है. 
अतः इस बारे में किसी सूत्र निर्माण की बात बेमानी है. 
ऐसा कोई सूत्र किसी फोरम पर नहीं मिलेगा.

----------


## Munneraja

अब मेरा एक प्रश्न है 
कोई भी फोरम अपने किसी भी सदस्य को बिना किसी कारण के बैन क्यों करेगा या करना चाहेगा.

----------


## ravi chacha

> कोई भी प्रबंधन सदस्य फोरम के सभी सूत्रों में किसी भी सदस्य के बैन होने का स्पष्टीकरण नहीं दे सकता है
> और प्रबंधन ने कारण एक सूत्र में स्पष्ट कर दिया है.
> बैन का कारण जानने का प्रथम अधिकार स्वयम बैन किये गए सदस्य का है 
> कारण बैन होने के साथ जाता है एवं लोगिन होने के प्रयास करने पर कारण लिखा आ जाता है कि वो क्यों लोगिन नहीं हो सकता है 
> 
> किसी भी सदस्य के बैन होने का कारण होता है 
> १. फोरम पर गलत भाषा का प्रयोग 
> २. प्रबंधन सदस्य के लिए गलत शब्दों का प्रयोग 
> ३. किसी भी सदस्य के साथ तकरार अथवा अशोभनीय शब्दों का प्रयोग 
> ...




मेरा प्रश्न 

३. किसी भी सदस्य के साथ तकरार अथवा अशोभनीय शब्दों का प्रयोग ----प्रबन्धन  इसे गम्भी क्यों नहीं समझता   ?
क्या सामान्य सदस्य की इज्जत नहीं होती है   ?


२. प्रबंधन सदस्य के लिए गलत शब्दों का प्रयोग ----इसे अति गंभीरता  से क्यों लिया जाता है   ?

----------


## Raa.One

> कोई भी प्रबंधन सदस्य फोरम के सभी सूत्रों में किसी भी सदस्य के बैन होने का स्पष्टीकरण नहीं दे सकता है
> और प्रबंधन ने कारण एक सूत्र में स्पष्ट कर दिया है.
> बैन का कारण जानने का प्रथम अधिकार स्वयम बैन किये गए सदस्य का है 
> कारण बैन होने के साथ जाता है एवं लोगिन होने के प्रयास करने पर कारण लिखा आ जाता है कि वो क्यों लोगिन नहीं हो सकता है 
> 
> किसी भी सदस्य के बैन होने का कारण होता है 
> १. फोरम पर गलत भाषा का प्रयोग 
> २. प्रबंधन सदस्य के लिए गलत शब्दों का प्रयोग 
> ३. किसी भी सदस्य के साथ तकरार अथवा अशोभनीय शब्दों का प्रयोग 
> ...


उचित कहा आपने बड़े भेया ,यहा बेन का कारण शायद लिखना भूल गया पाथ जी जज महोदय

----------


## Raa.One

> मित्र सदस्यो मे जो रोष पनप रहा है प्रबंधक उसका कोई हल निकालने के बजाए अनदेखा कर रहा है


*जो सदस्य विरोध करता हे उसे टिकट पकड़ा देता हे प्रिय प्रबंधन*

----------


## Raa.One

> *मित्र समय के साथ सब सही होगा !!! बस हम सब को एकसाथ होकर चलने की जरुरत है !!!!
> *
> *प्रबंधन के खिलाफ जाने की बजाय उनका साथ देने की जरुरत है !!!! फिर प्रबंधन भी हमारी जरूरतें समझेगा !!!!*


जिस दिन प्रबंधन आप को रिप्लाई कर डे तब ज्ञान देना उसके पक्ष में ,हां अगर आप इन बेतुकी बातो से नियामक बनना चाहे तो मेरा समर्थन हे

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> जिस दिन प्रबंधन आप को रिप्लाई कर डे तब ज्ञान देना उसके पक्ष में ,हां अगर आप इन बेतुकी बातो से नियामक बनना चाहे तो मेरा समर्थन हे


*भाई जी नियामक बनना ही हर सदस्य का उद्देश्य नहीं है !!!! मैं तो चाहता भी नहीं हूँ नियामक बनना !!! पता नहीं अपना साथ ही फोरम के साथ कितना रह गया है !!!*

----------


## Raa.One

> कोई भी प्रबंधन सदस्य फोरम के सभी सूत्रों में किसी भी सदस्य के बैन होने का स्पष्टीकरण नहीं दे सकता है
> और प्रबंधन ने कारण एक सूत्र में स्पष्ट कर दिया है.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				किस सूत्र में
> 			
> ...


बड़े भेया आपका सम्मान सबसे अधिक करता हू ,पर उपरोत जवाब मेने प्रबंधन को दिए हे ,आगे कुछ गलत हो तो क्षमा सहित सजा का हकदार हू ,पर कार्यवाही आप ही करे 

आपका........

----------


## Raa.One

> *भाई जी नियामक बनना ही हर सदस्य का उद्देश्य नहीं है !!!! मैं तो चाहता भी नहीं हूँ नियामक बनना !!! पता नहीं अपना साथ ही फोरम के साथ कितना रह गया है !!!*


भाई मेरा तो वैसे ही पाथ ,,,,,,जी दुश्मन बना बैठा हे ,में विवाद अभी नही चाहता /बट आप को नियामक नही बनना तो उनको सपोर्ट करना बंद करो ,ना ही प्रबंधनकि शान में भजन सुनाओ हमे 
धन्यवाद

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

रा-वन जी ,अभी तक की आपकी किसी शिकायत/संदेश/प्रविष्टि  में अब तक यह एक बार भी स्पष्ट नही किया है के आखिर आप किसका पक्ष प्रस्तुत कर रहे हैं:mepullhair:! और किसी भी मानस  से बात करने के सलीके ध्यान रखें ! हतोत्साहित करने वाली टिप्पणियाँ , किसी भी हाल में आप की सेहत के लिए अच्छी  नही मानी जा सकती है  !

----------


## Raa.One

> रा-वन जी ,अभी तक की आपकी किसी शिकायत/संदेश/प्रविष्टि  में अब तक यह एक बार भी स्पष्ट नही किया है के आखिर आप किसका पक्ष प्रस्तुत कर रहे हैं:mepullhair:! और किसी भी मानस  से बात करने के सलीके ध्यान रखें ! हतोत्साहित करने वाली टिप्पणियाँ , किसी भी हाल में आप की सेहत के लिए अच्छी  नही मानी जा सकती है  !


प्रिय मित्र अगर मेरी कोई बात गलत लगी तो उसे हटा दीजिए 
और रही मानस कि बात तो मेने सिर्फ अपना जी को और बड़े भेया को कुछ लिखा हे और बड़े भेया का तो अत्यधिक सम्मान हे ,ये आप भी जानते हे 
अगर अपना जी को कोई बात गलत लगी तो उनसे माफ़ी चाहता हू 
और में स्वयं अपना पक्ष रख रहा हू 
आप ज्यादा जानते हे बाकी

----------


## Raa.One

तेरा इत्तिहाम ये हैं ......के तू क्या कहाँ बोलना है इसका ख्याल नही करता !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> तेरा इत्तिहाम ये हैं ......के तू क्या कहाँ बोलना है इसका ख्याल नही करता !


बड़े भाई प्रणाम , आप कोन हो ?

----------


## Munneraja

> उचित कहा आपने बड़े भेया ,यहा बेन का कारण शायद लिखना भूल गया पाथ जी जज महोदय


आपको बैन करने से पहले मैंने ही आपको अंतिम चेतावनी दी थी
कारण भी आपको स्पष्ट कर दिए गए थे 
इस सब के बाद कुछ शेष नहीं बचता है 




> भाई मेरा तो वैसे ही पाथ ,,,,,,जी दुश्मन बना बैठा हे, में विवाद अभी नही चाहता /बट आप को नियामक नही बनना तो उनको सपोर्ट करना बंद करो ,ना ही प्रबंधनकि शान में भजन सुनाओ हमे 
> धन्यवाद





> तेरा इत्तिहाम ये हैं ......के तू क्या कहाँ बोलना है इसका ख्याल नही करता !


अब अपनी इस भाषा को देख लीजिए
सभी सदस्य गवाह हैं 
मैंने इन्हें फोन पर बात करते हुए कई बार समझाया है कि ये अपनी प्रविष्टियाँ संयत रूप से करें 
फोन पर ये हाँ कह देते हैं 
और फोरम पर फिर बखेडा खड़ा करते हैं.

----------


## ravi chacha

> आपको बैन करने से पहले मैंने ही आपको अंतिम चेतावनी दी थी
> कारण भी आपको स्पष्ट कर दिए गए थे 
> इस सब के बाद कुछ शेष नहीं बचता है 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> अब अपनी इस भाषा को देख लीजिए
> ...


में बड़े भाई का समर्थन  करता हु 

पाथ जी और बड़े भाई  गलत हो ही नहीं सकते हमें यकीन है

----------


## BadBoy99

*अच्छा दोस्तों इतना ही साथ था 
अलविदा ................................*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *अच्छा दोस्तों इतना ही साथ था 
> अलविदा ................................*


कोई अलबिदा नहीं, सब चलता है, आप का स्वागत है भाई !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> में बड़े भाई का समर्थन  करता हु 
> 
> पाथ जी और बड़े भाई  गलत हो ही नहीं सकते हमें यकीन है


हम्म्म्म हम्म , ये बात तो हे !

----------


## agyani

> *अच्छा दोस्तों इतना ही साथ था अलविदा ................................*


कमाल है ,आपका बैन नही खुला क्या?

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> कमाल है ,आपका बैन नही खुला क्या?


खुल जाये तो अच्छा है !

----------


## khatm peace

इसे ही अपील कहते हे क्या बुलाने कि

----------


## khatm peace

फिर तो भगवान तुम्हारा भला करे

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> में बड़े भाई का समर्थन  करता हु 
> 
> पाथ जी और बड़े भाई  गलत हो ही नहीं सकते हमें यकीन है


यदि यही समर्थन है तो तौबा तौबा ....................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*मैं चाँद और बेड बॉय जी का इंतज़ार कर रहा हूँ, गुस्सा छोडकर जरूर आयें !*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *मैं चाँद और बेड बॉय जी का इंतज़ार कर रहा हूँ, गुस्सा छोडकर जरूर आयें !*


चंदु भैया तो शायद सच्ची खफा हो गए हैं पर बैडु यहीं मिल जाएगा................ गपशप पर देख लेना थोड़ी देर में

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> चंदु भैया तो शायद सच्ची खफा हो गए हैं पर बैडु यहीं मिल जाएगा................ गपशप पर देख लेना थोड़ी देर में


दोस्त मेरी उनसे बात करने कि दिली तमना है , बेडू जी से कहें कि मुझसे बात जरूर करें !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हमसफर जी आपने अवतार बहुत अच्छा लगाया है.... :salut:


दाऊ आपको पसंद आया बहुत खुसी कि बात है, क्या मैं यह चित्र अपने हस्ताक्षर में लगा सकता हूँ ! इसके लिए उपाय बताये !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हमसफर जी आपने अवतार बहुत अच्छा लगाया है.... :salut:


*दाऊ आपको पसंद आया बहुत खुसी कि बात है, क्या मैं यह चित्र अपने हस्ताक्षर में लगा सकता हूँ ! इसके लिए उपाय बताये !*

----------


## Krish13

> दोस्त मेरी उनसे बात करने कि दिली तमना है , बेडू जी से कहें कि मुझसे बात जरूर करें !


हमसफर जी आपने अवतार बहुत अच्छा लगाया है.... :salut:

----------


## robin hood

क्या चाँद भाई का बेन खुल गया ?

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> क्या चाँद भाई का बेन खुल गया ?


फिलहाल तो नहीं , पर मैं उम्मीद करता हूँ कि जल्द ही उनका बैन खुल जायेगा !

और चाँद जी और बेड जी जल्द ही रूबरू होंगे ! साथ ही सिन्हा साहब का भी पता नहीं है ! आप लोगों के यहाँ होने से हम स्वस्थ और साथक चर्चा करके मनोरंजन करेंगे ! कमी खलती है इन दोस्तों कि !

----------


## robin hood

> *दाऊ आपको पसंद आया बहुत खुसी कि बात है, क्या मैं यह चित्र अपने हस्ताक्षर में लगा सकता हूँ ! इसके लिए उपाय बताये !*





> हमसफर जी आपने अवतार बहुत अच्छा लगाया है.... :salut:


आप दोनों के ही वर्तमान अवतार अच्छे हें ,सामजिक संदेश देते

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आप दोनों के ही वर्तमान अवतार अच्छे हें ,सामजिक संदेश देते


बैडु भाई, हमसफर जी आपसे बात करना चाहते हैं, उनसे कर लियो................................ बात!!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> बैडु भाई, हमसफर जी आपसे बात करना चाहते हैं, उनसे कर लियो................................ बात!!


पर कैसे मित्र ..................... मुझसे उनका नम्बर मिस  होगया है !

----------


## satya_anveshi

> पर कैसे मित्र ..................... मुझसे उनका नम्बर मिस  होगया है !


पम करके ले लो जी................................नंबर  !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> पम करके ले लो जी................................नंबर  !


पर यह कैसे संभव है ! उनका बैन समाप्त नहीं हुआ है और मैं उन्हें कैसे प म कर सकता हूँ !

----------


## robin hood

> फिलहाल तो नहीं , पर मैं उम्मीद करता हूँ कि जल्द ही उनका बैन खुल जायेगा !
> 
> और चाँद जी और बेड जी जल्द ही रूबरू होंगे ! साथ ही सिन्हा साहब का भी पता नहीं है ! आप लोगों के यहाँ होने से हम स्वस्थ और साथक चर्चा करके मनोरंजन करेंगे ! कमी खलती है इन दोस्तों कि !


मुझे भी इंतजार हें ,क्या कुछ खबर हें चाँद भाई को कितने दिनों का बेन मिला हें

----------


## robin hood

> बैडु भाई, हमसफर जी आपसे बात करना चाहते हैं, उनसे कर लियो................................ बात!!


भाई में तो कर लूँगा ,पर बेडू को कहा से लाउ ?

----------


## robin hood

> पर यह कैसे संभव है ! उनका बैन समाप्त नहीं हुआ है और मैं उन्हें कैसे प म कर सकता हूँ !


अब ये तरकीब तो ये जनाब ही बताए बेन सदस्य को केसे पम करे ???:)

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> भाई में तो कर लूँगा ,पर बेडू को कहा से लाउ ?


वही तो समस्या है ! चाँद जी से तो मैन बात कर सकता हूँ पर बेडू जी नहीं , यार बेलेंस वाली बात नहीं है मम्बर हो तब ना !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> वही तो समस्या है ! चाँद जी से तो मैन बात कर सकता हूँ पर बेडू जी नहीं , यार बेलेंस वाली बात नहीं है *मम्बर* हो तब ना !


*मम्बर=नम्बर .......................*

----------


## robin hood

> वही तो समस्या है ! चाँद जी से तो मैन बात कर सकता हूँ पर बेडू जी नहीं , यार बेलेंस वाली बात नहीं है मम्बर हो तब ना !


चाँद जी से बात करके बताइए कब तक का टिकट कटा हें ,उनकी कमी खलती हें

----------


## robin hood

> *मम्बर=नम्बर .......................*


हा हा हा एडिट ही कर देते :)

----------


## samrat.like

ओ हन्टू तेरी अदा कट टू कट है ...

तेरी स्टाइल बड़ी नटखट है ...

----------


## samrat.like

> हा हा हा एडिट ही कर देते :)


इस सूत्र में एडिट की सुविधा नहीं है ...:)

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> इस सूत्र में एडिट की सुविधा नहीं है ...:)


कुछ सूत्र बनाये ही इस जगह जाते है जहा गलती सुधरने का मौका ही ना मिले ! अतः सावधान !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> कुछ सूत्र बनाये ही इस जगह जाते है जहा गलती सुधरने का मौका ही ना मिले ! अतः सावधान !


जैसे कि एक गलती मैंने कि !
*
सुधरने  = सुधारना*

----------


## robin hood

> इस सूत्र में एडिट की सुविधा नहीं है ...:)





> कुछ सूत्र बनाये ही इस जगह जाते है जहा गलती सुधरने का मौका ही ना मिले ! अतः सावधान !


अरे हा ,मेने ध्यान ही नही दिया .....
सोच के लिखना पडेगा इहा तो 
पर ऐसा क्यों किया गया हें :question::question:

----------


## robin hood

> ओ हन्टू तेरी अदा कट टू कट है ...
> 
> तेरी स्टाइल बड़ी नटखट है ...


हा हा हा हा ...............

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> अरे हा ,मेने ध्यान ही नही दिया .....
> सोच के लिखना पडेगा इहा तो 
> पर ऐसा क्यों किया गया हें :question::question:


ताकि गलती करने वाले को मौका ना मिले और ध्यान पूर्वक धैर्य से जवाब लिखे !

----------


## robin hood

> ताकि गलती करने वाले को मौका ना मिले और ध्यान पूर्वक धैर्य से जवाब लिखे !


अब इ धेर्य का पता केसे चले ,पोस्ट करने बाद समझ आती हें ,कई बार कुछ कारणवश हटानी भी पड़ जाती हें

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> अब इ धेर्य का पता केसे चले ,पोस्ट करने बाद समझ आती हें ,कई बार कुछ कारणवश हटानी भी पड़ जाती हें


पोस्ट संक्या ७०३ एवं ७०४ में एक राज़ छिपा है ! आप भी उस गूढ़ रहस्य को खोज ली जिए !

----------


## robin hood

> पोस्ट संक्या ७०३ एवं ७०४ में एक राज़ छिपा है ! आप भी उस गूढ़ रहस्य को खोज ली जिए !


हिंदी में लिख दो ना 1234 इस टायप ,समझ नही आई

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हिंदी में लिख दो ना 1234 इस टायप ,समझ नही आई


703 & 704......................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

चन्द्रसेखर जी !!!
आप सूत्रधार है इस सूत्र के और फोरम पे आपका काफी मान व सम्मान है , मेरा अनुरोध है और साथ ही पूर्ण विश्वाश है कि आप मेरी बात नहीं टालेंगे ! आपकी जल्द बापसी के कामना के साथ आपका एडवांस में स्वागत करता हूँ !

----------


## raghvendra11

वृंदा जी प्लीज वापिस आ जाइए
आपके बिना फोरम सूना 2 लगता है . . . . . . . .

----------


## Vidrohinayak

नमस्कार मित्रों ! सुखद अनुभव है फोरम पर वापसी !

----------


## ashwanimale

पाकी दोस्त का मुझे भी इंतजार है, जब भी फोल्डर में रखी फोटो दिख जाती है, इंतजार की तीव्रता बढ़ जाती है|

----------


## shahrukh khan1

माले भाई ये पाकी कोण हे ???????????

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले भाई ये पाकी कोण हे ???????????


एक तो पहचान उजागर करना नियम भंग, दुसरे फीमेल की बात, तीसरे मैं इस समय मंडल में, जवाब देना अधिक खतरनाक है

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जनाब माले जी<<<< आपकी तरह मुझे भी इँतजार है जनाब <<<<

----------


## uttarakhandi

जो चला गया उसे भूल जा वो न सुन सकेगा तेरी सदा

----------


## ashwanimale

> जनाब माले जी<<<< आपकी तरह मुझे भी इँतजार है जनाब <<<<


इंतजार का भी एक मजा छीनने की न दे सके कोई सजा

----------


## ashwanimale

> जो चला गया उसे भूल जा वो न सुन सकेगा तेरी सदा


उनकी भी कोई होगी मजबूरी तभी तो बन बैठी यह दूरी

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

अमां यार, ये जानवी ,सलोनी और मल्लिका जी मास्टर जी वगैरह किधर हैं बिलकुल गधे के सर से सींग की तरह ही गायब हो गए हैं ...ऐसा तो सिर्फ फेक आईडीयों के साथ होता है |हमारे आदरणीय सर्वजन हिताय सर्वजन सुखाय महामहिम बैडू जी का भी कुछ पता नही चल रहा ... इन सभी गुणी सज्जनो से अनुरोध है के और कुछ नही तो कम से कम कुशल क्षेम की ही सुचना दें  |

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अमां यार, ये जानवी ,सलोनी और मल्लिका जी मास्टर जी वगैरह किधर हैं बिलकुल गधे के सर से सींग की तरह ही गायब हो गए हैं ...ऐसा तो सिर्फ फेक आईडीयों के साथ होता है |*हमारे आदरणीय सर्वजन हिताय सर्वजन सुखाय महामहिम बैडू जी का भी कुछ पता नही चल रहा* ... इन सभी गुणी सज्जनो से अनुरोध है के और कुछ नही तो कम से कम कुशल क्षेम की ही सुचना दें  |


हमारे आदरणीय सर्वजन हिताय सर्वजन सुखाय महामहिम बैडू जी का भी कुछ पता नही चल रहा............हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

देखो हमारे दद्दू एक ही पुकार  में प्रकट हो गए |

----------


## Kamal Ji

> देखो हमारे दद्दू एक ही पुकार  में प्रकट हो गए |


कहाँ हैं वह भाई गीले गीले, आज इस समय ऐसे तैयोहार के दिन इस समय तो उनका गीले गीले होना स्वभाविक है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> देखो हमारे दद्दू एक ही पुकार  में प्रकट हो गए |


आप स्वयं भी अपने और मेरे सिंस  अल्लाह से मुआफ करवाने चले गये हैं.

----------


## loolugupta

bhai logo mujhe to yah lagta hai ki forum se jabse adult wala section gayab hua hai tab se hi ye log gayab hue hai ab jab yah suvidha punah shuru ho gayi hai ek ek karke sab log dekh lena wapis laut aayenge

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> bhai logo mujhe to yah lagta hai ki forum se jabse adult wala section gayab hua hai tab se hi ye log gayab hue hai ab jab yah suvidha punah shuru ho gayi hai ek ek karke sab log dekh lena wapis laut aayenge


ऐसी बात नहीं है मीटर, सभी मीटरों  की अपनी अपनी समस्याएं हैं | कुछ के पर्सनल  जायज़ -नाजायज़ जेनुईन कारण है ...कुछ के  दिल टूटे हैं तो कुछ के आत्म सम्मान को ठोस लगी हैं .... कोई अपने मीटरों से नाराज़ हैं और मनाये जाने का इंतज़ार कर  रहा है  ....तो खातिर  जमाए रखिये इस रात की सुबह जल्द ही होगी | 
धन्यवाद |

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

हाँ  हाँ जनाब यहीच बाता है जनाब <<<<

----------


## satya_anveshi

सही कहा साजिद भाई.........

----------


## sultania

फोरम छोड़ के गये कुछ सदस्य ऐसे भी होंगे ही जो की वापसी के लिये प्रबंधन से पद मांग रहे होंगे ,,एक सदस्य के रूप मैं जो फोरम को गति नहीं दे सकता उसे पद भार देके फोरम पे अनुचित भार ही डालेंगे ADMIN साहब ,,,ऐसे लालची पदलोलुप्त सदस्यो से दूरी ही भली है ।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

चंदू , आत्मसम्मान बड़ी चीज़ है और स्वाभिमान उससे भी बड़ी ....किन्तु यह कब अभिमान में परिवर्तित हो जाती है इसका निर्धारण करना बड़ा मुश्किल है |

----------


## Kamal Ji

> फोरम छोड़ के गये कुछ सदस्य ऐसे भी होंगे ही जो की वापसी के लिये प्रबंधन से पद मांग रहे होंगे ,,एक सदस्य के रूप मैं जो फोरम को गति नहीं दे सकता उसे पद भार देके फोरम पे अनुचित भार ही डालेंगे ADMIN साहब ,,,ऐसे लालची पदलोलुप्त सदस्यो से दूरी ही भली है ।


पद्लोलुप्तता किस में नही होती?

क्या आम सदस्य इस से वंचित होंगे?

क्या कोई सीनियर सदस्य मौजूद हो,
 उसके सामने किसी अति जूनियर सदस्य को पद दे दिया जाये तो,
 क्या एक बार नही सोचेगा .... मुझे (उस सदस्य को ) नही पूछा गया,
 और इसे ( अति जूनियर सदस्य को ) पद लाभ दे दिया है?
किसी के मन में क्या है यह तो वह जाने या रब जाने.

जो अच्छे सदस्य हैं उनका  तो हम सब स्वागत करते ही हैं. 
और उनका हमेशा स्वागत रहेगा.

----------


## sultania

> चंदू , आत्मसम्मान बड़ी चीज़ है और स्वाभिमान उससे भी बड़ी ....किन्तु यह कब अभिमान में परिवर्तित हो जाती है इसका निर्धारण करना बड़ा मुश्किल है |


जी हाँ सही बोला भाई आपने ,avf पे पूर्व मोजूद कुछ सदस्य जरूर अभिमानी भी होंगे ,जो ऐसा भी सोच सकते हैं की वो नहीं आयेंगे तो फोरम ही नहीं चलेगा ,,सभी सदस्यो के विचार सोच भिन्न होती है ,जहां 1 लाख सदस्य रहेंगे वहाँ हर प्रकार की सोच के सदस्य मिल जायेंगे ,,पर स्वागत है सभी का जो की सदस्य के रूप मैं पुनः आके अपनी मेहनत से फोरम को गति देंगे ,,उनका सभी इंतजार कर रहे है ।
ओर कोमुनिटी फोरम पे सभी के विचारो का सम्मान करना एक आदर्श परंपरा भी है भाई ।

----------


## sultania

> पद्लोलुप्तता किस में नही होती?
> 
> क्या आम सदस्य इस से वंचित होंगे?
> 
> क्या कोई सीनियर सदस्य मौजूद हो,
>  उसके सामने किसी अति जूनियर सदस्य को पद दे दिया जाये तो,
>  क्या एक बार नही सोचेगा .... मुझे (उस सदस्य को ) नही पूछा गया,
>  और इसे ( अति जूनियर सदस्य को ) पद लाभ दे दिया है?
> किसी के मन में क्या है यह तो वह जाने या रब जाने.
> ...


जी हाँ आपके भी विचार का स्वागत है चाचू ,,कुछ ऐसे सदस्य जो की केवल पद के लिये ही फोरम पे अकटिव होना चाहते हैं मेरी तरफ से हार्दिक अनुरोध है की वे आके जरूर प्रबंधन से अपनी मांगे मनवाये। 
सभी के विचारो का स्वागत है चाचू ।

----------


## dkj

> जी हाँ आपके भी विचार का स्वागत है चाचू ,,कुछ ऐसे सदस्य जो की केवल पद के लिये ही फोरम पे अकटिव होना चाहते हैं मेरी तरफ से हार्दिक अनुरोध है की वे आके जरूर प्रबंधन से अपनी मांगे मनवाये। 
> सभी के विचारो का स्वागत है चाचू ।


:712::712::712:

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> जी हाँ आपके भी विचार का स्वागत है चाचू ,,कुछ ऐसे सदस्य जो की केवल पद के लिये ही फोरम पे अकटिव होना चाहते हैं मेरी तरफ से हार्दिक अनुरोध है की वे आके जरूर प्रबंधन से अपनी मांगे मनवाये। 
> सभी के विचारो का स्वागत है चाचू ।


sahi kaha .samay samay par yahan ye prove hota raha h .kuch sadasy jo niyamak banaye gaye aur fir hata diye gye uske baad wo aana band ya kam kar gye . ho sakta h unme mein se kuch ne khud hi pad chhodne ki kahi bhi ho future mein jyada na aa sakte ki wajah dekar .par agar baad mein wo active ho jayein to bhi unhe ek dam se pad de dena dusre active sadasya aur sabhi tarah k niyam ka palan kar rahe sadasyon k sath partiality h ....

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> अमां यार, ये जानवी ,सलोनी और मल्लिका जी मास्टर जी वगैरह किधर हैं बिलकुल गधे के सर से सींग की तरह ही गायब हो गए हैं ...ऐसा तो सिर्फ फेक आईडीयों के साथ होता है |हमारे आदरणीय सर्वजन हिताय सर्वजन सुखाय महामहिम बैडू जी का भी कुछ पता नही चल रहा ... इन सभी गुणी सज्जनो से अनुरोध है के और कुछ नही तो कम से कम कुशल क्षेम की ही सुचना दें  |


aap bhi beech mein gayab hi rahe hn sajid ji .

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> bhai logo mujhe to yah lagta hai ki forum se jabse adult wala section gayab hua hai tab se hi ye log gayab hue hai ab jab yah suvidha punah shuru ho gayi hai ek ek karke sab log dekh lena wapis laut aayenge


sahi kaha .forum se sadasyon ka gayab hone mein yahi sabse bada factor raha h .. baaki reasons bhi shayad rahein ho jaise sajid ji ne kaha par adult forum k baad sadasy kam reh gye .ya yun kahiye jo mehanti sadasy the wahi rahe .baakiyon ne likhna band kar diya .may b guest k roop mein nazar maar liya karte ho

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> aap bhi beech mein gayab hi rahe hn sajid ji .


चची ,ताऊ ,बुआ .... अपने  घर में आने जाने के लिए हमारे यहाँ किसी की परमीशन लेने का रिवाज़ नही है :94:..मेरी कुछ वक्फे की अनुपस्थिति का कारण मंच के लगभग हर सदस्य को पता है:156: | बहरहाल..आपसे पुनः टांग  खिंचवा कर  चैन पड़  गया:878: ....



*आपका स्वागत है*:577:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> चची ,ताऊ ,बुआ .... अपने  घर में आने जाने के लिए हमारे यहाँ किसी की परमीशन लेने का रिवाज़ नही है :94:..मेरी कुछ वक्फे की अनुपस्थिति का कारण मंच के लगभग हर सदस्य को पता है:156: | बहरहाल..आपसे पुनः टांग  खिंचवा कर  चैन पड़  गया:878: ....
> 
> 
> 
> *आपका स्वागत है*:577:


जनाब मुझे जरा भी इल्म नही है.

----------


## sultania

> चची ,ताऊ ,बुआ .... अपने  घर में आने जाने के लिए हमारे यहाँ किसी की परमीशन लेने का रिवाज़ नही है :94:..मेरी कुछ वक्फे की अनुपस्थिति का कारण मंच के लगभग हर सदस्य को पता है:156: | बहरहाल..आपसे पुनः टांग  खिंचवा कर  चैन पड़  गया:878: ....
> 
> 
> 
> *आपका स्वागत है*:577:


लेकिन फोरम ओर घर मैं एक बड़ा अंतर है भाई ,अगर फोरम पे कोई सदस्य एक समय सीमा तक अकटिव नहीं रहता तो उसे निष्क्रिय सदस्यो मैं शामिल कर दिया जाता है,,,पर फोरम की लाईफ निजी कामो के बाद ही ,,फोरम कोई घर नहीं होता यहाँ रोज आके एक नयी शुरुवात करनी पड़ती है, पुरानी पोस्टो को ना के बराबर views मिलती है ओर पोस्टे ही सदस्यो का ऑक्सीज़न है ।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> लेकिन फोरम ओर घर मैं एक बड़ा अंतर है भाई ,अगर फोरम पे कोई सदस्य एक समय सीमा तक अकटिव नहीं रहता तो उसे निष्क्रिय सदस्यो मैं शामिल कर दिया जाता है,,,पर फोरम की लाईफ निजी कामो के बाद ही ,,फोरम कोई घर नहीं होता यहाँ रोज आके एक नयी शुरुवात करनी पड़ती है, पुरानी पोस्टो को ना के बराबर views मिलती है ओर पोस्टे ही सदस्यो का ऑक्सीज़न है ।


समझ समझ का फेर है छोटे,हमेशा याद रखियो के शेर भूखा मर जाता है  पर घाँस  नही खाता,चाहे जहां जाए उसके पंजों में फाड़ डालने की क्षमता कभी खत्म नहीं होती और मुझे नहीं लगता के जब तक हमारे मंच पर आप जैसे बहुमुल्य टर्बो पोस्टर जैसे शेर मौजूद हैं, उसे मंच का कोई भी सदस्य लाख चाहकर  भी निष्क्रिय सदस्यों की सूचि में शामिल कर सकता है !! पुरानी पोस्ट के व्यूज़ कम मिलने के बारे में मैं बिलकुल सहमत नहीं हूँ ,पोस्ट जैसे जैसे पुरानी होती है उसके तो व्यूज़ बढते ही हैं...!!!

----------


## sultania

> समझ समझ का फेर है छोटे,हमेशा याद रखियो के शेर भूखा मर जाता है  पर घाँस  नही खाता,चाहे जहां जाए उसके पंजों में फाड़ डालने की क्षमता कभी खत्म नहीं होती और मुझे नहीं लगता के जब तक हमारे मंच पर आप जैसे बहुमुल्य टर्बो पोस्टर जैसे शेर मौजूद हैं, उसे मंच का कोई भी सदस्य लाख चाहकर  भी निष्क्रिय सदस्यों की सूचि में शामिल कर सकता है !! पुरानी पोस्ट के व्यूज़ कम मिलने के बारे में मैं बिलकुल सहमत नहीं हूँ ,पोस्ट जैसे जैसे पुरानी होती है उसके तो व्यूज़ बढते ही हैं...!!!


जब फोरम मैंने जॉइन किया था ,,आप उस समय भी फोरम के सुपरस्टार सदस्य थे ,,आप  शेर है  आपके पंजो की ताकत वाली पोस्टो का मेरे जेसे सदस्य को तो काफी इंतजार रहता है ,,,,पोस्टो की व्युज के बारे मैं आपसे मिली जानकारी मेरे लिये बिलकुल नयी है ।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> चची ,ताऊ ,बुआ .... अपने  घर में आने जाने के लिए हमारे यहाँ किसी की परमीशन लेने का रिवाज़ नही है :94:..मेरी कुछ वक्फे की अनुपस्थिति का कारण मंच के लगभग हर सदस्य को पता है:156: | बहरहाल..आपसे पुनः टांग  खिंचवा कर  चैन पड़  गया:878: ....
> 
> 
> 
> *आपका स्वागत है*:577:


:) sajid ji kaisi baat kar rahe ho .aapki taang khichayi ki to main soch bhi nahi sakti haha

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> जब फोरम मैंने जॉइन किया था ,,आप उस समय भी फोरम के सुपरस्टार सदस्य थे ,,आप  शेर है  आपके पंजो की ताकत वाली पोस्टो का मेरे जेसे सदस्य को तो काफी इंतजार रहता है ,,,,पोस्टो की व्युज के बारे मैं आपसे मिली जानकारी मेरे लिये बिलकुल नयी है ।


आपके इशारे को मैं बखूबी समझ गया बंधू :300:  मगर सच कहता हूँ मेरे पंजे नहीं  हैं :mepullhair:

----------


## Munneraja

> चची ,ताऊ ,बुआ .... अपने  घर में आने जाने के लिए हमारे यहाँ किसी की परमीशन लेने का रिवाज़ नही है .मेरी कुछ वक्फे की अनुपस्थिति का कारण मंच के लगभग हर सदस्य को पता है | बहरहाल..आपसे पुनः टांग  खिंचवा कर  चैन पड़  गया:878: ....
> 
> 
> 
> *आपका स्वागत है*:577:


इसमें से आधी चेन मुझे देना 



> आपके इशारे को मैं बखूबी समझ गया बंधू :300:  मगर सच कहता हूँ मेरे पंजे नहीं  हैं :mepullhair:


बिना पंजे के सर खुजा रहे हो !!!!!!

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> इसमें से आधी चेन मुझे देना 
> 
> बिना पंजे के सर खुजा रहे हो !!!!!!


aji aap aadesh dijiye . aapko home delivery karwa dete hn chain haha namaste munne ji :)

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> जनाब मुझे जरा भी इल्म नही है.


आज उस वक्त पर्दे में थे दा ,इसलिए आपकी जानकारी के लिए बता रहा हूँ के उस वक्त खाकसार का कम्यूटर पूरी तरह से ख़ाक में गर्क हो गया था और आपका अनुज दुनिया की चका चौंध से विरक्त हो गया था :789:

----------


## pkj21

_मेरी तरफ से रपो_

----------


## Saroz

चंद्रशेखर जी इस सूत्र को बना कर खुद ही पता नही कहाँ चले गए.... अब तो उनकी ही तलाश करनी पड़ेगी सभी जन को

----------


## Aeolian

जाने कहाँ गए वो दिन ...


वो भूली दास्ताँ लो फिर याद आ गयी .. 


गुजरा हुआ ज़माना .. आता नहीं दुबारा ..
हाफ़िज़ खुदा तुम्हारा ...


गुरूजी .. एकबार फिर से सम्भालो इस डगमगाती नैया की पतवार ...

----------


## gill1313

> चंद्रशेखर जी इस सूत्र को बना कर खुद ही पता नही कहाँ चले गए.... अब तो उनकी ही तलाश करनी पड़ेगी सभी जन को





> जाने कहाँ गए वो दिन ...
> 
> 
> वो भूली दास्ताँ लो फिर याद आ गयी .. 
> 
> 
> गुजरा हुआ ज़माना .. आता नहीं दुबारा ..
> हाफ़िज़ खुदा तुम्हारा ...
> 
> ...


दोस्तों सुल्तानिया जी ही चनेर्शेखर जी हैं

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> दोस्तों सुल्तानिया जी ही चनेर्शेखर जी हैं


 :Monkey: ............

----------


## Aeolian

आ लौट के आओ मेरे मीत
तुझे मेरी तुकबंदी बुलाये रे ...

----------


## chulbuli

बसन्ती से अनुरोध करत हैं। कि ऊ चोपाल पर अपने लछमी से कदम रख उसे सुसज्जित कर उहाँ की रौनक बढाए।

----------


## DIWANA DON

> बसन्ती से अनुरोध करत हैं। कि ऊ चोपाल पर अपने लछमी से कदम रख उसे सुसज्जित कर उहाँ की रौनक बढाए।



तोहार कदम पड़ी गए तो इहाँ की रौनकवा भी बढ़ जाइ

----------


## ashwanimale

मन वकील     जी

----------


## ravi chacha

> मन वकील     जी


हमे भी याद आती है जी मन वकील जी की

----------


## Vrinda

> मन वकील     जी


और हम? कैसे हैं आप?

----------


## Vrinda

एक नई पारी के लिए

----------


## ashwanimale

> और हम? कैसे हैं आप?


अच्छा हूं,
पता नहीं क्यों आपकी भी याद अक्सर आती रही थी, 

और वीटी की भी

उम्मीद है आप भी ओके होंगी।

नमस्कार

और शेष पर्सनल हालचाल भी ठीक होने की ईश्वर से प्रार्थना है।

----------


## ashwanimale

> एक नई पारी के लिए


बढ़िया                  !!!

----------

